# Poor Responders: Part 111



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

New home ladies


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

First time I've ever been first!    Cheating as in different time zone but what the hell

Congrats LV, fab news!!! My mobile phone bill is astronomical and I've banned myself from sending any more texts ...

Anna SB - thinking of you today

Love to all
xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks for the new home Ceri

LV, woohoo great news 

Anna SB


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Wow, thought I might be first with the time difference there but alas! Ceri, what are you doing up at 3am?!

Almond - get home safe with your precious cargo missus. Will resume normal communication "on the other side" Thank you for all your help and invaluable support, mwah xxx

Beach - think I missed news of your Pops and now we have a new thread. Hope all is ok?? Xxy

Well we went out and "did" Vegas at last. $100 up on Black Jack, free dinner and it's a full moon to boot. What an auspicious day. Making the most of being able to drink. Hic!
    
Much love
LadyV xxx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

LV - congrats on the two embies hun..grow embies grow


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

bookmarking


AnnaSB lots of luck for today, I wont be able to check back in till later this evening so I will be hoping for good news


LV great news!!


Almond when are you flying home? congrats on being PUPO


Popsi your little girl is gorgeous x


Hmmmm i had it all in my head from the last thread and now I have forgotten the rest of my pesonals 


xxx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Ratsy, I don't know much about amh and all that, but I have had a couple of cycles that started out with poor response, had increased stims, and grew plenty more follies.  My second round they were going to cancel, they upped the dose, I all but demanded another two days of stimming, and went into EC with a crop of 7+ follies, I think.  Remember you can stim for up to 14 days (more, in some circumstances) and some clinics say the days on a lower dose 'don't count' if you've then upped the dose.

In other words, I'm confident you're going to get some more follies!!!    Good luck!

LV, that's fab news!  You go girl!

ASB, thinking of you.  Your lab problem circumstances made me think of the FARCE of getting blood test results for me last Nov.  Delays, wrong test taken, broken lab equipment, no calls returned..... ugh.  Not a good association, but I have faith your results will be light years different!


----------



## T0PCAT (Apr 19, 2009)

LV - sending u lots of positive vibes for your embies.

ASB - big hugs, hope u have good news today

Ratsy - as AOC says they can stim for at least 14 days if not more.  Also of theuy have upped the doseage it may kick start your follies


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Morning ladies! 
Just bookmarking. Scotties birthday 2day, 37 years young. Cant wait till he's 40 at least we'll be in the same decade then. Well for a few years anyway. 
Anna hope bloods come back ok 4 u hunny. xxx
Beachy how is ur dad hunny? Saw ur ** status and a bit worried. xxx
Popsi thanx 4 the extra photos sweetie xxx
Right better get on and do some washing up I suppose


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Just bookmarking

Ratsy - yes the small ones can catch up, I stimmed for 17 days on my first cycle so you have ages to go yrt     

Anna (SB) -     

Beachie - Hope Pops is Ok, here if you need anything, not far away from you   

Ireland was good girls thanks for asking, I am here and reading but won't be posting much as don't have much positivity to add at the moment    so will keep my mouth closed for now


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Happy birthday Scottie! 

Thanks ladies but pretty sure its over. Line has almost gone and started having a pale 'show' Sure the phone call will just confirm what I know.
My toxic uterus strikes again

Mala is stopping by later so off so cooking some comforting and malaysian food for us both

Anna x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

just marking 

morning everyone... off to visit work and do some shopping this morning so see you later xxx


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

Anna - still have some hope for you -


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh Anna you poor thing.  It sucks and there is nothing else to say.


----------



## calypso-sky (Mar 15, 2010)

book marking and thinking of you anna


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Bookmarking and thinking of you sweet AnnaSB xxx

Congrats LV on 100% fert! xxx Bet lady with 40 mature eggs didn't get 100% fert!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anna thinking of u sweetheart. xxx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh Anna, that's awful.  *lots of gentle hugs*  But I'm betting your 'toxic uterus' has actually been detoxified, and is on its way up a recovery curve.  Maybe it hasn't got far enough up that curve this time, but it's truly coming back online.  *more hugs*  I HATE that we are all experts on things we should never have had to deal with.  

Driver, sweetheart, I'm glad Ireland was good.  But you know we're here for negativity, too, right?  Hugs for you.

I am mortally fed up with grey wet weather.  Dehumidifier and heating is on today, just to try and dry out the house a bit.  I love sandstone, but, really....  *eyeroll* ... living in a cold sponge...


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

AOC  I bet it's a beautiful, historic cold sponge!!

ASB I don't know what to say...I'm so sorry.  I know you/we try and be positive but you know your body.  I hope you and Mala look after each other this afternoon.

Shortie I didn't know you had a toy boy!!
xxxx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, yeah, it is Donks.   But prolonged rainy summer weather is not its friend....  (in winter, the heating helps it breathe more).

Love it anyway.


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Just a quick post from me (meeting starts in 5 mins at work, and things busy (as ever)).

Anna - I need to read back to catch up, but sending     and    anyway.

Had a bit of a busy day yesterday - booked gp at 5.20 so I could get more clexane, but the surgery was running late so got out at nearly 6 and missed two local pharmacies... ended up at the local boots, and because he'd done a private prescription (wants to check with clinic the protocol for blood monitoring for clexane at this dose?) not an NHS one suddenly faced with bill for £167.90 for a month's supply! Ended up only collecting half a dozen and phoning clinic today - they can supply much cheaper, and were helpful, friendly and generally lovely. I will try to make an appointment next time with my own gp (I got the one that was available at short notice.... ) and ask her about getting it changed to an NHS prescription.

anyway, was exhausted by the time I got that all sorted. I will try to post tonight in a bit more detail. 

Love to all and       to all the PUPO ladies!

Elinor x


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

LV forgot to say congrats on fertilisation   

elinor, what a nightnare, at least you got some in the end   

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

LV - fab fert rate     

Almond - sticky vibes to you     

Heaps - thanks for PM   , still Ok for 12th at the moment

Anna(SB) - Hope you are having fun with Mala, Ok maybe not fun with all you've both been through but a very supportive shoulder to each other I am sure, and I know the pooches will be having fun    

Tracey - Didn't say but fab news on the house, will it all happen quickly or are you in a chain? Where did you say you were staying when you come up with work, Swinny was asking and I couldn't remember   

Popsi - Not been on ** for ages, must find time to get online from home and have a peak, I feel I'm missing out   

AOC -


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Anna - Sausage said it so elloquently there. You're still in recovery mode honey, and remember, if those numbers are not what you've hoped for (and let's hope they are) that we still have to play with the odds that the fertiles also play with. If it's not your month this month this could have nothing to do with your history. 

Driver - sorry you're feeling blue sweetie. Anna nailed it again - we're here through good and bad, thick and thin. Hope you have a lovely day with M xx

Anna - you rock! See above for evidence (not that we need any!)

Thanks for the well wishes girls, it means so much xxxx


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

bookmarking folks


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Quick update from me as off to see dad, he's now at home with some antibiotics, not 100% of what was wrong, he can now walk and use his legs although still in pain and can't use legs to full ability..I think after much googling and looking at blood results that it could be cellulitis....


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi 

Ladies Thankyou ever so much for your replies its very much appreciated and has given me some hope   

Thanks again and i will let you know how i get on on friday   

R xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

ASB - I so hope you are wrong.       Hope you and M had a lovely meal and did lots of hugging.   


LV - Excellent news.  I also did a bit of boozing during my 'free days'! I even worked out when they would be implanting!


Ratsy - Your AMH is not too bad.. mine was 0.7 month I conceived.   


Thats all I can muster, still no sleep here, banging head, no idea whats wrong with me. Its super humid here so I'm hoping a big downpour tonight will clear my head and cool things down.


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Ratsy - welcome    - stick with us love and we will help you through xx


ASB - I am praying so hard that you are wrong my love too - sending you millions of       


LV - WAHOOOOOOOOOO !!!!


Love to Shorst, Laura RC Eli, Donks Sausagio and all the mob xx


Am having a night in on my own with Eastenders, the cats and desperate housewives yippeeeedodaday    


Spuds
xxxx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

LV - congrats on the 100% fert rate, sending your embies growing vibes     

Beachy - hope they sort your Dad out soon   

Spuds - your scan will be fine!     

Elinor - yup celexane is pricey, the nhs hospital pharamacy kicked up a stink asking why the consultant wasn't prescribing the cheaper thinner (hello because its not recommended in pregnancy!) Hope you can get it via nhs. 

Driver - if you ever fancy doggy cuddles you're more than welcome to visit. They are both very loving.

Thanks everyone, got the call just before midday..didn't even chase as I knew what they would say...and I was right, numbers are falling. Spotting started af will be here soon. 
But had a lovely afternoon with Malini and Charlie who were the best and nicest distraction. Benj and Charlie remembered each other and remain firm friends    
Feel ok at the mo, sure it will hit me later. It may have been chromosonal (I am 39 in 8 weeks), it maybe the embryo had a was a double 4.1 dna match (1 in 4 chance in my case) or that my lad levels were too poor. Can't do anything about the 1st two things for I can try to sort my lad levels with LIT. So going to get the steroids out of my system and go back to Athens for pooled donor lit in September, DH will come too so we can make a long weekend out of it so we can have a mini break. If we need to fork out £800 for my flight & treatment might as well pay for an extra flight, hotel stay and catch some rays and eat some nice food!
Thanks for the support ladies
Anna x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Dinna       I had totally lost the PR thread and then saw your post on the hidden C board and was so hoping the news would be different ;(

So plesaed that you have a plan of action in mind already though sweetie. Really hope the pooled LIT does the trick       Re the steroids, wouldn't it be worth keeping them going if you're going to keep ttc naturally

Hi to all the rest of you mad bunch, I seem to have missed an entire thread but will try to keep up with this one!

xxx


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Anna       so sorry chicken     I think Athens in Sept sounds like a good plan - please be kind to yourself honey in the meantime - sending you loads and loads of love xxxx


Trixy Nixy          so lovely to see you honey - have been thinking of you xx


Spuds
xxx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Anna - so sorry chicka. You have a mighty fine plan there, things seem better with a plan under the belt I always find. Big hugs for a lovely lady. 

Hey Nix! Nice to see you back Missus

Spuds - enjoy your night in. Wish I could see Eastenders out here! Cant believe I'm missing this storyline. Hope it's all still on iplayer when we get back

Xxx


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Sobrrody: I am so so sorry to hear that hun. How upsetting. It's russian roulette. Twists and turns, good news and bad. You are right to have a way forward to help you through. Really, you are going in the right direction hun. big hug.
x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh Anna S B so sorry sweetie! No words hunny just thinking of you and sending you the biggest of hugs xxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

oh annasb...darlin that was not what i was hoping to read darling, my heart and thoughts are with you xxx

love to you all xxx hopefully catch up later


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

Big hugs Anna    IF is so cruel to give you a glimmer of happiness then snatch it away again.  Sure you and Malini were good comfort for each other.  September Athens sun will be here before you know it.


Louise xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh ANna, Im so very sorry. XXXXX


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Anna I'm so, so sorry   
xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anna im so sorry sweetheart


----------



## T0PCAT (Apr 19, 2009)

Anna hunny


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Anna. I'm glad you have a plan for the future.  We are here when you need us.

I'm afraid I can't come to the curry night.  I have two friends who live in Kent and Manchester and we book our getting together dates a year in advance.  I saw one of them last night and she pointed out that they are coming to stay with me the weekend from 26 -28 November.  We have always agreed that the dates we book are immoveable.

I am feeling a bit more cheerful now.  Been doing loads of chucking out getting ready to move.  Also booked our campsite in Cornwall for end August.


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

ASB - glad you had a great time with Malini and Charlie, and sending you loads of


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Nix - steroids can interfere with LIT. As the 1st two donor lit didn't work, think its safest to have the steroids out of my system when we try pooled donor. One lady suggested I might need to be on a higher dose of steroids next time...40mg   Will see what Mr G says 

Thanks ladies 

Anna x


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Anna - sobroody - I am so sorry to hear your news.   Nothing I can say - just hope that the plan for September gives you something to hold on to.
love
Elinor x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Anna - so, so sorry hon - sending you huge


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Anna    so sorry, big hugs x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Anna I am so gutted for you - can't imagine how you will be feeling - big hugs xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Morning ladies   


Anna hope ur ok as can be sweetheart        


Day off for me today, gotta drop some birthday cards to my bro (the one i dont see much) he is 50 on friday       Still makes me sad that we are not as close as we were when we were kids    Gotta do banking for cafe, take some clothes back to asda, loads more ironing    and then pre op assessment at hospital at 11.30.  They want an early morning wee sample which i have forgotten to do, so they'll have to have some of the next one instead


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi all,

Just wanted to book mark 

and give Anna a     - I've sent a text hun.

Love to all
xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh Anna, I'm so sorry.


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

I am assuming we are meeting in the evening on 12th in Manchester?  I am staying with a friend in East Didsbury.  I won't have a car so I will need to get the train somewhere.


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Anna(SB) -    no words just   

Tracey - Spooky I just sent you a PM to see if you were still Ok for 12th, will chat with Swinny & Heaps about location as I don't that area very well.


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Tracey - sorry just realised I didn't actually answer your question   , yes evening on the 12th.


----------



## IzziLu (Feb 18, 2010)

Sorry girls just a flying visit as life the universe and everything seems to have gone off the scale at the moment (well work mostly) and there just doesn't seem to be enough hours in the day    so only had a quick skim back and really sorry if I've missed any major news   

AnnaSB, just had to say I'm so soooo sorry    to have your hopes raised and dashed so quickly must be so difficult to cope with I can't imagine how you must be feeling    - glad that you've got a plan to move forward with and a short and useful break to Greece sounds just the ticket         

Beachy - hope your Dad is improving now he's home, it's so worrying when you can't even get a proper diagnosis     

LV - how're those embies doing?       

Almond - congrats on being PUPO sweetie      when are you home? 

and Elinor, super congrats on your BFP, truly fantastic news   

Swinny, delighted that you managed to shift the dreaded C in one hit    Interesting about the AF change, I'll watch out for that   

Shortie, hope the pre-op has gone well and all the best of luck for the actual thing      

Tracey, glad you've sorted out your hols, where are you staying?    and fantastic news on selling your house   

Driver, welcome back - hope your hols were just what the doctor ordered   

Spuds (n nu potato n G) , hope all is well       can't wait to meet up in a couple of weeks   

....run out of steam and mind gone totally blank (not unusual   ) so big love and hugs to everyone      thinking of you all all the time even if I'm not able to get here.... ooh hope the girls meeting up this week have great fun   

IzziLu xXx


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Really looking forward to seeing you gilrs tomorrow   

We have an adoption interview at lunchtime so it's an exciting day   

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

DOnkey, good luck for your interiew tomorrow


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ohhh exciting Donks!!!! Got everything crossed for you. XXX


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Izzi, I have booked a campside called Trevornick near perranport, holywell beach/bay is the nearest beach.  I am looking forward to going to Cornwall more than I would be going to Barbados.  I just need to loose a few pounds so I can put them all back on eating cream teas!

Donkey.  I look forward to hearing about your interview tomorrow evening.

Hi Laura, looking forward to seeing you..  I don't supose you want a couple of nursery rhyme CD's I am about to get rid of? I also have two potties but I don't suppose you would want to carry them round London!
We are doing a car boot sale on Sunday and have lots of baby stuff to get rid of.  We won't have a loft in the new house - eek.


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hey girls

so sorry that I haven't been on this week my dad was rushed into hospital again on Sunday night/Monday morning so been at the hospital all week. He's on the mend now.

Anna -    Oh honey I am so very sorry. So cruel!! You are right though, you are getting closer and the LIT in September may make all the difference    It doesn't help now I know and you must be devastated, but you are in such better shape and you are moving forward. I am thinking about you   

Tracey - I am looking forward to the 12th. I will look at some restaurants in Didsbury as we can all get there to you. Any preference on time? I will be working as will Heaps and Driver and Mags, so shall we say after 6? pm me your email address and I will email you some suggestions.

Malini - Are you up North on the 12th?

Donkey - Good luck tomoz my lovely   

Beachy - Hope your dad is a little better   

Hey to everyone, sorry for no persos but I am shattered and I need to get some tea.

Love to you all

Sarah xxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies


Pre assess went ok i think, wont be as easy as i thought tho. Will more than likely be overnight stop in hospital recovery time 2-3 weeks and thats if its straightforward. Have been told that cos i already have scarring on tubes/uterus they may have trouble doing it laparoscopically and may have to do op above pubic line which has longer stay and longer recovery time.  I have been told to be prepared. great all i needed. sorry me post a bit tired fed up p1ssed off etc etc etc


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks girls...we get a phone call friday to see if we have progressed to the next stage   

Swinny so sorry your dad is poorly again.  Look after yourself   

Beachy hope your dad is on the mend too   

Shortie they will do their best to do it laprascopically (sp?) As Heaps said they prepare you for the worst just in case.   

Tracey I'm laughing at the image of you and Laura exchaning potties on a restaurant   

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

Donkey - all the very best for tomorrow

Shorts - it all sounds daunting but no doubt it is routine for the doctors and it is one stop closer to your bfp

Just got home so off to bath and bed.  Really looking forward to our meet up tomorrow.  Could anyone who is coming PM me their mobile just in case I can't find you all!


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Swinny & Beach here's to a quick recovery for you dad's!    

Ladies have a lovely get together tomorrow! will be there in spirit if not in flesh!

Tracey, here's hoping new house and getting rid of all baby things will be the perfect psod's law and it will be time for the stork to visit!

Shorts, after both my Lap,s albeit it they were straightforward, recovery time was very quick. I was out same day and was fully back to normal within a week! (hardest part for me, which is always the way after op's for me is my bowels)

Donks fingers crossed for tomorrow and for the call on Friday xx

Love to all xxxx


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

greets to everyone

busy late eve for me so sorry no persos

My week has already been peppered with good news and bad. high + C test again! - really levels not come down much, dissappointed *but * good chat with Penny last night, she called quite late from Athens and reignited my hope in TX and my faith in humanity [I havent paid this woman a red cent!] she is sooooooo gooooood , got my chest consultant appt brought forward and seeing me next week (good news)...got call from GP surgery saying they wouldnt be filling the clexane script for me as quote 'you cant get clexane on NHS" _oh really! _Firstly gyna consultant said last yr I should be on it, secondly GP said I could have it on NHS....So I said 'other PCTS do it", she said " well they might do but we dont'  what she means is they dont do it for IF !!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Tracey - Id love the cd's .... how big are the potties? If they not too huge then yes to those too! 


Mag - oh bugger. I was precribed clexane on the NHS. 


Purps - You coming tom?



Can I have some mobile numbers in case i'm lost/ late for tomorrow.  Looked at the menu.. looks yummy!


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Heaps     am enjoying it but cream crackered   


Donks xxxxx best of luvk tomorrow - how exciting       I am sure you will blow them away   


Shorts - like the girls have said im sure they are doing the prep for worst bit only and it will go fine xxxxx


Mags     


Izzy - not long now !!! cant wait xxxx


Sorry out of steam    but thinking of you all daily xxx


Spuds
xxxxx
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey girlies

What a whirlwind of a day but the upshot is I am PUPO! All a little more sudden then expected, one embie arrested but the other is 8 cell and "perfect" so pretty pleased. They said that as I only had one there wasn't much point waiting for blast so it was best to transfer today and we were literally at the clinic an hour later, legs a-kimbo.  It scored 80 on their embie scoring scale which they said is about as good as they come so after feeling a little blue we'd lost one I felt much better with the other news.

Mags sorry to read your retest came back positive but it's lovely that Penny came up trumps. What's the next step? More anti b's? Does she know why it didn't clear up?

Anna - been thinking of you, hope you're ok

Shorts - hopefully they are just preparing you for the worst and you'll be ok like Purps. Eye on the prize babe, think of your lovely snow babies and how you'll tip top to welcome them home

Donkey - good luck for your interview honey, I'm sure you will both breeze it, what's not to love hey? Lots of love

Almond - hope your jet lag isn't too bad lovey and you're enjoying being home

Girls, have a lovely meet up tomorrow!!

LadyV xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

LV, congratulations on being PUPO


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

shortie66 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Pre assess went ok i think, wont be as easy as i thought tho. Will more than likely be overnight stop in hospital recovery time 2-3 weeks and thats if its straightforward. Have been told that cos i already have scarring on tubes/uterus they may have trouble doing it laparoscopically and may have to do op above pubic line which has longer stay and longer recovery time. I have been told to be prepared. great all i needed. sorry me post a bit tired fed up p1ssed off etc etc etc


Shorts don't worry about the laparotomy (incision above pubic line), I had to have one after my second lap failed due to scar tissue. I was in hospital a week (unlikely you will be though on the NHS) and i was told 12 weeks recovery and would hardly be able to move off the sofa, after a week i was up and about and feeling pretty much 90% so please don't worry too much and this will all b worth it xx


----------



## T0PCAT (Apr 19, 2009)

LV congrats on beeing pupo - hope the 2WW doesn't drive you crazy.   

Shortie -   hope your op isn't too awful. 

ASB - special hugs for you

Mags - sorry to hear that the NHS are being so crap.  Re hidden C - another course of antibiotics??

Donks - good luck with the interview today and look forward to meeting you tonight along with the other virtual friends.

Hi to everyone else

AFM - as the song goes 'what a difference a week makes'.  I am starting to feel better and have decided to look at the immunes testing.  I was recommended a book by Dr Alan Beer called Is you body baby friendly' Its fantastic and given us a little bit of hope.  So going to go and see Dr Gorgy after our holiday and get the ball rolling, also get a hidden C test done too.


----------



## calypso-sky (Mar 15, 2010)

nice one Zahida      
goodmorning girls

hugs for Anna      
well done LV on being PUPO


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Morning everyone   


LV fantastic news, I have everything crossed for you   


xxxxx


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

LV - fab news on being PUPO with such a perfect embryo, when do you fly home?

Anna(SB) -   

Shortie - think they always give you worst case scenario to prepare you, hopefully it won't be too long a recovery   

Zahida - that book blew my mind, I only got to about page 50   

Swinny - Sorry to hear about your Dad, hope he makes a quick recovery, looking forward to the 12th, thnaks for sorting out location   

Donkey - Good luck for interview, i have another firend who has just had their first interview in the process and have just ahd a call to say they are coming back to do a follow up one, hope it all goes swimmingly for you.

Hope you girls have a lovely meet tonight   ,    at the thought of potty swapping going on in the restaurant


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Mag -   

LV - congrats on being pupo lady!       

Shorts - sure that as the other ladies are saying they are giving you the worst case scenario

Donkey - good luck today, very exciting 

Thanks ladies, sorry not posting much. Waiting to start bleeding, just want the ob to show up so I can move on.

Anna x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

ASB - I am so very sorry; words are just so inadequate.     

LV - congrats on being PUPO     

Almond - another PUPO lady     

Elinor - congratulations!  

Driver - good to see you back

Zahida - glad you are feeling a bit better

Shortie - do remember that they do give you the worst case scenario...

Mags - sorry hidden C came back +ve for you but glad Penny was helpful - she seems great.

love to Swinny, Heaps, Louise, CalypsoSky, LM, Nix, Tracey, Izzilu, Beachy, Purps, Spuds, AnnaofC and anyone else I have missed.  

I will try and keep up a bit more; work is just v. busy right now!


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Had our interview...feel a bit flat   

They seemed to focus on dh's lack of experience as he is going to be the primary carer, our interest in an older child even though we tried so hard for a baby with 5 ivfs and short space of time between ivf and adoption even thought they fast tracked us onto a course    I don't feel positive.

Also got a date for my op...23rd September   

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Anna SB - I'm so so sorry to hear your news   

Donks - that sounds really stressful, and I can imagine would leave you feeling anxious    BUT even though I know nothing about adoption, I would imagine they are duty bound to tease out any important issues, and the fact they explored those things with you in detail could be a good sign. I would have thought they would be crying out for people like you - I should hope so. Is it tomorrow you hear news?   

LV -       

Really disappointed not to be coming tonight, but I got back late last night and am wrecked from 3 weeks on another time zone. Only just had a shower, and thats only because I bribed myself with a coconut cream pie Lara bar   

xxx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Oh Donkey, I'm sorry you feel flat. My mum is an adoption and fostering SW, she works privately now and not for local authority but will have some inside track if you think that might help. I know she'd be happy to speak to you if you think it might help to speak to someone knowledgeable, but not directly involved xxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

LV great news congrats on being PUPO


Donks sorry your meeting didn't go too well. I am sat here shocked though, your DH not having enough experience? is anyone experienced before having a baby/child? I find the hoops they make you jump through with adoption sickening, it really makes my blood boil. I hope they see that you deserve this more than many who pop them out naturally as if they were shelling peas   


xx


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Donkey: My understanding is they Social Services, will put you through the grindstone, very thorough etc.
Really think you guys are such a catch for them and they will know that. The exp thing is maybe a bit of a red herring but DH could volunteer at a local club for a bit maybe? Everyone I know who has been thru the adoption process says just how thorough and pokey it can be. But dont take it as a bad sign if they appear cautious (they really will look at you two as being TOP people)....
x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

LV hunny congrats on being PUPO mrs!

Donks I bet as others have said that they are just posing the v difficult questions right off! to see how you respond, I think DH offering to gain some experience should put there mind at ease, as for the IVF thing, it's probably a big thing to them hence why they usually make yoy wait after treatment. BUT it was THEM that decided to fast track you so they are probably just ensuring they have made the right the decision! AND THEY HAVE! this child will be a very lucky child to have you two as parents!

Hope you ladies who have met up are having a great time!

Love and hugs xxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

LV.. woo hoo pupo lady well done xx

donkey... I know how you feel, but dont be disheartened they do have a tendancy to focus on the negative a bit... but then come back and say how great things are... the whole adoption process is one huge mind messing test. . . but you will get there honey i promise xx

shorts....they always tell you worse case senario honey.... I have had both them ops. . . piece of pi$% ! lol xxx dont worry darling please

love to you all xxxx off to chill out now been cooking all day and am shattered


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Donkey   

Hi to everyone, got a busy day today, got two loads of laundry done, bathroom cleaned, just in middle of sorting out my 'going out' wardrobe' trying to find something to wear for London tomorrow...had bought a lovely tunic dress from Next but not sure if it might be too warm in the smoke and to wear something sleeveless....  

Hope that you had a lovely night last night, bet you talked non stop


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning all,


Very quick post just to say...




LV - Wooo hoooo!


Almond - Hope you feeling rested this morning and sorry you couldnt make it last night.


Zahida, Donks, Louise and Tracey - Thank you so much for a lovely evening. I had a lovely time and got home safely with my pinapple upside down cake in the end!  On the train I was thinkikng about you all, such pretty delicate looking ladies but bloody hell you girls are real strong tough woman.  Nothing will stand in your way of getting what you want...... just a bugger you have to wait so bloody long and work so hard but not a doubt in my mind you'll get what you want.


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Morning girls

Thank you all for your wise words, I am trying to be calm and wait patiently for the call. When I got back last night dh was still very positive and said he wouldn;t entertain any of my concerns!   

Almond such a shame you couldn't make it but thank you to Laura, Tracey, Louise and Zahida.  It was a fun evening...it makes me smile that in normal circumstances al us FF girls would never have met but we trust each other implicitly   


Allotment today...

Lots of love

xxxx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Donks - I'm sure it will be fine       Do agree with Zuri that going on about dh's lack of experience seems a bit nuts...surely people adopt because they have no children of their own!!! Seems a bit sexist to me....IF you weren't a teacher and were going to be the primary carer, would they have asked you the same questions I wonder? Anyway mute point...I am sure they could see what fab parents you will make. 

Glad you had a fun get together. 
Garden furniture has has its final coat of oil. My 10 year old set looks like new, so glad I didn't chuck it   
Looks like af is finally arriving.

Anna x


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Anna SB     

I've been a bit awol, just usual a/f nonsense. First med-free day today - and as usual I feel slightly like I'm emerging from a coma....



LV, congrats on being PUPO. *whispers to embie* _'you're a fighter, right? Go-on, make your mummy proud.'_

Donks, I'm upset for you that they've brought up a lack of experience, but I'm sure their job is to highlight potential issues, then help you work round them. It's going to be okay. 

I'm completely and utterly knackered.

Carry on.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Well i've just seen a Neighbour who's 6 months plus pregnant smoking, I feel so angry that she can put her child at risk not to mention the two she already has, it's so unfair


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

morning all... glad you had a great time last night ! wish i lived in the same country as most of you LOL ! xx

beachy.. I HATE that !! its so horrid whats the matter with people     . how is your Dad hun x


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi all,

Just wanted to say I probably won't be posting on here much anymore. Although it's very shameful to admit, I've found it increasingly hard on here recently hearing about everyone else's success when I'm, yet again, left on the sidelines. Please don't think I'm not delighted for you all - I am, but sad for myself at the same time, thinking "why can't that be me."

I know I'm not on my own and that there are others in a similar position, but I am feeling sorry for myself. I can't stop thinking about when Laura recently posted a link to the very first poor responders thread which I was part of....and I'm the only one now STILL not preganant. Sometimes I feel as much of a failure (fertility-wise) on here as I do in real life.

So it's not the place for me anymore. Thanks for all your support - you have been amazing.

Jo x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Jo....      you do what you feels right honey, but please know your NOT a failure in any way, shape or form honey, and we will still be here for you if/when you ever need support or encouragement in the future xxx a lot of us keep in touch on ** maybe that would be an option should you wish xxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Jo hunny       

Thinking of you and here for you if or when you feel we can help! Don't feel bad about what you're feeling this IF journey is just so crap and unfair, I just wish you had some sanctuary in your life where you felt supported! Will think of you and send you lot's of       and     

Much love xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Oh Sh1t Jo you are NOT a failure I know what you mean tho, it's hard watching everyone who was there when you first got started and others who've joined since, with their bumps and babies while we're still here waiting to pass "go" I'll put my hands up here and now to some SERIOUS jealousy issues, which have led to my posting on here much less frequently than I used to. I never thought I could be so bitter or resentful but well here I am and that's the way it is. I'd like to think of myself as some kind of super-magnanimous angelic Mother Teresa/Dalai Lama type figure that would never feel that way but, as it turns out I'm human after all  So forgive me you mums and bump carriers and even those of you still able to TTC naturally and those still able to do tx with your own eggs... you've been very sensitive towards those of us as yet unblessed or hit with the DE stick, and I love you to bits but I'm jealous as HELL 

And stuff like what's happening with Donks doesn't help either       to you honey for feeling flat following that interview. You know, I get that SS need to be sure about the people that are applying for adoption but it is so UNFAIR that you've got chavs out there drinking like fish and doing gawd knows what drugs (smoking is bad but there are people out there doing MUCH worse) falling pregnant and being allowed by SS to starve their children to death (DAMN but that story is making my blood BOOOOOIL!!!  ) meanwhile, here we are the most well prepared not yet parents in fricking history and being put through the mill in order to do what comes naturally to these mf'ers who neglect and abuse while SS twiddle their blasted thumbs and pass the frickin' buck. (crap, the formatting has gone dollally again, that is really getting on my (oyo) since they changed the site! Now, where was I Oh yes...) 

And before anyone jumps to SS defence, my DAD works for SS so I know that they do sterling work for the most part. But when they [email protected] up, they do it properly and in the meantime, kids are in care when they could be with loving adoptive families or are with crappy birth families when they should be in care. I would laugh if it wasn't so frickin tragic.       

Ahem... I'll just step off the soap-box now shall I?

Love to all. Yes, even if you have got a baby/tubes/good quality eggs... I have got a dog, so there     

xxx


----------



## T0PCAT (Apr 19, 2009)

Jo -     . I agree its hard to be on here when you hear other peoples positive news.  I am so sorry you feel you can't post anymore.  As one of the others have said maybe ** might be a better way to keep in touch.  I wish you all the best for your donor cycle in October.  

Donks, laura, Tracey, louise - it was so lovely to meet you all lastnight.  I hope we can do it again soon.  Glad to hear the cake made it home safe and sound.  

Donks - hoping for good news for you today


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Nix, I love you.    Forgive me my tubes? ;-)

Jo, it's hard, isn't it?  You need to do what's right for you, and we all wish you all the best in the world with that.  Deep respect and a whole lot of sympathy and good wishes to you.

AFM, I managed to hold off on 'why not me' thoughts for years, until quite recently, actually.  I now think I wasn't doing myself any favours by making such thoughts rigidly taboo, so I try and be a bit easier on myself and let myself be a bit more human.  (Me?  Human?  *gasp*  who knoew??!  LOL!)

For me, the one that really catches in the throat is the fact that my treatment and testing options are over not because of medical science or my own physiology, but because we ran aground financially.  These days I think it a triumph if we save up enough in a month to go to the cinema.  I wish we had more options, but most of the time I can be accepting.

All That Said.... personally (and I'm not saying this is either right or wrong, it just IS) I love seeing our success stories on here - they prove to me that IF can't win, ultimately.  

Each time a Rebel pilot makes it back after blasting a TIE fighter into smithereens, I know it's possible that one day we'll blow up the Death Star.

Use the Force, Luke.  ;-)

Love you all.


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

I love you more! How frickin weird, we watched Star Wars t'other day cos I d/l the whole series of 6 films...  Use the force...!  PMSL!!!


----------



## calypso-sky (Mar 15, 2010)

love star wars AofC...

JO words can't say         just do what is right for you,,,


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Jo - You are NOT a failure            Please come back if ever you feel you want to       

Nix - don't get me started on the little girl who was starved to death   How is the Tish? I swear the doglets are the only things keeping me sane. Forgive my ability to get pg without ivf (fat lot of use it does me).  

Anna - is there nothing that can be done re you're super painful af's like an op?
That's very unfair   Can we get a campaign going to get your books to no1 in the uk paperback chart?   


A Friend is comming over for coffee with her 18month old so see the doglets . Maybe it wasn't the best idea? Ahh well my dogs are cuter.  

Anna x


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Jo - I totally get how you feel. I've been posting on this thread for 18 months, and reading it for about 2 1/2 years when I first got my low AMH diagnosis. I know that's not that long in the scheme of things, but it feels like a long time. As happy as I am for other people, I have at times felt so jealous (and so alone) that it has hurt more than anything. Of course you want other people to get pg, but there is another part which is shouting "what about me? why not me" and when someone else gets pg, you can feel more and more alone and isolated. Sometimes someone else's good news can feel like hope for you, and sometimes it can just feel like another miracle for someone else which you will never have. And sometimes it hurts to hear about it, and you need to do whatever you need to do to protect yourself.

Actually I think you've got great courage and strength to admit it, because its normal and human, and I think its right to talk about these things. Am sending you a pm as well

xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

sobroody1 said:


> Ahh well my dogs are cuter.


    I never know what to say when confronted with parents of toddlers and little cute munchkins in prams when they say Tish is cute. I want to say, "yes so is your baby" but then I don't want to offend them by making them think I'm comparing their LO to my puppy  And of course I forgive you, we're all in the same boat really but a bit of totally irrational jealousy is good to keep the old blood pumping. It might even be better than acupuncture for circulation    

Sausage - totally forget to say that when you get to the top of the best-sellers list, we'll all be sending you begging letters for loans to help with our tx so I think you should dedicate at least a part of your working day to figuring out responses to said letters 

Hey Almond - wha'ping girlfriend?!

xxx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Lovin' the Star Wars love!  I was waiting for ages, Nix, to see if they were going to do a six film box set, but it never came up.  Have the first (original) three, not the later ones, although I like them too.  

Tonight's Movie Night is the Life of Brian.    Impedimentia Buttocks!!!

Awww, Anna SB, you're a sweetie!  Just as soon as I have a good book published in the UK, I'll tell my FF buddies to read up a storm!  LOL!  I'm workin' on it.   

Re the financial woes, it's our own fault.  We have a good income.  But we got into the classic debt spiral through ignorance and just not managing our money properly.  Our bank was always there to help with a consolidation and then suddenly they... weren't.  There is light at the end of the tunnel.  Should be debt-free by 2015 (possibly before, if we can arrange a settlement, which is possible, but not likely) and our credit rating should repair itself not long after that.

Re the periods, yes, I think so.  I've got a referral back to the gynae, but really hated reading the letter for that, since they sent us the standard 'first referral for fertility treatment' letter with all its spiel about how many people are affected, and how most of them can be helped to conceive and not to worry and..... gee thanks.

Anyway.  IF they'll do a lap for the endo and IF I get a good consultant who is thorough and gets the hidden spots that are causing the pain, then it should improve.  Honestly, it doesn't hurt hardly at all if I take the meds.  It's just extremely tiring and the meds make me v tired too.

Sheesh.  That was all a bit It's All About Me, wasn't it  *eyeroll*

Yes, your doglets are WAY cuter.    Sorry about the 18 month old visiting you about now.  Let it go, and let her salve your soul a bit.  Hugs.

ROFL Nix!  Maybe once I'm a huge bestseller *pause to laugh until I'm sick* I could write a book where part of the proceeds go to some free treatment somewhere.... hmmm.....  

It's good to dream... gmao!


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Nixf01 said:


> Love to all. Yes, even if you have got a baby/tubes/good quality eggs... I have got a dog, so there


hey I ain't even got a dog 

Jo - sent you a PM 

see I am struggling to stay away


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Ladies, It's difficult to post sometimes on here, and as for 'irrational jealousy' none of what you ladies are feeling is irrational! It's all completely rational and not that long ago that I felt exactly the same.

Those feeling now obviously have gone but they have been replaced with an aching sense of unfairness, instead of 'why not me' the feelings change to 'why me and not these other wonderful ladies' 

I'm not going to ask you to forgive me my bump, because ladies this is a place you can feel exactly how you feel without me or anyone else expecting you to alter those feelings. Get angry, get upset, rage, cry, shout, do what you feel you need to because LIFE is being incredibly crap and unfair to you! And yes whilst there are children being abused and neglected then the unfairness is far more evident! Just know that bump or not I am thinking of you all, and if it's easier, maybe some of us should move over to the bumps and babies thread for a while, just so you don't feel so raw. Have a think about it ladies, and if it will help, I'd be more than happy to do that and just follow you all on here by lurking, don't get me wrong, I'd miss you all, but I certainly do not want to cause you anymore pain!

Much love to you all xxx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Beautifully said, Purps.  If it were just up to me, I'd say no, please don't move away.


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Purps - as AOC said very eloquently put and as I have said before (and will no doubt say again) I really do not think the ladies that have gone through so much and got their dream should go anywhere, that is what the thread is about ladies who have had to fight for every egg and we need to see that success is possible (through whatever route we finally take) and the fact that so many who were on the first thread have now been successful is amazing and should be celebrated, there will however be occassions where some of us feel we need to take time out from the thread and take a step back from the day to day posting to try to maintain a modicum of sanity (it is just unusual for it to have hit quite a few of us at the same time). But for me it is me that should take that break as the success stories need to be here for any new people to see and to give me hope and inspiration when I feel I can surface again. Hope that makes sense.

I can understand it is sometimes difficult for the successful to post on here too and appreciate that you do hang around with words of wisdom and encouragement, we would lose such a wealth of knowledge if you weren't here.

Love to all, and hope you all have something special planned this weekend, even if special means snuggling up on the sofa to watch The Life of Brian, or walking the dog, or anything as long as it brings a smile to your face.


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

I sometimes feel bad because Kate had just one successful IVF and I got pg easily.  BUT, and this is what is important, Kate was given the usual high FSH - doom and gloom - imminent menopause - donor eggs - non-response likely - no chance naturally spiel.  And the doctors were simply WRONG.  So many fertility docs talk in absolutes about such complicated things.  I hate the way they often make women feel hopeless and I do see the successes here as conveying an important message of hope.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Jo    hun, I found this thread over 3 yrs ago...some of the girls met up for a weekend (Laura, Mir, Gabs, Tracey...can't think who else went) whilst we were away on holiday in Egypt...there's only me and Tracey not had our own baby..she no longer comes on FF...I can't leave as I'm addicted but it can be very very hard...


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

I agree with purps... if you prefer us on the other thread just let us know... obviously its different for me as i have not and will never know what a pregnancy is like, but still have our little one, so guess i dont realy know where I belong xx


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Oops deleted my last post. I think it's great that you successful ladies stick around - whatever your route to success. I also happen to think it's very generous of you to continue to offer your support, even though you have achieved your dream. I think everyone would probably agree that this thread is not the place for detailed pregnancy / baby talk, but I would hate to see the success stories (which eventually I hope to join in one way or another   ) move away. I think it's inspiring to have a mix of different successes here - OE, DE, adoption - and I can't tell you how much it has helped me believe in my future, even when the present feels very dark
xxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Friendship is like cement the longer you stay in it the harder it I'd to leave and you can never go without leaving footprints behind you♥

I've been on this thread for almost 3 years now and I just found this quote of F/book! Here or not ladies this is how I feel about you all! You have all been significant people in my life and there are beautiful footprints in my life BECAUSE of you xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Sh1te Sausage! Know EXACTLY what you mean, we've been living beyond our means ever since I gave up work, mainly cos I was sure I was gonna get preg soon and everytime it didn't happen I went for retail therapy...   now I'm even more paranoid about spending dosh than DH is and that's saying something as his mother raised him to be the stingiest mf on the planet....   Now my credit rating is in tatters after being perfect since my graduate days    Oh well sh1t happens  

Purps - nobody said you should bugger off to the bumps and babies thread, nor does anyone expect you to say sorry for your beeeyoootiful bump!  Why should you? It's not like you got preg deliberately just to p155 everyone off is it?      By the same token, I ain't apologising for feeling jealous, why should I, it's a totally normal reaction to the pile of sh1t I got handed by the great fertility God in the sky   ... (With whom I shall be having words when I get there   - assuming I don't get barred for having such blasphemous feelings   )  I LIKE the cement thingie      


If we're going to say that those of us who haven't made it yet shouldn't feel obliged to move elsewhere then surely it's logical that this goes for those of you who have been successful too  The whole point of this site is that we're all supposed to be able to say stuff we can't in front of normals. And regardless of where we are now, we all started off in the same place - scared sh1tless by a doom and gloom diagnosis from the "professionals" who, as it turns out are nowhere NEAR as good at BEING THERE for us,  both in the good times and the bad as our fellow PR posse members.

I'd have been lost without this board at times and jealousy notwithstanding you lucky ones DEFINITELY need to hang around to act as proof positive that doctors can get it totally wrong!

Altogether now...


Sooooome fings in life are bad   
They can really make you mad   
Other fings just make so swear and curse!   
When you're chewin' on life's gristle   
Dooon't grumble! Give a whistle!   
And this'll help fings turn out for the beeeeeest   

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand......

Always look on the briiight side of life      

PS -  I am NOT the messiah I am a VERY NAUGHTY GIRL    

xxx


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Go Nix!    How's that Tish by the way, caused any more trouble lately? ...


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Nix...you never fail to make me smile x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Nix you have a song for every occasion! Wonderful! give Tish a big squeeze for me xxx


----------



## IzziLu (Feb 18, 2010)

You belong here Popsi, as do you Purps and Laura, Steph, Mir, RC, LW, Zuri, GB, Spuds, Elinor and all the countless others who have given inspiration over the lifetime of this thread. Maybe I am speaking out of turn because I have only been here a few months and haven't been through tx while I've been here, but personally I have gleaned so much inspiration and optimism from you lovely ladies, I wouldn't be without you so please don't go anywhere any of you    I have not doubt that if at the end of October my planned trip to Istanbul turns out to be the unmitigated disaster that my last two tx have been, I will be feeling very much like you Jo    and LM, Mal, Driver, Zahida, and everyone else who has suffered recent disappointment    but as Nix says (and thank you Nix for putting everything so bl**dy brilliantly    I bet you are naughty too   ) this place is for us to share what we can't in the real world and EVERYONE should be able to post on here when they want and need to, or take a step back when that is what's called for without feeling guilty or need to apologise   

I'm dancing along to your song now Nix      

  for each and every one of you gorgeous girls   

IzziLu xXx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

izz...thank you honey xx

purps .. good saying honey could not agree more xx

nix... good song ! again   xx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Gawd I love you lot!

Guess wot I found:






PMSLLLL

Sausage thanks for letting me know that's what you were gonna be watching tonite, gave me inspiration   

xxx

Oh and Tish and her antics always help me look on the bright side of life! She's currently destroying her blanket in protest at the fact that I'm on here instead of playing with her. BRAT! Heyho worst fings 'appen at sea yer know!   

xxx

/links


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Anna - a girl at work had a lap to get rid of her endo. It was so bad she has been classified as disabled! I trust you'rs is not that bad, but think about the car sticker.....  
Can we not buy you're books here yet, or would we need to go via a us site?

Nix - you rock!   I agree with everything you said. 
I'm sure Tish is cuter than many babies. I wouldn't be insulted but then I am a doggy person.  I have turned into a sad childless (or should I say 'child free') bat who's dogs are her babies. 

Don't go anywhere ladies with bumps and babies, you give me hope. Your joy has been achieved despite battles and heartache that most normals will never be able to comprehend.

Anna x


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Having not been on FF since this morning I'm reading the whole outpouring of emotions in one go and I have tears streaming down my face.  If dh comes in he will think someone has died!! 

I too get jealous / envious and also think perhaps I should try one more time. It's not that I resent any of you I'm just sad for me.  But the overriding feeling is one of joy for one of my PR girls to have stuck 2 fingers up at the specialists and 'made it'.  You also give me hope. Without your experiences and support I would never have battled and found out what was wrong with me and given up a long time ago. You also understand when I feel so, so sad and don't expect me to pull myself together.

Ladies with bumps and babes, I for one do not want you to go anywhere we need you too. 

Now for some good news&#8230;I had the call a little while ago and it's good news, we have been accepted onto the next stage. I'm so relieved. I can relax now until the course in September. 

Love you all
Xxxx

PS My kittens are soooooo cute too


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Well done Donks!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

YAAAAAAAAYYYYY Donks!!       

xxx


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks anna   

I hope AF isn't too awful   

xxxx

Nix you just snuck in there as I pressed post!  Thank you too  xxxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey donk....WOOOO HOOOO !! told ya so !! its a bit like this through it but believe me if something was really a concern or wrong then they would tell you straight away, easy for me to say i know now with hindsight xxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Ooooh Donks hunny! Many congrats, make sure you and DH celebrate this weekend! Mind you they'd be nuts not to progress you further!

Love to all xxxx


----------



## looking4 (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi, 

I definately qualify in the Green Eyed Monster Angry 'why not me...' section. I avoid friends with children for sometime as it was like having a knife twisted watching never being part of a happy family, but I have my good periods..... I will continue this later as my Niece is doibng handstands on my be as I try and write this!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Jo - I'm so very very sorry I even dug out that old thread, I only did it as I thought it would give people hope as many only see me, mir, nicki, roozie etc as they ones with kids and I just wanted to show people that we also felt really hopeless and that it would never happen at one point too.  Im so sorry ive upset you and I really hope you continue to post.    


Donks - As I said in my text... I never doubted it for a moment.


I do think the world of you girls and I hope that the future is kinder to you all, many of you have had a really rough time of things of late.


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Congrats Donks brilliant news! Delighted!
x


----------



## T0PCAT (Apr 19, 2009)

Congrats Donks - didn't think you had anything to worry about.
Nix - thanks for the song, very funny


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi ladies 

I posted the other day about my poor response and you lovely ladies were really kind 

I just wanted update you i had my second scan this morning and my 2 follicles now down to one lonely 1   

So clinic are converting to iui on monday and are putting me on DHEA 

Thanks ladies for your replies   

R xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello ladies   


Sorry been awol for a couple of days, felt a bit "out of sorts" is the only way to describe it. Scared about op, scared it wont make any difference scared its our last chance.    And when i get scared i turn in on myself and hide away till im ready to peep back out again   


Donks here come the            for you. Congratulations sweetheart       


Jo i do understand how u feel sweetheart.        


Hello to nix purps laura mir zahida zuri annasob aofc ratsy almond looking4 popsi izzi beachy lj driver and everyone else      


Party for us tomoz night at home, hopefully it will buck me up a bit. No kids allowed at this one adult only. Might be selfish but i dont give a sh1te    Scott is taking me to alton towers next weekend for my birthday treat so at least i have tha to look forward to despite being 44 and still childless


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

shorts... was just about to send you a message on ** to see if you were ok as you were too quiet for my liking      .... have a FAB party honey i am sure you will xx

love to everyone xx


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Evening Ladies   


Blimey - just catching up on 5 pages !! - there has been so much emotion on here the last few days but what I love about this thread is the fact we can be truly honest here - whatever our fears/anxieties - we can get them on the page and still love and support each other and that is priceless.


I have to say at the minute I'm in a limbo world  - have been feeling weird.......guilty and to be honest a bit lost.......I soooo empathise with Jo and Nix and all you lovely ladies for expressing honestly the anger and jealously and 'why not me' and I've been there too - it's so painful and complete sh*t - it makes me cry to think I can't wave a magic wand and I feel so undeserving to have my news when people have gone through so much more than me     but what I can say is that it was all the success stories that gave me so much strength and hope - seeing those little peas in a pod - the amazing journey of Emilia and Popsi's Princess have each picked me up when I have been in the bottomless pit of despair....


I really don't ever want to leave this thread until I see each and every one of you with what you so deserve and I promise to give you all the support you need in which ever way you want it - if that means it would help for me to bu**er off for a bit I will and keep an eye by lurking xxx  and/or by posting - whatever it is - I am here for you 100% as is DH because without you - we would never have made it this far and I honestly love each and every one of you for all you have done for us - you are one special bunch of women.


Sermon over  on to real business   


LV - massive congratulations on being PUPO honey - praying for you     


Nix      I love ya - you are soo good at getting the words out xx hope Tish is misbehaving 


Jo -       I know love - whatever you need to do please do it but we are here for you day and night if you need us - I had a big break from ff and it did me the world of good and everyone understands - and here I am again without anyone judging me for bugg**ing off a number of times before          




Shorts    I though you had gone a bit quiet     I am very jealous of Alton Towers - would love to go there - am too sh*t   scared of the rides though ha ha ha !! 44 so bl**dy what - that's nothing xx I went to the zoo today and was the only adult in the meerkat tunnel    




Spuds and DH
xxxxx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Ratsy - welcome to the thread. Know you post on Dr G's thread and its so hard when you see other ladies with stupid numbers of eggs        We have seen successes here with single eggs so stay positive        

Anna x


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Ratsy hellooo 


Agree with SoBroody xx - keep positive and get on that DHEA love     a warm welcome xx


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Sssshhhhh it's the middle of the night   

We went round to our friends for a celebratory chinese...I ate too much and can't sleep properly as I'm too uncomfortable    So I had to get up.

It's Emmerdale omnibus...nothing else on tv...oh well


xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Shorts     I have faith that the op will go well, but totally understand how scarey it must be. Have a fab child free party today.

Donks - your poor tum! 


I drank to much red last night. The pub around the corner does great food and wine that's great value. Beef wellington and a bottle of malbec each...oh dear. 
AF is super heavy and painful   Fotunately still have a stash of tramadol from when dh slipped a disc and they are starting to kick in.
Catching up on eastenders 

x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

SB    take it easy chick

Hugs to everyone, off to London with friends today so back tomorrow x


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

Morning everybody


Tracey, Donkey, Laura, Zahida - it was great to meet you all on Thursday.  We end up knowing so much about each other on here, that it was good to meet you in 'real life'.  Hopefully we can do it again soon.  Glad the cake made it home safe and hadn't been whisked away by a passing cake thief.


Jo - we will understand if you need some time away.  I think you have been brave to express exactly what you are feeling.  I too have had the desperate feelings that I am getting left behind whilst all my 3D friends over the past four years have fallen pregnant so easily and that has been hard to handle.  On here, its a different emotion, I find - happiness for those who we know have struggled to get that positive, but loneliness and that flat feeling of why not me.  I stopped posting on my last clinic board because everyone was getting 10 + eggs at least and most falling pregnant on their  first go.  Anyway, whatever you decide about staying in touch, my thoughts are with you   


Shortie - enjoy the party tonight


Anna - hope the red wine hangover clears soon!


Love to everyone else.  Have father in law staying this weekend so off to do tourist things.  Making the most of my last weekend on the white wine before tx starts!


Louise xx


----------



## Ginger Baby (Mar 23, 2010)

Hiya All

Sorry for the me me me post but just had some terrible news.  Went for 8 week scan yesterday and little Stan is not going to make it.  There was no heartbeat. They think he died in last 36 hours.  Both devastated.  Both can't stop crying.  Don't know how we will get through this.  Life is so unfair.  Only 10% miscarry so why us.  We wanted Stan so much.  Why is god so cruel to give us a miracle and then take it from us.

Got to wait to miscarry now.  Could take days to a week.  Got to go to my local casualty dept when it happens to make sure everything has come away.  Got an appointment at Gateshead on Mon 09 Aug and if Stan has now said goodbye by then they will give me tablets or do a sweep or something to make him go.

Not sure how we will get through this but we have too I suppose.

Hope everyone else has better news

Take Care

Ginger Baby


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Oh Ginger I'm so, so sorry.  There are no words   

Look after yourself and dh   

xxxxx


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

ASB  did the wine help AF?  

Hope the drugs are taking over, we almost crossed on our middle of the night antics, I went back to bed about 5!

Take care   

xx


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

Ginger baby - so sorry to read your post.  Thinking of you both


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Ginger; I am so so sorry hun. Miscarriage is devastating, very tough to go through. You are in shock now, and there will be many emotions to follow. It will take time to feel ok again. You will never forget your little one but with time it will get easier to remember.  ..... be very kind and gentle with yourselves (ie dont expect too much of yourselves). 
It's very hard being involved in general medicine when going through such an emotional thing, sending you such a big hug.
x


Big discussions and lots of honesty on here in the last 24 hrs. 
This is such a wonderful supportive bunch of women. I praise all of you and learn from all of you. Within that support I think we allow each other to 'feel' the whole gamut of emotions that come on this IF rollercoaster, ups, downs, confusions, injustices, as well as all the very practical helpful hints and tips. It gives me the support to fight on. Like others have said I have twinges of upset 'why not me' when there is a BFP, but it gives me mostly lots of hope to continue and keep trying. If none of us had any success it would feel much more hopeless. xxxx


cleaning carpets today oh what joy! but at least I am not in work hurray!


kissses to everyone


----------



## Ginger Baby (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks for everyones support.

Mags I will try and follow your advice.  Knowing you have been through it too and came out at the other side means I can too.

Ginger Baby


----------



## T0PCAT (Apr 19, 2009)

Oh GB - so so sorry to hear your awful news.     .  Pls take care of yourselves and we are all here for you.  

Shrotie - hope the party was fun and you aren't suffering too much

Louise - you are so eloquent with your words   

Donks hope u had a lie in today

Beachy have a brilliant time in London
Spuds - don't you go anywhere

ASB, mags, ratsy    

AFM - had to go back to the hammersmith this morning with my sister, they wanted her to have a day 15 scan to check her ovaries had settled down.  All was ok but it was weird going back there and not for treatment.  There was a letter waiting for me from the hammersmith confirming the outcome of my treatment and talking about organising a FET.  Not ready for that just yet.  Anywas as I have said I want to look at Immunes now before going back for my frosties.  Can anyone offer any advice as to which specialist to go and see? - I have heard either Dr Gorgy or Dr sherhata mentioned.  Also Tracey mentioned someone called Dr Ghafoor.....

Bless my sister she has offered to donate again if the FET is a disaster - she is an incredibly generous young lady

My niece is here too so going to show her the delights of hitchin and then off into London tomorrow.  We have also booked our self drive holiday to Iceland, going on Friday the 6th August and back on Sunday 15th - we are both really excited and have decided to make the trip a birthday present to each other


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

GB - honey xxxx have sent you a msge on another board but want to send you some massive huge hugs - this is just completely and utterly unfair xxxxxx       I so wish I could give you a proper hug - take time my love xxxxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

oh Ginger darling.... words fail me at times like this       WHY !!!! its just so bl00dy unfair, we are such strong women who are striving for our dreams and then when you have a miracle its snatched away from you so cruely.... its awful and there just is no reason xxxx take time to heal darling your angel will always be watching over you 


    to SB xx

much love to you all on another sad day in the PR world xxx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Gingerbaby - I am so incredibly sorry                                 Life is so incredibly unfair. Be kind to yourself and allow yourself to grieve. Waiting to miscarry is tortuous. When I was at your stage my epu gave me the option of having a erpc straight away as it could have taken 2 weeks to happen naturally. If you don't want to wait you could call them up and ask them to help move things along for you as opposed to staying in limbo. See how you feel but you may want to consider counselling to help get you through this. Sending you and dh more gentle                          

Zahida - your sister is one special lady! Re immunes  does basic nk tests and treats with steroids only. Mr Gorgy does the full range of immune testing as outlined in the Beer book, so if you can afford it go with Mr Gorgy. You need to allow up to £1,500 to have all the tests done with Mr G (this includes the consult). PM me if you want to call me about it. 

Donks - red wine did ease af pains at the time! Have now moved onto horse strenght pain killers. 

Louise - enjoy your last wine! Hopefully you won't be able to drink for the next 10 months! 

Beachey, Popsi, Spuds   

Mag - totally agree with you. I feel genuine happiness for good news on this thread, but at the same time 'why not me', now this will be the case even more so when what would been my due date comes up. 

Managed to get some sleep as the painkillers knocked me out. I haven't cried yet, just feel numb, what's wrong with me? I loved this embie, as much as I have loved every embie I have lost. 

Anna x


----------



## Ginger Baby (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks for all the lovely replies

It means so much.  At this moment in time I would rather Stan said good bye naturally.  I have an appointment at hospital a week on Monday (09/0 so if it has not happened by then we will discuss our options.

So many mixed emotions right now.  Mainly anger and feeling sorry for myself.  It took so long to get this far.  Why has this happened.  We loved him the moment he was a little pink line on the HPT.  Keep thinking the hospital have made a mistake but I know deep down they have n't.

Everyone keeps saying oh it wasn't to be and its nature way, that there was something wrong with him and I know this makes sense but it doesn't make us feel any better.

Just hope this wasn't our one chance and we get another miracle.

Sorry to bring everyone down.  Take care.

Ginger Baby


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

GB


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

GB: really no-one knows why this has happened. 'Natures way' used to make me angry, well everything did really. All u can do now is  let yourself be upset and process it all. And in time I promise it will get easier.


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

GB, Oh no.  Oh no, no,no.  I'm so sorry, sweetheart.  That's just so wrong, it's not fair, you don't deserve it.  Please just take things one step at a time, ask for as much help as people will give, and be as kind to yourself as you're able.  It will get better in time.  All the things people are saying to you right now are on the list of things you shouldn't say to someone who's miscarried, so don't be surprised if they don't make you feel better. It's just ignorance.  You need to grieve, love.

Anna, of course you loved this embie, of course.  But you're tired, and worn out, and you've done this way too many times before.  You're allowed to be numb, too.  There's nothing wrong with you.  If you need the catharsis, put on a weepie DVD.  If not, let it take its own sweet time.  Many hugs.

*huge sigh of relief*  Well done, Donks!!!  :-D

I'm glad Brian gave some relief.... LOL Nix!  

I love this group.  

Looking, we definitely know whereof you speak!

Popsi, I neeeeeeeeeeeeed you!  Don't go!

Ratsy, I'm really sorry that's happened to you, but I'm glad they're converting to IUI, and suggested DHEA- it's good they have a plan of action!  Many hugs for the cancellation.

Shortie!  Alton Towers!  Now that I'm definitely jealous of!  I have NEVER been to a theme park-y type of place.  *Sigh*  I would so totally rock a white-knuckle ride....  

That'll be the salt and the MSG as well as the eating loads, Donks - drink plenty of water!  I can never sleep after a chinese meal...

Hugs for the *****y A/F, Anna.  :-/  Red wine and a/f do not mix that well - or caffeine, for that matter.  Poor sweets.  But I'm jealous of the beef wellington.... *drool*


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Anna ... bless you i dont want to go anywhere but dont want to make others sad xxx..it would sadden me to leave as i need you all to xx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, that's settled then.    You stay.  

I have had two glasses of wine. I can't remember the last time I had two glasses of wine. I can get very tipsy on two glasses of wine, you know.  Yes'm.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

GB    so sorry sweetheart, wish you didn't have to go throught this x


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Morning all 

hope all had good evenings and sausagio hope u enjoyed the wine 

GB sending you loads of hugs - hope you and dh can look after each other today and you managed to get some sleep love xxx

we have temporary peace and quiet whilst granchildren spent night out - picking them up to take to dh parents for the day then collapsing in a heap later !

Hope everyone is ok xxxx

spuds
xxxxxx


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Anna of course you love this embie, it's just that you are worn out and you are protectig yourself.  You have been throught this too many times before and it saps your strength.     

Zahida you are very lucky to have such a wonderful sister   

AOC I was very gentle on my stomach yesterday and I needed lots of water, you were right   

Peaceful sunday everyone
xxxx


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

GB, I'm so, so sorry for your loss. You must both be absolutely devastated, and of course you feel angry. Sometimes life just doesnt make any sense, and its horribly unfair. I am thinking of both of you   

And Anna, huge   to you too. There is absolutely nothing wrong with you, and I would have thought numbness was a natural reaction after everything you've been through just like AOC said. Am thinking of you   

Morning all, hope everyone is having a good Sunday
xxx


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Thank You  Z


----------



## sunshineamsterdam (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi girls,

Wow you have been so active! I see a lot has happened...
I was on here a little while ago and was looking for answers on different issues & was pointed in the right direction then 

I was wondering if you can offer me any advice on the following:
I'm looking for an online webshop where you can buy ultra micronised DHEA. My supply is soon running out and I am in need of more. 
I previously ordered from dhea.com but they cannot ship until later in August and I need to get some asap.

Any idea where I can get the ultra micronised ones from? What is the different between those ones and the 'regular' ones? How effective are the 'regular' ones? Maybe it doesn't matter?

Another thing that may be best to ask on the poor responders thread:
In my last IVF, they gave the maximum amount of drugs and the doctor still only retrieved 1 egg...
Now I am hoping to cycle again soon after a massively long wait of about 8 months and I have seeked advice of Penny at Serum in Athens aswell. She reckons I should give a no-stimming cycle a go, but Im afraid that it would not give me any eggs.. On the one hand, whether I take a lot of drugs or none at all, I clearly wouldnt produce more than 1 anyway (unless I was v unlucky last time OR unless the doctor just didn't do a very good job at egg retrieving....). 
I am wondering if I should go with Penny's advice & convince a doctor in my country to do it (they dont really believe in it here). Or find a middleground by doing a low-stimming protocol. Or another high stimming one after all...but then I will have all the discomfort of the drugs etc....

Has any of you had to make this choice? Can you offer me any advice?

Sorry for the long post!
Thanks in advance


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi Sunshine - Im on 2ww but if this one fails then I am thinking about a natural ivf cycle. I think the odds on a single cycle are much lower but there has been some research that over time natural and stimmed cycles balance out success rate wise so I do think you have to have a few attempts, but as it's natural there are no dramas on your body and you can try every month if you're able. Create Health is a clinic in the UK specialising in natural ivf and they have lots of info on their website and are having an open day this Saturday.

HTH
LadyV xx


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi Guys, thought you might like to post here tomorrow 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=243584.msg3935330#msg3935330


----------



## Ginger Baby (Mar 23, 2010)

Morning All

Just on here for a quick rant really.

Last night DH finally plucked up the courage to ring his mam and tell her our news.  He made me go in the shower cos he wanted to talk to her on his own.  When I came down stair DH was crying.  I thought it was because his mam was so upset for us but it wasn't.

He told her and her response was oh right can you order me a new wheel chair cover off the internet.  He was that stunned he just said yes and asked her to tell his dad to ring back with the details.  5 mins later his dad rang back with the wheel chair cover details and she had not even told him our news.  So DH told him, his dad did not know what to say but he did say he was sorry and asked how we both were.  David told him about his mams response and said he won't be visiting her for a while cos he can't face her.  His dad said he will have a word.  His dad was really angry with her.  

DH has a older brother who is 40 and never worked a day in his life.  He has two kids but not with the partner anymore cos she kicked him out cos of his drinking problems.  He's currently living back at home.  DH says oh she obviously not bothered now my brothers back home well he can bloody well sort out the fecking wheel chair cover.

I don't think she even has the right to call herself a mother.  Insensitive cow !!!!  She also said nothing last time when we told her about our egg not fertilising, even though we told her when we were in her house and I was crying.

Rant over.  

Hope everyone else is okay.

Ginger Baby


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Ginger baby - sound like your mil is the type of person who can only think of herself   Don't let her get you down hun.      

Malini - HAPPY BIRTHDAY lovely lady. I have a feeling in my bones that this IS goping to be your year       

Almond - posted on your thread but Happy Birthday to you too, hopefully you'll be getting a very special pressie soon in the form of a bfp    

Sunshine - some docs belive high doses of stimms cane egg quality so a more natural approach may make sense. I would go with Penny suggests. I will be cycling with her doing de next year if I don't manage to hold onto a pg naturally. 

Ladyv      

Spuds - good luck for your scan, its this week isn't it? 

Morning everyone. Getting back into work now...sigh. 
Decided to postpone our mini break until I go for my 2nd Lit on October. That way the pup will be older and we'll be more comfortable putting her into kennels with our older dog. 

Anna x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Morning ladies.
Ginger im so sorry for your insensitive m-i-l sweetheart. Some people just do not recognise our pain. 
Morning anna xxx
Happy Birthday to the lovely ladies malini and almond xxxx
Had a lovely afternoon yesterday with catherine duncan and the gorgeous emilia, and even tho I took my camera with me I had so many cuddles I didnt actually take any photos. I just couldn't put her down. Lol xxxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Sorry I haven't posted much in the last few days.  We did a car boot sale at the weekend so spent loads of time preparing and loading the car.  We didn't make much more than the entrance fee and coffee and cake!  I will revert back to ebay in future.

I was hoping to log on this mornign for good news from Almond.  Instead I find there is some very sad news from gingerbabe.

I am so sorry, it seems even more unfair when you have seen a heartbeat.  There is nothing I can add to what others have said.  When others make insensitive comments you have to bare in mind that they will never understand like someone who has struggled with IF or had a miscarriage.  I hope the natural process isn't too bad for you.  I have always been lucky myself and it not been much worse than a heavy period.
There is nothing you can do but wait for time to ease your pain a little.


----------



## sunshineamsterdam (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi Ladyverte, thanks for your reply. It is v interesting to see the statistics... I had never heard of a natural cycle before a few weeks ago, but it makes sense if you think of it. Unfortunately I couldn't try many times; I only have this one more try that is covered by my insurance, so I am not sure if it is worth risking it... Im so in doubt... Maybe I should consider a low-stimming cycle instead?

I dont live in the UK, so I am bound by the rules in Belgium unfortunately. Their frozen embryo protocol is really bad, so I will probably transfer all embryos that I will produce, as they will probably have a better chance in my tummy than in the freezer.... They even allow you to transfer 3 (max)! Doubt Ill have more than 1 or 2 anyway, but will see.

Anna, yeah I am thinking that if my next attempt doesn't take either, we might go for DE aswell....

Good luck in the 2ww ladyv!

So does anyone have an idea about the micronised DHEA?


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh Ginger Babe I am so sorry to read your news! I wish Things could be different, so very sorry for you hunny! xxx


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Ginger...mils    Just ignore the selfish woman   

Malini and almond...happy birthday girls, may all your wishes come true this year   


xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday Malini Hunny! Have a good day and I hope your year ahead is filled with happiness!

Almond Hunny, have a wonderful day and a fabulous year ahead xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello everyone    


I am going to try and post a little more frequently    although I cannot guarantee keeping up with you all as there are so many of us now! Don't know if that is good or bad   


Gingerbabe - I am really sorry to hear of your loss. I can only imagine what you are going through, having come so far and then having had your hopes and dreams realised then taken from you again. I know its no comfort right now but it proves you can do it. You can get pregnant and next time could be your time    


Donks - just read your profile and saw you had started the adoption process, thats such wonderful news!! Good luck darling!!    


Happy Birthdays to Mal and Almond!! I hope your days have been true spoily birthdays!! xxxx    


LV - 2WW - wonderful - got it all crossed for you mrs!!        


Okay, I have been keeping my head down as I have been trying to come to terms with the fact that it would take a serious miracle to magic me my own genetic child. Please don't say "oh you never know etc" as i have to be realistic now or I will never move on! I haven't had AF since April and am now on HRT (albeit at a very reduced dose). Ben and I are in great shape, possibly even falling in love with each other again after the worse time of both our lives. We are talking more and more openly (to each other) about everything including DE and I think we are on the page about moving forward with that early next year!! I have even had him looking through a couple of databases of donors so that he can become more comfortable with the process and we have even managed to crack a few jokes about the situation. Still hurting like hell inside but every day being able to deal with it a bit better. We are looking at either Shady Grove in US (although we think that it may prove too expensive) and Cape Fertility Clinic in Cape Town, South Africa (thanks Purps - think you gave me the heads up on that one). So now its just a waiting (and saving) game. Just got to buy a house between now and then too so I have somewhere to put the LO when it arrives towards the end of next year/ early 2012     I feel okay about it. 


Thank you for helping me reach this point and for being there for me through thick and thin. 


Speak soon 


Lots of love 


A xxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Sorry just changed my name - I am sure those who know me will be able to work it out from my signature


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

OC - welcome back honey pie... LOVELY to see you here again, it's not been the same without you. My cockles are warmed that the door is open for you to follow your dreams. I have a big fluffy feeling inside    


xxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh A hunny welcome back!!!!! I was reading your post and thought who is this Ocelet chick, till I got to the mention of Ben and then I quickly scrolled down seen it was signed with A and though woooohoooo A is back! Sounds like you have a good plan though sweetie! 

Hugs Sx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Welcome back A! If my ttc'ing fails to get a baby to stick I too am moving onto DE in the new year. I will probably be going with Penny at Serum Athens. She has plenty of polish student donating (major plus for me due to my eastern european roots) , no waiting list, great success rate and price is v reasonable (under 5k). Great to hear you sounding so positive 

Anna x


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Afternoon lovely ladies    

Ginger Baby - so sorry to read of your loss and your MIL total insensitivity. Sending you and your DH loads of           

Almond and LV  - sending you both loads of      and         and     that the 2ww isn't driving you too crazy.   

Almond and Malini     hope you are both being spoiled rotton.   

Ocelot - lovely to see you back   

We had a lovely time with Kate and Scottie yesterday on our way back from having spent our pressie at BabysRUs. A lot of what we bought was what my Mum was going to buy for us, so it really is extra special.

I'm sorry that I can't keep up like I used to - and I am also very conscious that I don't want to upset anyone. I do love you all and really hope everyone gets their dream eventually.

Love and           to everyone.

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

OC...welcome back honey its lovely to have you back and with a plan too .. i was reading and thought this is like A the way she writes !! xxxx

purps...how are you honey xx

beachy .. how is your dad xx

no more personels sorry i am a bit lke RC dont want to miss anyone out x

AFM ... all ok here, bit worried about my mum as she has a wound on her leg for3 monthsand wont heal if you remember she did have MRSA in it but thats cleared....they are sending for a dermatologist now and possible bi-opsy .. so obviously i am worried...hope its over nothing.. could not bear it right now. xxx    sorry to ramble ladies xxx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Has she tried Manuka honey, Popsi?  Highest active factor she can get (good one from Holland and Barratt or something like that)

Sorry, in haste....

Happy Birthday Malini and Almond!


----------



## IzziLu (Feb 18, 2010)

Oh GB..... I'm so desperately sorry to come on and read your news and about your MILs complete insensitivity    Love and hugs to you and DH, look after each other and allow yourselves time to heal       

Popsi, really hope your mum is ok and the dermatologist can reassure you both     

Donks - so glad it was good news following your first interview   

  to Malini and Almond, hope you are both having very special days    

LV and Almond          

  AoC, AnnaSB, RC, Purps, OC, Driver, Spuds and everyone else, sorry I'm not keeping up very well at the moment, just not enough hours in the day but thinking of you all   

Lots of love

IzziLu xXx

Ooh btw Tracey, meant to say Holywell Bay/Perranporth is a lovely area, if you'd like me to I'll PM you with some suggestions of places to visit


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

AnnaofC...will investigate thank you xxx

izzu..thanks honey


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Happy birthday Malini and Almond - hope you both have a lovely day xx


Lovely to see you back A xxxx


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Thought you might like to post here 2morrow too 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=243660.new#new


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

So, so lovely to see you back OC.  We totally understand that you need time away to consolidate your feelings and make a decision.  I know i did it after the last tx and before starting te adoption journey.  I'm so glad to read that you and Ben have sorted things out   

RC lovely to see you too.  Please don't worry about upsetting anyone...you couldn't   

Nor you popsi    sorry to hear about your mum I hope everything is ok   

Beachy how's your dad?   

DH is driving me crazy at the moment.  He keeps saying he wants to go skiing at christmas but he doesn't have a job (done a few odd bits but...) so of course I say no and he says I'm a spoilsport.  I spoke to him about it this evening and he got all defensive and said he was joking.  Not funny, it's like living with an 8 year old at times    Our summer holiday is on a shoestring compared to normal, but skiing is never cheap!

Love to you all
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello ladies   


A (ocelot) lovely to hear from you again hunny, so glad you have plans afoot    Brilliant news about you and Ben am very very pleased to hear that         


Popsi hope you get some answers soon for your mom sweetheart.       


Hello zuri sweetheart hope the bumps coming along ok      


LV hope the jetlag has gone hunny, bet the kitties were glad to see their mommy     


Hiya izzi, hope ur ok sweetheart     


Donks thinking of you sweetie and very      for you 


Arsey and arsey lovely to see you both yesterday, and was especially lovely to hold emilia for so long.    She is so beautiful and a credit to you both and obviously so well loved and cherished. It was also lovely to hold a newborn and not have everyones attention on me wondering if i was going to start blarting     


Spuds please keep posting on here sweetie     


Hello to almond, tracey, anna, annofc zahida lousies LM (i know ur lurking   ) driver laura mir (thanx for the lovely pm) bachy ginger purps and everyone else.


Still feeling a bit out of sorts but im getting there. Have managed to find me some sheepy slippers in a very small size 3 so at least i have something to make me smile in the hospital. Have bought a new book to take in with me just in case im in for longer than the 2 days. M-I-L is getting me a nighty for my birthday so hopefuly will be all kitted out. However have got wednesday off just in case


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

Shortie - liking the sound of the slippers!  What book have you got?  Glad you feel like you are getting there   


Donkey - I have been there with the money/holiday discussions.  Its been the cause of quite a bit of tension in our house.  We are having a bargain holiday later this month staying with friends in France.


RC - We understand you are busy - at least we can keep up with Emilia's adventures on **!


GB - sorry to hear about your insensitive MIL.  I have pretty much given up on anyone who has not been involved in IF understanding what it is like really.  


Tracey - how successful was the clutter clear out prior to the boot sale?
Malini and Almond - happy birthday - I hope your dreams come true in the next 12 months   


Sunshine - I looked at natural IVF and went to an open event at Create, but for me, didn't feel comfortable with the clinic or the process - felt like I was pinning all my hopes on one solitary egg which involved a lot of money.  So I am going for a milder stims cycle at the Lister.  I haven't been able to find anywhere where you can get ultramicronised DHEA from, other than dhea.com


AFM - just waiting for AF to start now so I can start this cycle.  Why does it never seem to arrive when you want it to?  One of the great life conundrums...


L x


Hugs to everyone else


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Ginger Baby - so, so sorry to read your news sweetie, am absolutely gutted for you    and how awful to read that your MIL has been such an insensitive cow to you and your DH   - thinking of you and sending lots of   

OC - A, soooooo good to see you writing again, and that it all sounds upbeat - so happy that Ben is coming onto the same page as you, that is just the best news  -    that everything moves forward for you and that things will click into place now  - lots of love from both me, DH and little V 

Almond, Malini and Shortie -  Almond and LV - sending you both lots of    

Shortie - glad you had a great day with RC, RH & Emilia - aren't they lovely?  good luck for your op sweetie xxx

Donks - great news re moving onto the next stage  - so pleased for you and hope it all goes well form now on   

Sorry I can't stop/no time for more persos - V just woke up (still teething bless her) - lots of love to all


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Malini Shmalini ) HAPPY BIRTHDAY xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

shorts xxxxxxxxx thanks honey xx

anna xxx thanks love it's Friday at 4.45 xxxx

love to all and welcome back oc - promise to be back on form soon xx family leaving tomoz and we have 48 hours till next batch ) 

Thinking of u and sending love

Spuds
xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning Team PR, just bobbing on before work but wanted to say a big hello and welcome back to A, missed you hun and glad that things are looking good


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday Shortie - hope you have a lovely day xxxxxx


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Happy birthday again shortie!!!


Beachy WHY are you up so early?


Whilst I type my kitten has eaten my (dry) cornflakes and spread them all around   


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday Shortie.  i hope you are being pampered.

Almond.  Where are you.  I am hoping you have some good news to share with us.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Morning ladies.
Thanks so much for all the birthday messages xxx
Tracey defo not being pampered, am at the cafe xxx
Almond we are all waiting for ur news sweetheart xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Shortie.  Poor you.  Get DH to pamper you when you get home.  At least you have Alton Towers to look forward to.  Is it this weekend?

I am working at home today.  It was nice not to rush to get up for the commute into London.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Tracey yes hun its this weekend, cannot wait I just love all the scary rides. Going out for tea later tho had better behave as I only lost half a pound at fat club. Good job I had a poo before I went otherwise I think I would have stayed the same. Ahahahaaa


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

to you
 to you
 dear Shortie
 to you


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Shortie.  Does that mean you can't have sconed, jam and cream with your tea!


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Morning ladies, happy birthday Shortie!!! Thanks for all my birthday wishes, and happy birthday to Malini for yest as well. Cannot believe I am 37   How?! Why?!

Tracey / Shortie - thank you for asking and sorry for disappearing and keeping you in suspense, I'll have news tomorrow (prob evening) after my 2nd beta ...

Shortie - am v jealous of your Alton Towers trip    I know its horrible to have to go through the op next week, but I'm so pleased you're getting it sorted, and hopeful it could make the difference for you   

OC - so lovely to see you back, and I cried when I read your post about you and Ben. So delighted for you.

Popsi - sorry to hear about your mum and hope you get some reassurance soon   

Sunshine - I looked into natural IVF and seriously considered it. In the end though, I decided to do a stimulated cycle - not because I expected loads of eggs (I got 2!), but rather because I wanted to do a protocol which knocked out LH and testosterone, which SIRM in the US believe can affect egg quality (and I believed that this was an issue for me). In their protocol there is some downregulation and so you need stims to get your ovaries going again. With natural IVF, I couldn't have taken out my body's LH/testosterone, so that is why I decided against it. Sorry, havent explained that very well.

xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday Shorts  x x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

A.  I meant to say.  When I read your post I was thinking 'this ocelot is very over familiar for someone who must have only posted once as I have never heard of her'  then I saw the comment about Ben and realised it was you  .  It is lovely to have you back and I am so pleased that things are on track with the two of you and you have a way forward.  I would love to meet up.  I have a couple of short holidays in August so lets try for early September.  We never did go to the River Cafe.

Almond.  I have everything crossed that you get good news     

I keep getting distracted with working by clearing out more cupboards.  It is amazing how much crap you collect over the years.  My airing cupboard is full of old hard towels that I have kept incase they come in useful for some household chore.  The trouble is, clearing out the airing cupboard has led me to discover a big damp patch with plaster crumbling.  I hope they don't find anything major when the buyers get a survey.

Better get back to working.


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Tracey, I'm laughing re the old hard towels    I think damp patches are par for the course, so hopefully there weren't be anything major


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi all!

Almond/Malini/Shortie - rather late here but Happy Birthday ladies! 

Ginger - sorry about your MIL. Some people have simply no idea! I do hope you are ok.

Mag -  

Zahida - glad you are looking forward to FET.

Popsi - hope your princess is doing well.

AnnaSB - I am sorry you are going through so much yet again. It is so terribly unfair.

Heaps -  

Anna of C -  

Beachy -  

Spuds - hope the granchildren didn't knacker you out too much!

Sunshine - www.dhea.com is the only place I know to buy ultra micronised stuff.

Tracey - sorry the car boot sale didn't make more cash and was a bit of a hassle!

Purple -  

OC - so lovely to see you and delighted that things are so good with Ben and that you have housing plans. I am also pleased that you are planning a possible DE cycle. I know that is hard to accept but please don't think that a child by DE won't be your "own" child in the way that a biological child would be. Monty is an individual - he is not "mine" any more than DP is "mine" or my parents are "mine". He is his own person just as ANY child is. He is only my "own" child in that I am responsible for him and have a duty to bring him up well and provide for his needs. And that is the same for an adopted or DE child. 

Donkey - I was so pleased to hear that the interview went well and that you are up for the course now. How exciting!

LV - hope the 2ww isn't driving you too nuts!

RC - great to see you!

Louise - hope AF arrives soon.

Izzilu -  

Steph - hope Vivvy's teething doesn't last too long.

Spuds -  

Love to everyone I have missed.

No real news here - thinking of you all!


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

LJ.  you are so good with your personals, you put me to shame.

Donkey i think I forgot to say how pleased I am that you goty the call from social services to say you are through to the next round.  That sounds like a game show!

I've just got back from my 100th trip to the dump over the last three weeks - well maybe the 10th trip. Now eating a mini magnum - don't think I am being good - it is my second today and I can't say I won't have a third later on!


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks Tracey, we are both very pleased   

Mini magnum fiend   

xxx


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

V quick post from me - sorry I haven't been posting properly but (a) am sooooo tired it is unbelievable and (b) am off work from Friday and things are all excessive and I need to sort far far too much out before I go... currently taking a short 'at work' break, since I know I'll be here till after 8pm again...

Ginger babe - I am so sorry for your loss. And I know what you mean about loving little Stan from the moment you knew he was there, from the first lines on the test. I am really gutted he couldn't stay with you forever, and hope you and dp are comforting each other and ignoring all the ridiculous comments of ignorants out there.   You loved him every moment he was with you, you saw his little heartbeat, and that means something and is important - don't let other people dismiss it as 'one of those things' or 'not meant to be' (but don't expect many of them to understand....). Really feel for you. xx

Ocelot - delighted to see you posting, and positive and making plans! And I love the new name and picture.

Almond - have everything crossed for results tomorrow. Might not get a chance to post till late on, but I will be checking and hoping!    

Shortie - hope birthday is fab, and hope you are not too worried about hospital (will have everything crossed for you).

Donkey - delighted you are doing the course in September. Hope things keep on progressing for you this new route!

As for me, still frantically knicker-checking (helped by constant need to pee), since I don't believe it's real and not sure if I will till first scan (20 August). Had spotting and cramps at weekend so totally freaked out and spent all day sunday in bed, but now just odd twinges and I don't really know what to compare it to since last time I had the same, convinced it was just twinges/ womb 'stretching' etc but ended up having a miscarriage. Relieved to be feeling queasy - but again, I was last time so not sure I can read much into that either. Think I'm just a bit  really!

Malini, RC, Little Me, Tracey, Anna (SB) Anna (of C), Nix, Little J, Zuri, Mags, Zahida, Popsi, Beachy, Spuds and everyone else I have forgotten I hope you know that I *am* thinking of you - I'm just useless at posting at the moment.

All best wishes
Elinor xx


----------



## T0PCAT (Apr 19, 2009)

GB - your MIL is very insenstive, try and ignore her.   

happy birthday shortie   

Elinor - keeping everything crossed for the 20th

Almond       for tomorrow

Tracey - I bought a load of mini magnams when they were on offer in tesco, have worked thru the best flavours and on to the not so nice ones.  They are like pringles once you pop.....

Donkey    

Hi to everyone else 

Holiday is booked and we are flying out on friday night.  DH is trying to persuade me that sea Kayaking is a good idea - can't say I am keen....


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

A question...

Is all DHEA from www.biovea.com micronised?  I can't see it anywhere on the label   


Hello Zahida, Elinor


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Elinor it is perfectly understandle to feel the way you do.  I have everything crossed for your scan.

Zahida, sea kyaking in iceland - make sure you don't fall in!!  I like the mint magnums the best.


----------



## T0PCAT (Apr 19, 2009)

Donks - the biovea stuff isn't ultra microised, you need it to be so you get optimal absoption into the body.  

Tracey - the mint magnums are my favourite ones too.  The mini ones ones don't have the cruchy coating like the full size ones


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

you are right Zahida.  I knew there was something missing.  I have a full size one Monday - Thursday on my way through Waterloo


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks Zahida   

tracey I have pm'd you   

xxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Shortie - Happy birthday sweetie xx 
LV  hello PUPO lady, glad you're back safe and sound xx

Anna - How are you doing chick? 

Donkey - You and DH are going to be fantastic parents! Fantastic news on getting onto stage 2...go girl!! xx Oh and so eloquently put about other PR girls successes. They truly are our inspiration!!

Jo Mc - I am so sad that you are feeling so low. You're not on your own I too am one of the originals still battling on. I have to admit that I too am human and also feel pangs of envy at people's BFP's. But it's not bad thoughts, it's just sad thoughts as we too would love to be in the same position celebrating our impending arrivals. *We will get there honey please stay strong* xxx

Nix - As always you make me pi** with your no no nonsense posts. Long may they continue gal xx

Purps - you aint going anywhere gorgeous, your journey has been a long hard one and you've been with me for as long as I can remember, please don't go off the thread. You give me hope xx

Gingerbaby  I am so sorry sweetheart. There aren't any words! I can only say that the pain does ease gradually. This time last year I felt as though my world had come crashing in around my ears....I am now a year on, loads more knowledge and a positive feeling that things will get better. You will always miss Stan but you will find the strength to move on. I am sending you a massive hug my love 

Zahida - How lovely that you have such an amazing sister and quite obviously an amazing relationship xx

Mal & Almond hope you had lovely birthdays xx

Ocelot Cub - It's so lovely to see you back and so lovely to read that you and Ben are back on track. I so know how that feels sweetie. Big kisses mwaaahhh xxx

Heaps, Tracey, Driver - What kind of fodder do you gals fancy? There are so many restaurants in Didsbury!! Is it Thai, Pizza, Spanish, chinese, English...the list is endless. Let me know what your preference is and I'll get us booked in somewhere.

Anybody else joining us on the 12th in Manchester (Didsbury)

RC - Hey chick! What a lovely post about your trip to get the baby stuff xx

Izzi - Finished the antiB's yet chuckles? Xx

Elinor - Hang tough kiddo, not long now until the 20th xx

*Donks* - Biovea DHEA isn't micronised hun. *Sunshine *- Not sure where else you can get micronised from. I need some more and couldn't get the DHEA.com website to respond yesterday.

AFM - Well it's been a mental week of to-ing and fro-ing to the hospital to see my dad. Oh the joys of being an only child!! Had a worrying week but the good news is that Pops is back at home now and back on the straight and narrow for the time being at least. He isn't going to get better but we manage his condition quite well for the most part.

I have to say girls that this is the most supportive and loving board on FF. The love and genuine feeling is so apparent and I am proud to be a part of what I can only describe as an extended family of loving sisters (and brothers Rural Hick). I think we've all had bleak moments where others good fortune and happiness tips us over the edge, but for the most part, the stories of success and triumph over what has been a massively long journey of upset and trial are what spur me on. Its hearing the tales of the chippers and little Boblet, Baby Vivvy, and all of our other little miracles that keep me striving for my quads lol. You ladies are an inspiration!!

Love to you all

Sarah xxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Sarah.  I replied to your PM about what to eat in Didsbury.  Before I can confirm the time I need to wait for the friend I am staying with to reply to an email saying she will be back from work at that time.  I'm glad your Dad is back home and ok(ish).

I am just waiting for my ebay item to finish then off to bed.  Ebay is more lucrative than car boot sales.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Morning ladies   


Day off for me today   


Kitchen cupboards, linen cupboard and bathroom cabinet t be cleared out so if i not back on here in 3 hours can you please send out search and rescue   


Also going to ring round a few removal companies. We are hoping to move the first week in september     Doubt if i'll be quite on my feet properly by then so not gonna push it by lugging boxes and carrying beds downstairs


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Sounds like we will be moving at the same time Shortie.  I am also getting quotes. I was shocked by the first quote I got - nearly £1000 including VAT!  That is for moving a 3 bed house locally.  
You definately don't want to be lifting heavy things so soon after your op.

Almond, I have everything crossed for you today.  Will be thinking of you all day, even when I am not logging on, which will probably be every 5 mins when not in meetings!


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

LJ said: - "Monty is an individual - he is not "mine" any more than DP is "mine" or my parents are "mine".  He is his own person just as ANY child is.  He is only my "own" child in that I am responsible for him and have a duty to bring him up well and provide for his needs.  And that is the same for an adopted or DE child.  "

I LOVE you for this, LJ.  You've put your finger on the heart of the matter - this is why I want to be a mother: to have the privelege of helping a child be who they can be.

And I know that sounds ridiculously fluffy-minded.  I just think people are miraculous.  I want to share - and assist on - the journey of growth and discovery and... and....  Nope.  Need more coffee, brain has broken down on Big Thoughts!  *g*

I looooooove the mini magnums, Tracey!  Did I say hooray for your house news?  If not, I said it in my head!  Hooray!

How are you doing, GB?  Hugs to you.  I'm thinking of you a lot.  Take it day by day, and it will get better.  You are stronger than you think you are right now.

Elinor, I'm sorry it's so stressful for you at the mo!  I'm sure everything's going to be fine, but I totally understand your fears - I'd be the same way.  

OMG, I'd love to do sea kayaking, Zahida!  *g*  Hope you have a lovely hols!

Beautiful post, Sarah.  I'm glad your Dad is home - have you tried all the appropriate charity groups for extra support?

You definitely want good removers, Shortie!  We did a 'round the corner' move ourselves once.  *shudder*  It was kind of fun, but very (VERY) hard work, and we'd never have managed it without friends and family joining in and helping.

Almond, thinking of you!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi all, 

Just reporting in to say Almond....I am wishing you all the luck in he world hun for today, really want this for you            

And all my love to everyone


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Morning LM!    Lovely to see you.  Hugs, sweetheart.

I'd just like to say....

I am a very clever and brave lady who has just had a conversation with a social worker about adoption.  

Of course, I'm now crying, but I'm still very proud of myself.  

They like those who've been through tx to wait a year, but that doesn't stop us expressing an interest and going to an info evening in Sept '09.  And our dodgy financial circumstances don't automatically bar us - could be an issue, but not one without resolution.  She asked about experience with children, but said we'd be given support to deal with that, and approved of the baby steps I've taken to do something about that.

Of course, newborns is a longer wait, and sibling groups and children over 4 would fast track us.  Things to talk with DH about.

Is it okay for me to talk about this here?  I should probably find an adoption board or something.  :-/

Oh, I also phoned the gynae to check she had me down for a review, not a 'first appointment' (as if!).  All's well, there, too.

I totally rock.

gggggg


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Bathroom cupboard done, done want to tackle airing cupbaord yet as may never be seen again     


Morning LM         hope ur ok hunny        


Anna woohoooo u may have just given me enough courage to enquire about fostering     


Almond         


Having 10mins with a cuppa before attempting kitchen cupboards....may be gone quit some time


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Good luck in the cupboards Shortie.... it's been great knowing you....  gmao


----------



## Ginger Baby (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi All

Thanks again for all your kind words and support.

Anna Well done on contacting social services.  You go girl.
Almond hang in there.  Sending you     
Donkey wow through to round two.
Elinor good luck for your scan.  Its your turn for some good fortune.  Sending you     

Hi to Malini, RC, Little Me, Tracey, Anna (SB) Anna (of C), Nix, Little J, Zuri, Mags, Zahida, Popsi, Beachy, Spuds and everyone else I have missed.

AFM rang hospital today cos still not had any bleeding or anything.  Starting to convince myself scan was wrong.  Even told hospital that I thought I was going     .  The nurse said all women do that.  I even did a HPT this morning and it was still positive cos I thought if it showed negative I would have to accept its over.  Nurse said it showed positive cos Pregnancy hormone will be in my system for a while even after I have miscarried.  She said they will do another scan on Monday to double check again.  If still no heartbeat we will have to decide what to do next.  So dreading Monday cos that will be the day I finally have to accept that our little Stan has gone.

Take Care

Ginger Baby


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Hugs, GB.  Lots of gentle ones.  I'm glad you've contacted them, and have another scan booked - that's very sensible.    Just take it step by step (or meal by meal, which is a personal favourite of mine....  ;-) ) until Monday.


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Gingerbabe. I was exactly the same. Be prepared to feel just as raw. Big hugs to you.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Gingerbabe big          sweetheart, im so sad for you


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

MErde! i have missed so much!

Mash - you got a natural BFP while I was wondering around with my head up my **** ! Congratulations gorgeous girl!! 

Elinor - congrats on your BFP too honey!

Malini/Shorts/Almond - belated  to all of you! Mal, where ARE you woman?!

Also Almond      hon really hope it's good news chick!

Shorts - sounds like you're all set for the op honey, can't believe you've got the move to cope with at the same time tho! It never bloody rains does it Good luck with it all chick and DEF get good movers to help you and don't be doing any heavy lifting yourself ok? You pwomise  

GB - OMG honey I am so sorry both for your horrendous loss and then the equally horrendous MIL reaction       Oh you've just posted, yes hon unfortunately the HPT test WILL show a positive even after a m/c cos the hormone levels don't immediately return to normal... Another scan is a good idea tho, I know I'd be asking them to check and recheck, just in case    Lots of        for you and DH honey

Sausage - you most certainly DO rock missus!  It IS a bit of a jolt to find onself making inquiries about adoption when all this time we've been battling to get pregnant, but somewhere in there, deep down there's also a feeling of relief that there's no more jabbing, poking or drugging.... So I think it's fabulous that you took that particular bull by the horns and contacted Social Services sweetie!

Ocelot! You minx you!  Welcome back gorgeous girl and it's so fantastic to hear that things are going well with B as well! 

Hey LM - wassup hon! Sorry I never did get back to you about that hard-drive did I?! I haven't been this bruk since I was a student but we'll hopefully get our sh1t together soon 

Hey Tracey - sounds like you've def got your sh1t together for this move! Happy E-baying!
Swins hon     So glad your pops is back home and you'll be able to get some help looking after him

Zahida - PMSL at the mini-magnum merits discussion    Enjoy your holibobs hon and tell DH he can go sea-kayaking on his own!  

Hey Donks - looks like dhea.com is back up and running but they're going to increase the prices soon or summink so get in there quick before the prices go up!

Sorry no more persos, DH is working from home and irritating me more by the second so I need to shoot through my boards and LEAVE the flat before I STRANGLE him!!! Love to all!

xxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

just a quickie as off out to visit my friend ..

shorts.... STEP AWAY FROM THE CUPBOARD !!!! LOL sounds dangerous xxx glad you had a nice birthday honey did you see your special birthday thread xxx (and get on the phone to make fostering enq your to special to be cleaning !) xx

Almond ... any news honey xx

LM... lovely to see you xx

GB ... no words just      

Annaof C....wooooo hoooo go girl...i cried after my 1st call too..and just look at me now ! xxx

tracey, nix, beach, oc, and everyone else


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

AOC  well done!!! Join the gang!!!  It's a big step, it's scary and even though you are not 100% sure at the moment you know you are moving in the right direction.   

I don't know if this makes any sense but I am now 100% sure about adoption although I am not 100% sure i still don't want my own bio child.  But I am doing my best to accept this can't happen and I have to stop torturing myself trying to do it.  I'm sure as I get further along the process this acceptance will come. 

I meant to say yesterday...did you see the evening news about the lady who died and her adult disabled daughter starved to death?  That was in my parents village and the house is on the same road as our allotment.  DH saw the police taping it up on saturday.  It's very sad isn't it?   


I am baking - does anyone have this months good food magazine?  I'm doing the courgette and lemon cake as we have many courgettes from the allotment.

Just waiting for my friend to go out for a late lunch.

Lots of lovexxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Almond - was checking in for your news, hope you are OK   

 to all my lovely team PR.


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

AofC - glad my words could help!  I have also heard people say that they want a genetic child so that it can look like them.  Trust me - no guarantees there.  Gipsy looking Jenny somehow has this blond, blue eyed boy!   

Almond -


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening ladies   


Didnt get very far with cupboard cleaning       Have done 2 mahhhooosive loads of washing tho    And done the accounts, oh and done the last hour at the cafe.    Now going for a nice relaxing bath and perhaps to see if i can find a four leaf clover


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Good evening Team PR...

Shorts, so glad that you had a lovely birthday x

What's happening with the weather....this morning was like the middle of winter!!


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Evening ladies    Thank you so much for thinking of me today

Just a quick one - its good news! HCG 92 on Monday and 244 today. Obviously really early days, and terrified, but am so grateful and delighted to have got this far    For anyone who is reading and doesn't know me, my AMH was 3.5 pmol 2 1/2 years ago and I haven't been brave enough to restest since, and on this past cycle I only got 2 eggs. You can see from my sig how many issues I have ...

I have found it hard sharing this news, because those who've recently suffered a loss, or the agony of a BFN, or those who are just right in the middle of this IF nightmare not knowing where to turn next and feeling like life is a dark dark place, are very much in my thoughts. I know how hard it can be to hear this news, even though you're happy for the other person. I pray all of my friends on here achieve their dreams soon, and that this one works out for us too

Lots of love
xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello everyone   


Thank you for your lovely welcome back! 


Thank you also for all your kind words about me and B too, means alot    mind you please dont feel let down when I am on here next week saying how awful he is, he is a man not an angel after all    ! 


I am out of practise with this posting lark so forgive me, my persos will be rather thin on the ground!! 


Elinor - big congrats - thrilled to bits for you!!! Glad you like my avatar - so cute!!! 


Almond - please tell me no news is good news sweetheart        - YAY BLOODY HELL - CONGRATUALTIONS!!!!!!!! GREAT NUMBERS!!!! SO HAPPY FOR YOU XXXXXXX


Tracey - what you up to? Are you selling your house? SO want to meet but days off for River cafe lunch are pretty sparce for a few months and I so wanted to do it with you when the weather was good   , lets discuss and try and work out a day   


LJ - thanks for great words of wisdom, hope all great with Monty xx


Nix - I see you have a pup, how is that going? Whats your current plan darlin?   


Shorts - big love as always    so looking forward to seeing you sweets xx


Lil Me - Love you love you love you - can't wait to see you - wish it was sooner xx    


Beachy - me darling girl - Whosssup?!! Big hugs xx


Donks - so weird you should mention a courgette cake, a german friend emailed me a recipe for one yest!!! Yum    enjoy!! 


GB - You poor thing, you are at the worst possible part of this nightmare, riding it out but in the eye of the storm    you will get over this and feel better - promise.


Swinster - Where are we at? Can I have an update please, actually can you all update me!! I want to know whats going down! Lotsa love xx Will you be going to Brum in Nov?? 


Pops - what can I say - you are having such a ball - so happy my love xx


I have to go now as dinner on the table but I wanted to say something before I forget. Its important. I just wanted to say that if someone had said to me 2 years ago that today I would be looking into DE and rather looking forward to it, I would have argued with them to the death! There was NO way I would EVER pull myself out of the depths of despair and focus on the positive options available. NEVER EVER I was NEVER going to accept it, I would die childless rather than accept it. I wanted to say it because although we are not there yet and I know only too well the potential disappointments along the way, I do feel positive about it and I dont feel like a 'freak' anymore and I am finally accepting it. I feel brave and strong and pretty damned proud of myself!! Hope that came across right!! I just wanted people to read this that are where I was 2 years ago.


Gotta go - dinner getting cold which as we know is not good


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Woohoo Almond, what fantastic news, congratulations x


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Almond sweetheart - congratulations - we are over the moon for you


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

hello A, glad it's my weekend...

Evening RC x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

woooohooooo almond this calls for the            to make an appearance.     


Ally    i still remember ur txt when i was over in brno it made me    happy tears.      


I have just eaten THE most delicious strawberry cheesecake from sainsburys. God knows how many points it was but as i ate it whilst typing im almost certain in nil points so it doesnt actually count    


Hiya beachy arsey lj nix donks annaofc and everyone else


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Evening Shorts  x


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Almond: made me very very happy to read your news! How fantastic!  x


----------



## calypso-sky (Mar 15, 2010)

hello gals ,,
well done almond i agree with shortie bananas had to come out whoopies          good one yah chick..

Hi shortie did you eat the whole cheesecake      what type one shall bringeth some towards you in the fall      

sorry i have been away reading though     
thinking of you all
driver I love that bear in your post     

Hi tracey, beachy, purps, popsi, nix donks LM, RC , HI ocelot and AofC

Sobroody  and malini how are you my lovelies


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Almond....what wonderful news honey.. i am so so so pleased for you xx

OC...what a lovely post honey brought     to my eyes xx

shorts.. i am so NOT talkin to you lady!!! xxxxx

beachy, heaps, rc, Caplyso xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Almond - so happy and delighted for you. In tears here!  

OC - lovely post xxx

love to everyone else


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Woohoo ALMOND!!!! Congrats sweetie.

Evening ladies, Love to all xxx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Almond - I'll say it here too... I'm so THRILLED at your news! I'm so happy for you honey, yes there's a journey still to travel but you're over the hardest hurdle. That old chap Dr Sher really does know his onions, eh? Sending you ooodles and oooodles of sticky stuff and   I'm a complete copy cat and follow in your footsteps. Hope you're DH is a little more accomplished with the Progesterone in oil jabs than mine is! 


I'm sorry I've been quiet of late girls, Im lurking but can't quite muster posting - feeling a little out of sorts and 2ww is driving me even more insane. Almond's news has cheered me immensely though, I think I'm going to have something with chocolate to celebrate   


Love to all


xxxx


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

Almond- brilliant news!  You must be on cloud nine!

L xx


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Almond wonderful, wonderful news                          
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Almond - congratulations what fantastic numbers!     

Swinny - so glad your dad is doing better   

Gingerbaby         

LV - this bodes well for you                

Anna - sounds very exciting!   

Donks - how was the cake? We have lots of courgettes too now. 

Spuds -     for your scan! 

Elinor - sure you will feel reasured after your first scan too   

Shortie - good luck for the op   

A  - great to see you back. 

 to everyone I haven't mentioned. 

Struggling a bit at the moment. Stated taking dhea a few days ago (just 50mg), but starting to have s/e similar to those when I was on clomid which were pretty horrific, so I need to stop. Feel very down, not sure if its the dhea or the recent loss which I have yet to deal with.....feel like a pressure cooker about to go off! 
Booked in for pooled donor lit in athens in September and October. Can't ttc during this time as steroids interact with the treatment and I really need it to work.....sigh. Work is very full on, feel so very tired mentally and physically. Don't know if I would be able to cope with yet another loss. I remember reading about women who had a reidiculous amount of miscarriages thinking 'why don't they stop'? I am now one of those women, one more and I'm in double figures   
Sorry for the moan, will come back when I feel more positive 

Anna x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Anna   big hugs, wish I could make everything right x

Spuds..when is your scan? x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Anna       be kind to yourself xxx


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Anna: Look, it's bloody awful and you have every right to feel down. Feel down, grumpy, blue, angry, furious, frustrated, fed up, grief, upset, tearful. It's not fair, it's not. You have been through so so much. Please try and take time out for yourself. I know it's hard when it can feel like you're taking loads of time off work for tx. You need time to grieve....  


Dont try and sort out what happens yet (unless it's things that feel ok)....when the time comes, you will feel more up to whatever you need to do whatever that may be. At the moment your main objective is to kick back and take care sweetie, thats all (thats enough to be getting on with)


----------



## T0PCAT (Apr 19, 2009)

Almond - so so happy to hear your news.  sending you lots of hugs and      

ASB - sweetie with all you have been thru recently, I am suprised you are keeping together so well.  As heaps has said why don't you and DH take sometime out and treat yourselves.  

LV      you get the BFP too.  

Louise - have you started cycling yet?

Ocelot - DE isn't for everyone but once you decide to go down that route then your positivity knows no bounds. 

Elinor -     

Shortie hope it all goes well with the op. 

   Calypso, popsi, LJ, spuds, beach, donks, heaps, nix, AOC, RC and all my PR girlies.


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Ally, I'm so glad to see you here happy and proud - and so you should be!  I'm so glad you've found a way through the dark places.  

Almond, Almond, Almond.  What can I say?!  I'm so chuffed for you!  Sat here with my mouth open at those brilliant numbers, then punched the air for you!  Congratulations!  I know it's early days, but right here, right now, you have done it, sweetheart.  Fantastic!!!

LV, hang on in there.  

You don't have to wait till you feel more positive to come back, AnnaSB.  Many hugs for you - you have a heck of a lot on your plate, love, and way, way more loss than any woman should have to deal with.  I'm so sorry.  And what Mags said - wise woman.


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

OMG - Almond you little beauty!   sooooo pleased for you - Dr Sher really does seem to have the magic touch! wishing you a very happy and healthy  pregnancy    will you book an early scan?

Ally - so happy to read what you wrote, that you are in a good place and on the right positive track 

Anna - so sorry hon, no words, just huge   

LV - hang in there hon - am  for you 

Lots of love to all xxxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Just a quick one as I am unbelievably tired this eve.

Almond. Absolutely fantastic news. Iknow it is early days but the first major hurdle is over you are pregnant. Fab.

Annasb. My heart goes out to you. It might not be the dhea
giving you symptoms. Maybe try it again in a few weeks.


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Almond fantastic news! they look like good numbers, so have you known since Monday but been waiting for the second beta? You were in LV also right? or was in the NY one? whichever it sounds like they know what they are doing over there, really great stuff!  xxx


AnnaSB


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Almond - Whoop whoop          fantastic news, I know you will be nervous and excited all at the same time.

LV -      (sorry I am a bit lost, when is OTD?)

Ocelot - lovely to see you back and sounding so positive   

Anna - You are an amazingly strong lady (I would have crumbled long ago with everything you have been through   ), you need to give yourself time to recover. I think the advise to plan some nice things with Dh is great and is what i am concentrating on at the moment


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Almond - wow, I am absolutely delighted for you hun, you deserve nice things to happen to you. WELL DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!                   

And LV- I am     for you love   

Anna      

Bit p'ssed off today as I've only had half my GP blood results back- even though they took 9 vials of blood a couple of weeks ago- they obviously only tested for the more "routine" stuff soooooo, he's had to refer me to a Consultant haematologist - but that appt could be 6 weeks away so starting D/reg in September and travel in october could well be pushed back  now               .

No more news from me

Sorry I'm so crap these days- I can't put into words how I'm feeling- shi t, crap, fcuked off, very sad off but then sometimes ok    so not much use to man nor beast at the moment

Hope to be back soon, 

LM


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Morning lovelies   


I've been away staying with my family on the South coast for the last 10 days and got back last night.


Almond, yippee!!! Absolutely fabulous news!       We're over the moon for you.


Hi A, great to see you back here and in a better place than before, you've had such a tough time of things   


AnnaSB, I am devastated for your news, I was so hopeful this was your turn. You are the most incredibly strong and courageous person I have ever seen. Take your time to regain your strength and let us help you through the dark days   


Ginger, I was so sad to read your news too, it's so unfair, there is no justification for all this pain and suffering you are going through right now    


AnnaSausage, glad to see you are moving forwards with a plan, you will make the most gorgeous Mummy   


Big congrats to Donkey   


Sticky vibes to LV        


LM   , NHS is so bad  


Elinor, hope you are feeling ok   


Purps, gosh, not long to go   


Beachie, how's your Dad doing?   


Driver, you ok lovely?


Shortie, great news on the house, new baby soon then     


Lobe tot everyone else   


We're off to the docs this morning, Toby has his first jabs this morning    


LW xxxx


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Almond WAHOOOOOOOOOOoOoO xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

BFP xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

am at airport picking up next round of guests arghhhhh XXXXXXXX


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

SPuds, don't go overdoing it...

Zuri, how are you?

LW, did you have a nice few days away? Hope jabs go well...dad is a lot better thanks, bloods look a lot more normal..

LM     wish you lived nearer, could have met for coffee   

Morning Driver, is your busy work period over for this month?


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Morning campers

Did anyone see the Metro this morning about this research on plastics/ sperm count?

http://www.metro.co.uk/news/837147-rise-in-male-infertility-linked-to-plastic-food-and-drink-cartons

Gawd, chuck out the tupperware

xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks LV, will have a look now...


----------



## Ginger Baby (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi All

Just a quick one from me cos still feeling pretty crappy and sick of being a me me me person with my feel sorry for myself posts.

Just wanted to say a big Congrats to Almond.

Also Sobroody I know how you are feeling.  Life is jsut so unfair.

Hi to everyone else.

Take Care

Ginger Baby


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Just posted and it's disappeared, wtf?   

First thanks ladies for all your lovely messages, I'm really touched   Zuri - I was at SIRM NY rather than LV, but protocols are similar. If anyone wants any info please feel free to PM me

Ally - loved your post, and agree 100%. I've always thought of you as brave and strong, and so excited for your future

Anna SB / LM / GB - massive    This is so f unfair and hard. I wish there was something I could do. Thinking of all of you. 

GB - your reaction is totally normal, please don't be sick of yourself, you're suffering a devastating loss   

xxx


----------



## Ginger Baby (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks Almond. Good luck with eveything.      that your little bud stays and grows and grows.

Ginger Baby


----------



## calypso-sky (Mar 15, 2010)

GB do you still get to try your short protocol still or is it now cancelled?


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello ladies.
Just popping in to say hi and give huge hugs to lm annasob ginger and anyone else who needs one xxxxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Anna O C - Thanks honey, when my dad gets worse I will have to enlist some outside help. Hopefully that's a while away yet though

Ocelot cub - Goodness where do I start Well since my mc I have had the full range of immulogy tests with dr gorgy and as I had feared I had 3 problems, Ridiculous NK Cell activity, Low LAD and I also found out that I'd had Chlamydia (which has probably been the cause of IF and immunes). So been battling along trying to sort each of the problems. Sorted the evil C with a kick ass month long course of antiB's and I've been to Athens twice and am going again in 3 weeks for LIT treatment and then I'll have to have 2 lots of IVIG prior to my Tandem IVF cycle in October. It never rains hey honey!! Feeling positive though and although at times it's been super overwhelming, I am starting to see a light at the end of the tunnel. 
Your post rang so many bells with me my lovely and I know it's been a long and difficult journey for you but hopefully next year we will both have achieved our dreams. It's funny how things change and decisions that you thought you couldn't face then become adoptable and even as you say exciting! I'm not sure whether my geriatric ovaries have got one last push in them, but I am going to give them a spin out and see what happens, but if to no avail I will be happily converting to DE, so lets see what happens hey!!

Almond -  Yey!! Well done sweetie  xxxxx

Anna - I know exactly how you're feeling. You haven't had time to grieve yet. Be kind to yourself and if you can get away even if it's just for a weekend I think that would be good. Sending you loads and loads of squishy  xx

Beachy - How's Pops??

Mag108 - see you in a bit  

Heaps, Driver & Tracey - It's booked girlies. I've booked for 6.30 on the 12th and this is the address of the restaurant:-
Pizza Express
95 Lapwing Lane
West Didsbury
Lancashire M20 6UR

Sorry for lack of perso's but I am at work. Catch up properly later 

S xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hello Swins, he's a  lot better thank you...what about yours? xx


----------



## Ginger Baby (Mar 23, 2010)

Calypso  Isaac said we would try IVF again.  But not sure when will maybe ask about it on Monday if I am up to asking.  Like he did say we could try antagonist protocol. Also Calypso if yo don't mind me asking how are you getting on with the counselling

Hi to everyone else

Ginger baby


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi all


Just a quickie from me.  Just got back from baseline scan and OK to start sniffing tonight and jabbing tomorrow.  BUT although she only had a quick look at my follies, it was an event lower count than previous cycles.  Feel fed up and wondering whether this means I will not respond this time.  How much is AFC at a baseline linked to the number of follies that actually grow when stimming starts?


Back later for personals


L xx


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Louise -      for your cycle, I think baseline gives an idea of response but won't be the actual number   , really hoping this is your time.

GB - huge    to you, please take time to recover from your loss or the grief may come back and bite you later on.   

Beachie - Pleased your dad is doing better, in my manic period at work (quiet week was last week   )

Swinnie - thanks for sorting that out, looking forward to it already.

Heaps - Offer of lift both ways still stands   

Tracey - Look forward to meeting you next Thursday   

Almond - a couple more of these for you       , really hoping you have a smooth relaxed next 8 months   

Purple - Are you OK, hope you aren't working too hard.    Are you getting excited? nervous?

Jersey - How are you doing, any symptoms yet? Have you got a scan date (sorry if I have missed you posting this already.) Will you still be going on your holidays? (I am a bit thick when it comes to these things are you Ok to fly?)

Zuri - How is your bump progressing?

Leola - Are you still reading? Hope you are OK   

LV - When is your OTD? I am assuming you also have to do the 2 day apart HCG torture     

Shortie - Yesterday didn't sound like much of a day off to me   

LM -    to your Dr's messing up. Looks like our FET will be delayed as AF has gone totally AWOL   

LW - I'm just about Ok thanks for asking, sorry not replied to your text.    for Toby.

And...and....no sorry my brain is dead, too many 12 hour days this week, is it the weekend yet?


----------



## snowangel (Sep 16, 2009)

Im 40 , had 3 m/c. 2 clomid 50mg pregnancies lost both. clomid now not working . Just found out amh is 0.6.Last 2 cycles of 100mg clomid i had no response. Should I take the next dose of clomid 150mg my dr has given it to me but didnt really know whether it would be worth if for me as my amh is so low i probablly wouldnt respond.My gyny has now said the same. just no sence to be had!! I read on ivf board that you can take stimulants for longer than the 5 days. My doctor has never mentioned this, but this is not surprising, as i have had bad info from her all along. ( she tested my fsh day 14!!! and then told me I was menapausal). Do I take the 150mg dose or is it really pointless with high fsh and low amh and for how long could i take it, does an extra couple of days help with clomid for poor responders. I have looked everywhere for info. As you can see im in great need for info , please any info would help me im desperate now.


----------



## T0PCAT (Apr 19, 2009)

LM -    I feel just like you at the moment.  I am so frustated with everything at the mo I just want it all to go away.  Hopefully the rest of your immunes results will be back soon - were the other ones ok?

GB - I wish I could wave a magic wand and make everything ok for you.  pls keep posting we are all here for you thru thick and thin.  

Louise - no idea about Antral counts, try to stay positive hun

Hi to everyone else, sorry no personals


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi Ladies, I am still here and doing well, reading regular but just not got alot to contribute at the moment, Wish I could take away the pain some of you ladies are feeling right now. Know I'm thinking of you all xxxx


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Swinny - I've just read your post to OC and I know we have had similar journeys and I worry that I have given up too soon.   I have ALL your 3 major issues, plus the highest cd19+5+ that Dr G has seen at 50% so I clearly don't produce ANY progesterone, PLUS severe endo PLUS adenomyosis (which is endo actually growing in the muscle of your uterus) PLUS these dermoid cysts.  I want to be where you are with light at the end of the tunnel (I'm so, so glad you can see that light it has been very dark for you at times   ).  I am excited about the adoption but I resent my body so much, it's useless!   

Sorry for whinging but my body is [email protected]    


Snowangel sorry I don't know much about clomid but hopefully someone else will come along soon who does   

LM nice to see you, sorry yu are having hassles from your dr  

Almond, Spuds and Elinor I hope you are looking after yourselves   

Lots of love
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

...and you purps   
xxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Big hugs Donks sweetie.

Love and hugs xxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

LM – Only 8 more sleeps and then party time!!


Donkey – Yep, I felt and sometimes still feel like that now. I have to say that I feel like I am in a much better place for having the information and finally knowing why it;s never worked. I only wish that I'd have known about the immunes issue years ago. I still get really angry with all the gynaecology specialists (and there have been a few) who completely missed things. Like my endo and tubal damage, joining the dots would have led to somebody picking up that the infection could have been the cause for all of that. I think unfortunately I was treated symptomatically and the specialists were simply fire fighting rather than getting to the bottom of what had caused the problem in the first place....10 years down the line from having my tubal damage and endo diagnosed and look at the state I find myself in! I have to say though now that I have all of the results and I have got a plan I feel 100% better. Might be blind optimism but I have a good feeling about this year. I have to let all of that negativity go as I can't change any of it. I am doing my utmost now to forge forward and try and fix my dysfunctional body.
I too have endo and suspected adonomyosis and had a really bad 50:1 NK result at 38. 
I decided after the miscarriage that there was definitely something up with my body (we'd produced good quality embies and managed spontaneous pregnancy) so we decided we'd leave no stone unturned with all the tests and then once we had the full picture (and what a bl**dy picture it was) we'd try and deal with the problems. As you'll know from my earlier posts the strain that it put on our relationship was horrendous, but we're both back on the same page now. I only wish Paul would consider adoption as I would love to go down that route, but unfortunately he is steadfast in his refusal with that, so really this is my last gasp and I'll have to admit defeat if all of this doesn't work. I think we all know in our hearts when we've come to the end of the road. 
With regards the adoption I think you'll make an amazing mum to that little girl, she'll be very lucky to have you. I think you're being really hard on yourself by saying that you've given up too soon, you haven't given up, you moved onto a different way of realising your dream. Sending you a huge   sweetie xx

GB -     How are you doing? I am thinking about you xxx

Snowangel - Sorry hun don't know about Clomid so can't help

Hey to the rest of the gang

xxxxx


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Just a quickie to say am thinking of you all loads xxxx can't get to computer much re mates staying till wednesday but will do best to catch up on all and do some proper personals when they have gone xxxxxx

scan at 4.45 today and bricking it but will let you know how it goes -will tell mates tonight so they understand why I want to eat spinach and have to be in bed by 9 

had good news about my nutritionalist at zitas - she has just adopted and is over the moon - so pleaded for her 

Sending you all a million hugs - especially our lovely Ginger baby - hang in there love you are going to come out the other side xxxxxx


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Swinny said:


> I only wish Paul would consider adoption as I would love to go down that route, but unfortunately he is steadfast in his refusal with that, so really this is my last gasp and I'll have to admit defeat if all of this doesn't work. I think we all know in our hearts when we've come to the end of the road.


think your DH and minemust be related  , I daren't even broach the subject again as he just won't even discuss it 

Jersey - will be thinking of you this afternoon, glad you have visitors to keep you occupied   

LM - are you going to call in for a coffee on your way back from Swinny's or are you going down the M6?

Snowangel - sorry I know nothing about clomid, I am assuming you aren't doing IVF but IUI or OI as those are what i have heard people using clomid for? If clomid does not work you could move onto other stim drugs, is that an option for you?


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Snowangel.  I don't know much about clomid.  I am doing what my dr calles superovulation where I take tamoxifen (I think for the same effect as clomid) on days 2 - 5 of my cycle, then have a scan to see if I am ovulating (I think the scan is a waste of £210 every month and I am now just going to use my fertility monitor) then have timed sex.  As I was only producing one folicle each month he added gonal f on days 2, 4, 6 and 8 which upped it last month to two follicies.  My AMH is 0.5 and haven't bothered to get fsh measured for a few years.  I am nearly 45.  I haven't had any luck with these last 6 cycles I have done but I think that is probably down to my age, so few eggs are likely to be 'normal'.

I haven't got much time today but I have read all your posts and I really feel for those of you who are in a difficult place.
Donkey, I agree with what swinny said.  

Better go as I only have about an hour spare to work this morning and I have spent 15 on here!!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

just calling in to give big       all round in team PR x

hope the weekend brings you all some sunshine and some kindness and love and peace, its been a sad week lets hope we see a little brightness soon xx

jersey...good luck honey cant wait to hear, and take it easy xxx

as for me... all ok this end, off shopping later, begining to dread going back to work even tho not til end of December


----------



## Ginger Baby (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi All

Just to say thanks again for all your support.

Been to the doctors today and got a sick note for work.  Cried at the word miscarriage written on the note.  DH is off now.

So just got to get through the weekend and Monday.  Terrified.  Hope its not too painful.

Sorry for crap personnel's not really up to it today.

Take Care

Ginger Baby


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi ladies, thinking of you all, and huge    to everyone 

GB   

Just to say I need to take a bit of a break from the internet as getting too obsessive    but will be thinking of you all and will keep you posted
xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Cripes Almond, did I even say CONGRATULAYYYYSHUNS!!!!                         bloody well done you!  Oh and yus pls could you pm me details of your protocol?!


xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hola mis amigas, just had to make sure I said that to Almond before I forget again, it seems i keep going to start posts on this board and then forgetting to actually POST them 

GB honey No words just LOADS of         

Hey Tracey - I "liked" Lend with care so much I actually lent some money to someone while I was at it! Such a fabulous idea!!

Pops - work, schmerk! Who cares whatever else happens you know you're in for a happy Christmas this year with everything being signed sealed and delivered for your little princess! How is she today?!



DRIVER225 said:


> Swinny said:
> 
> 
> > I only wish Paul would consider adoption as I would love to go down that route, but unfortunately he is steadfast in his refusal with that, so really this is my last gasp and I'll have to admit defeat if all of this doesn't work. I think we all know in our hearts when we've come to the end of the road.
> ...


 Clearly my Dh was one of triplets then  I actually have all the paperwork and have had for about 18months now but I know the idea of social workers poking their noses in totally horrifies him!

Spudulika!     for the scan honey!!!

Swins - feel your pain chickie re time wasted but only have myself to blame really as my cons here was sure the problem was my eggs about 2 years ago. I just didn't want to hear it   

Aww Donks - don't say that! Your bod is fab it's just a few bits aren't doing what they're supposed to!

Hello Snowangel  Sorry not a clue about clomid cycles but sounds to me like you no longer trust your doc so the best thing to do would be (in my opinion) find a new doc!!!! Where do you live hon If you're in London then I'd suggest the ARGC or Lister for a start but if neither of these are convenient maybe we could suggest somewhere else

Sorry no more persos, gotta scoot thru the boards!!!
xxx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Gingerbaby -       might be an idea to get some very strong painkillers from your gp just in case. We have a stash of opiate based pain meds left over from when dh slipped a disc and found these tackled the pain really well and made me feel very chilled (in a good way), nothing else worked. 

Snow angels you can only take clomid for the 1st few days of your cycle and no more than 6 months as any more than that has been linked to a higher risk of developing cancer. However you may want to ask about introducing injectable stimms such as menapur or gonal f...but these are expensive! 

Spuds - will be thinking of you         

Donkey and Swinny - what is it about men and adoption? Up until this year my dh would clam up and refuse to discuss it, just said 'no' and looked really mardy. Did not even explain why. But after our last failed cycle he said we could go for adoption as long as we had an infant, and if we couldn't get an infant here we'd go down the international adoption route. This is back up plan no2, back up plan no1 is de. I have no idea what changed his mind, but after 3 years he did and I did not nag him about it or anything. So you never know! 

LV - the dhea turned my skin into an oil slick, never experienced anything like it. Super spotty soon. Stopped it and the improvement has been almost instant.

Thanks for all your kind words. Our mini break won't be until October now, as we realised we needed our puppy to be a bit older before leaving her. The good news is I have found a doggy retreat which will take then both in October. They will spend the day in fields/woods with the owner who works outdoors and will live with the family in their house (even allowed on sofas), so a much better solution than kennels. Going to visit the place next week. 
Off to get my hair done, desperately needs a cut and colour, hoping that will cheer me up 

Anna x


----------



## T0PCAT (Apr 19, 2009)

ASB - my husband won't consider adoption full stop  . On a brighter note I have managed to get immunes paid for by healthcare scheme. i will be seeing Dr Gorgy/ Dr Eskander on the 23rd August. ASB thank you so much for your advice

Also heard from Hammersmith - they are offering us a FET otcober/november time, so need to get immunes done pronto and squeeze in a hidden C test.

at work so no personals - but off on holiday tonight. will be checking in whilst away.    to everyone


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Thank you swinny. I think I was just feeling a bit fed up. You're absolutely right though it's the feeling of being 'cheated' by doctors with years of mis-diagnosis.  I've been struggling since I was 15 with my periods and always been dismissed. Perhaps if we had all been listened to earlier things would be different. Who knows? 

I'm so glad you are feeling strong and optimistic and I hope and pray that this is your year, you really deserve it.   

As for the adoption thing, Driver, ASB and swinny, Zahida, nix, it was always in the background and dh wasn't interested at first and he slowly began to realise that this could be his only option. We girls think ahead a lot more, they don't and they need to get to the same point as us in their own time. Soooooo frustrating. I am lucky that dh is very enthusiastic and keen now. I hope your dhs come round if that is the path you want to take. Although Nix the social workers drive dh mad. 

Ginger please take care 

Spuds good luck for your scan, how exciting!! 

ASB your doggy holiday sounds fab, they will love it. A haircut and colour always makes you fell better. 

Tracey get back to work 

Zahida have a great holiday, Iceland is somewhere I want to go 

Lots of love, donkey xxxxxxxxx


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Bella - Congratulations, these natural BFP's keep rolling in at the moment.

Just wanted to pop on and say Happy Weekend to everyone, hope you all have some nice plans.    

It's very quiet on here today where is everyone, have any of you seen my AF   , if so can you bring her back cos she's really F*ng up my FET, does this mean I am starting to go though the dreaded menopause, she went missing just before my last TX and I had to take tablets to get the beatch to arrive so i could start my cycle, am I going to have to do that again for my FET......


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Driver xxxx - get your best White pants and sheets on the bed xx that will being on the beech for sure XXXXXXXX

in hospital now - they tried to cancel my scan till tomorrow !!!! They haven't dealt with London bird before  so here I am with a book and waiting till the only bloody dr that can do my scan on the island gets out of emergency theatre ! 

Feel bad but could not wait another day !!

Xxxx


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Driver your AF is obviously with mine   ....  shopping perhaps??  After my last tx it was 8 weeks and I am now nearly 7 weeks   


Spuds you stand your ground girl   

xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Are you still waiting spuds?

Driver, I hope AF shows her ugly face soon.  I am looking forward to seeing you next week.

Nix, thanks so much for lending on lendwithcare, especially since I know how precious money is when you are saving up for tx.

I am out tonight having dinner with my friend who introduced me to FF.  

Shortie, how is the cupboard clearing going.  Mine is going OK, mainly because it is enabling me to put off doing the shop accounts, we are a few days late with the VAT return. Its not that it is all that difficult, I just keep putting it off by finding other things to do.


Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Hiya tracey xxxx still waiting i'm afraid - fealing sicky ;( - another hurdle hey xxxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Spuds hope they get u in soon sweetie             


Had a couple of days awol myself    Been thinking a bit tbh about operation, any more tx etc etc etc. Scottie was almost certain he didnt want anymore after the ice babies.  Made me think hmmmmm this is a big operation to go through for just 2 ice babies. There is an information evening at black country museum in september about adoption/fostering that i wouldnt mind going to and told scott about it. He said yeh we can go blah blah blah no more treatment anyway. So i sort of went into a sulk and said fine no probs, then dropped the bombshell i dont its worth having the operation just for 2 frosties. He agreed somewhat but then said well why dont u have the frosties put back and then if they dont work have the op and we'll have another treatment       Now hang on a sec i thought this is really confusing me cos half an hour ago u were insistent on no more treatment.      Turns out that even tho he has never mentioned a word of this before he is absolutely terrified of me going into hospital for an operation that he thinks is not a matter of life or death.    Im still confused about it all to be honest, but operation is back on (not that it was ever really off) Sorry if im confusing everyone, feel very confused myself.  Im ot saying that if the frosties dont work i want more treatment, i just want the option and the agreement with scottie that we may have more tx if that makes sense   


Anyways i'll stop rambling now     Have a good weekend everyone, we are off to alton towers tomoz and i intend to make the most of all the       rides while my little fat tummy will let me


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Jersey, hope they have scanned you by now!   

Driver hunny maybe the antib's have delayed your AF, either that or hope she stays away for a long long time   

Donk's not surprised your AF has gone awol with all the changes etc you've been through in last few months xxxx

Shorts sweetie, that's a lot to consider and go through and my heart is with you and Scottie, hope you have a wonderful time tomorrow at alton towers!

Hello to all you other wonderful ladies, thinking of you all xxx


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

ok - thank god xxxxxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Brilliant Jersey, hope you enjoyed the preview! now go tell your friends and enjoy the moment xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Spuds brillllllllliant news sweetheart      


Purps thanx sweetie, as long as i dont sound        which i know i am but dont want everyone knowing just how much


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Spuds - great news! Have a fab time with your friends   

Driver, Donks - hope AF arrives soon...unless there's a good reason for her abscence iykwim

Almond/LV - would you mind posting details of the sher protocol on the pr research thread? 

Evening all. My mullett looks shiney and neat but I still feel useless. Ho hun, time for another glass of wine me thinks!


----------



## snowangel (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you all for your replies, it seems im looking in wrong area for clomid xxx 

I feel for you all, and lots of luck xxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Spuds - great news re scan  hope it's all plain sailing from now on hon    

Ginger Baby - thinking of you   

Snowangel - good luck with the clomid, hope it does the trick and that you won't need IVF   

I am about to post the updated list (have to admit although I have loved doing it, I have found it hard to keep up recently as just haven't been able to spend so much time online now that V is on the move    if anybody fancies taking it off my hands for a while please wave... it doesn't take long at all to update, it's just that you need to be reading everybody's news each day to keep on top of it!) please let me know if any errors in there 

Thanks all and have a lovely weekend


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

* TEAM PR *   * PR Ladies awaiting next treatment: * * CathB * contemplating 4th IVF maybe on Short Protocol following new funding, or possibly donor eggs? potential polyp to sort first * Driver 225 * FET - waiting to hear when can go again - (following 3rd ICSI, this time a tandem OE/DE cycle at Jinemed/Dogus, Cyprus - April 2010 -OE 1 egg/DE 12 eggs 1 & 10 fertilised - - 1 OE blast transferred (8 DE blast frozen) - tested negative  ) * IzziLu * 3rd ICSI - due to start June/July 2010 - Jinemed (following 2nd IVF - November 2009 - one egg, not mature  ) * Mag108 * 2nd IVF cycle due to start soon - flying to Athens for LIT first ??/01/10 - (had natural surprise BFP - August 2009 - just before due to start 2nd IVF cycle - Lister - but levels failed to rise/miscarriage  ) * SJC * currently on pill before round 5 following negative 4th cycle - SP - Lister - February 2008 * Swinny * 4th ICSI, this time a tandem OE/DE cycle at Jinemed/Dogus, Cyprus - May 2010 (following natural surprise BFP 14/08/09 - mmc 27/08/09  ) Immunes tests showed v. high NK Cells and v. low LAD results so will need IVIG and LIT, starting in March 2010 * PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment: * * Louises104 * 3rd IVF - Lister - baseline scan 05/08/10 - currently stimming (following 2nd IUI - April 2010 - tested negative 09/05/10/2nd IVF - February 2010 - poor response/converted to IUI - tested negative 18/02/10  ) * Nicki70 * 4th ICSI - Lister - SP - currently stimming - EC ??/??/10 (following 3rd ICSI - LP - February/March '10 - tested negative 10/03/10  ) * Team PR members currently on 2 week wait: * * Ladyverte * 5th IVF/ICSI - SIRM Las Vegas - July 2010 - EC 25/07/10 - 2 eggs/2 fertilised /2 embies transferred - testing ??/07/10 (following 4th IVF/ICSI - Jinemed, Turkey - "Cetrotide before menses" protocol - June 2009 - 2 eggs/1 fertilised - tested negative 18/07/09  ) * Team PR members who have experienced a recent miscarriage or loss: * * AnnaofCumberland * 3rd IVF - Gateshead - October 2009 - LP - tested positive 27/11/09 but biochemical  * Beachgirl * 3rd IVF - tested positive 28/04/08 - no heart beat found 02/06/08 at 9w4d - natural miscarriage 21/06/08 at 12 weeks  * Coco Ruby * 1st IVF - Lister - LP - 5 eggs/3 fertilised and transferred - tested positive by blood test 29/08/09 - scan 7 wk 1 days - slow heartbeat, grown only 1mm - followed by miscarriage  * Ginger Baby * Natural surprise BFP - June/July 2010 - first scan 15/07/10 showed heartbeat but none detected at 8w scan - waiting to mc  (following 2nd IVF (1st IVF converted to IUI) - May 2010 - 1 egg, failed fertilisation  ) * Inconceivable * 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Reprofit - tested positive 20/08/08 but biochemical  * Jameson777 * 2nd IVF, this time with ICSI - Hammersmith - 2 embies transferred - tested positive 25/08/08 - 12w scan showed heartbeat but sadly miscarried  * Leola7 * 3rd IVF/ICSI - 4 eggs/2 embryos transferred - tested positive 25/06/10 but low levels - chemical pregnancy (following 2nd IVF - February 2010 - cancelled due to low AFC  ) * Lincs Jax * 9th IVF - 3 eggs/3 fertilised - 2 embies transferred 28/3/10 - tested positive - heartbeat seen at scan 04/05/10 but not at scan 12/05/10 - miscarried at 9w  (following testing with the Beer centre after 8th IVF - June 2009 - biochemical pregnancy) * Malini * 5th IVF - Sher in LV - June 2010 - IL/IVIG - 4 eggs/3 fertilised - 2 blasts transferred - tested 14/07/10 - biochemical pregnancy (following 4th IVF/ICSI - SP - Immunes tested - NK+ in cycle, APAs+ - Sher in LV - January 2010 - 8 eggs/5 mature/4 fertilised - 2 blasts (1 expanding) - tested positive but low HCG levels - hb at 7w scan - no heartbeat at 9w scan - MMC 8w4d  ) * Minttuw * 5th ICSI, this time with DE - CRM - tested positive 30/07/08 - miscarried 08/09/09  * Peewee55 * BFP on 2nd IVF cycle (this time with DE) - January 2010, Dogus Cyprus - miscarried at 18 weeks  (following natural surprise BFP just before starting pill to synchronise for 2nd IVF cycle (this time with DE) - inoperable heart defect identified by tests, termination at 17 weeks, late September 2009  ) * Pesca * BFP on 3rd DIUI (following 1st ICSI - July/August '08 - one egg - failed fertilisation) miscarried at week 14 on 21/08/09  * Pinkcarys * 2nd IVF - August 2009 - 3 positive tests but each fainter than the last with bleeding. Early miscarriage confirmed by clinic  * Sheldon * Natural surprise BFP in January 2009 but miscarried in February 2009 (following negative 2nd ICSI cycle - LP - Norway - October 200  


* Sobroody1 (Anna) * Natural surprise BFP in July 2010 but levels failed to rise  (following 3rd IVF - February 2010 - flew to Athens for LIT first - 3 eggs/2 fertilised - tested positive 01/03/10 but biochemical  ) 
[/t]



* Tracymohair * 3rd IVF/ICSI, this time with DE - July 2009 - tested positive 28/07/09 - first scan 18/08/09 - no heartbeat/collapsing sac seen  * Team PR members currently recovering from a negative or cancelled treatment cycle: * * AbbyCarter * 4th IVF - August 2008 - tested negative  * Alegria * 4th IVF - Feb/Mar '09 @ Jinemed, IVF (SP) - no eggs at EC, ovulated too early!? Still had an IUI on same day as a back-up but tested negative  * Ali27 * 2nd IVF (this time going it alone after relationship ended) - Lister - 1 egg/1 g1 embie - tested negative 24/05/10  * Ally1973 * 3rd IVF - SP - Lister - September 2009 - cancelled due to no response  now hoping for a natural miracle now (with immunes tx?) * Angel555 * 5th IVF - January 2010 - tested negative  * Bankie * 5th IVF - Lister - full immune treatment - November 2009 - tested negative  * BDP (Becca - Ally's sister) * 2nd IVF - April '09 - cancelled due to no response  * Bobbi3 * 1st IVF - SP - Hammersmith - EC 12/12/08 - 1 egg - abnormal fertilisation  - now awaiting IUI December 2009? * Bunjy * 4th IVF - Lister - July 2009 - tested negative  * Calypso-sky * 3rd IVF - May 2010 - EC 25/05/10 - 8 eggs/2 fertilised - failed to grow so no ET  (2nd IVF April 2010 - failed fertilisation  ) * ClaireP * 6th ICSI - Ceram Marbella - March 09 - tested negative  * Dimsum * 4th ICSI - HMC, Qatar - April 2009 - tested negative 23/05/09  * Emmachoc * Second FET following 2nd IVF cycle (1st FET produced son - Hari) - June '09 - tested negative 06/07/09  * Fishface * 2nd ICSI - tested negative 21/12/08  * Heaps * Stimulated cycles - May/June 2010 - tested negative  * Jal * 5th ICSI - Lister - February/March 2010 - EC 08/03/10 - 11 follies/10 eggs/6 fertilised - tested negative 23/03/10  * Jan27 (Cheryl) * 2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response  * Jnr * 4th IVF - October 2009 - tested negative  * Jo McMillan * 2nd IVF - recipient of a free OE cycle at the Lister - June 2010 - 2 eggs/1 fertilised - 2 cell embie transferred - tested negative 10/07/10  (following 1st IVF with previous partner cancelled - on DHEA & TTC naturally with new partner while on list for DE from CRM when free cycle offered) * Kazzie40 * 4th IVF (this time tandem OE/DE cycle at Dogus, Cyprus - April 2010 - EC 03/04/10 - 11 eggs/10 fertilised (1 OE/9 DE) - PGD then ET - tested negative 17/04/10  (Immunes tested by Dr.Gorgy 08/09: High NK Cells, TNF and MTHFR pos so need Pred, 5mg FA, Clexane, BA, Cyclogest, Intralipids, Humira & IVIg) * Latestarter * 5th ICSI, this time tandem cycle with donor eggs - Jinemed/Dogus Cyprus - August 2009 - 1 OE embryo/3 donor egg embryos (+ 4 frosties) - tested negative  - FET (November 09) BFN -  * Lilacbunnikins * 1st IVF - Barts - June '08 - cancelled due to poor response  * Lins1982 * Diagnosed with POF - 1st IVF Jinemed, Turkey - September '08 - cancelled due to no response  * Littleareca * 4th ICSI - October 2009 - tested negative 18/11/09  * Little M * 5th ICSI - February 2009 - Lister - 2 eggs - failed fertilisation  * LittleMe * 3rd IVF, this time with DE - June 2010, Dogue Cyprus - 14 eggs/10 fertilised - 2 blasts transferred 23/0610 - 8 frosts - tested negative 05/07/10  (following 2nd IVF - Jinemed - April '09 - EC 16/04/09 - 1 egg - failed fertilisation  ) * Merse1 * FET - 13/03/08 - tested negative  scheduled to have endo op 13/06/08 * Moth * 1st ICSI - tested negative September '08  * Natasha15 * 3rd IVF - 2 embies transferred - tested negative 22/10/08  Moved to ARGC - immune issues diagnosed * Nixf01 (Paris Nix) * 8th IVF ARGC with immune tx via Dr Gorgy - March/April 2010 - 9 eggs/3 embies transferred 10/04/10 - tested negative 22/04/10  * Nova * 3rd IVF (1st cycle cancelled as no response/2nd cycle no fertilisation) - Nurture - August '08 - cancelled due to poor response  now considering adoption * PamLS * 4th ICSI - Lister - 7 eggs/2 mature but didn't fertilise  (3rd ICSI - Lister - April 2009 - 8 eggs, 2 embies transferred - tested positive but early miscarriage at 5 weeks  ) * Pixie75 * 2nd ICSI - Jinemed - May 2009 - microflare protocol - 2 eggs/1 embie transferred - tested negative  * Rachel (Moderator) * Fresh treatment cycle at Ceram in April 2009 - tested negative 16/05/09  * Rose39 * 4th ICSI - September 2009 - tested negative  hoping to fit in another tx before Christmas * Rupee100 * 3rd IVF/2nd with ICSI - Hammersmith - September '09 - cancelled due to runaway follicle  * Saffa77 * 2nd cycle - IVF - SP - EC 20/04/09 - no eggs collected, endometrioma found on only ovary  Immune tests - will be on Intralipid, Prednisalone, clexane, gestone, folic acid & aspirin for next cycle in Jan/Feb 2010 * Sa11en (Sonia) * 1st IVF - LP - April/May 2010 - currently stimming - EC 10/05/10 - 1 egg, didn't fertilise  * Sammeee * 3rd IVF - SP - EC 26/1/10 - 4 eggs/4 fertilised - 2 transferred - tested negative 08/02/10  * Shelly38 * 4th IVF (this time with ICSI, 2nd full DE cycle) - Reprofit - August 2009 - 2 blasts transferred - tested negative  - now investigating immunes tx * Shortie (Kate) * 3rd IVF, this time with DE - Reprofit - March 2010 - 13 eggs/11 mature/8 fertilised - blastocyst transfer 03/04/10 - tested negative  - 2 frosties * Siheilwli * 4th cycle - ICSI - tested negative 17/10/08  - FET January 2010 following Humira * Sweetpea74 * 3rd IVF - June 2010 - surrogacy with cousin - cancelled due to runaway follie/s  (following 2nd IVF surrogacy with cousin - 4 eggs/3 fertilised/1 transferred - tested negative 09/10/09  * Swinz (SarahSwin) * 2nd IVF - SP - December 2008 - 2 eggs collected - failed/abnormal fertilisation  Currently looking at trying Clomid (which responded well to before) and Menopur mix IVF before moving onto ED in Europe *Terry * 13th IVF - April 2010 - this time natural, with intralipids - 2 eggs/1 embie transferred - tested negative *Trolley * 2nd IVF - March 2010 - SP - 4 eggs/3 fertilised/3 transferred - tested negative 14/04/10  * TracyM * 1st Donor Embryo cycle - Reprofit - March 2009 (following 3rd DIVF - July/August 2008 - tested negative) tested negative  * Tropifruiti * 3rd ICSI - SP - January 2010 - 2 eggs - 1 fertilised/transferred - tested negative  * Veda * 3rd IVF, this time with ICSI - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - EC 28/01/10 - 14 eggs/8 suitable for ICSI/3 fertilised - tested negative  * Vonnie15 * 3rd IVF - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - tested negative  * ZahidaE * 4th IVF/ICSI, this time with DE (from sister) - NHS DE cycle at Hammersmith - June 2010 - 9 eggs/6 fertilised/1 embryo transferred - tested negative 21/07/10  * PR Ladies who have decided to stop treatment/move on: * * Francie * Good Luck    * Lollipop (Gabrielle) * Good Luck    * PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process: * * Donkey * Just completed the ITAC course to adopt a lovely 7 year old little girl (following 5th IVF with LIT, Intralipids/IVIG, steroids, clexane, aspirin - currently stimming - EC 14/04/10 - 4 eggs - no fertilisation  ) *[br]Linziloo * Approved as adopter -  - now awaiting matching - Good Luck    * Rachel78 * Focusing on adoption following 3rd IVF - SP - February '09 - 3 eggs, 1 fertilised - tested positive but, early miscarriage at 5 weeks  - Good Luck    * Sonia7 * Enquired about Adoption - 27th April 2009 (following 4th IVF/ICSI - Midland Fertility Clinic - 6 eggs, 3 fertilised - 2 heartbeats found at 6 week scan, but not there at 8 week scan  ) - Good Luck    * Wing Wing * Awaiting adoption home visit - Luxembourg - Spring 2010 (following 3rd IVF - Luxembourg - September 2009 - one poor quality egg so no attempt made to fertilise  ) - Good Luck    * PR Ladies with bumps*   * Almond * 3rd IVF - SIRM NY - July 2010 - 2 eggs - 1 blast & 1 comp morula transferred 24/07/10 - tested positive 04/08/10 - 1st scan ??/??/10 (following 2nd IVF - microdose flare - EC 10/08/09 - 7 eggs - zero fertilisation  ) * Bonchance *  on 3rd IVF, this time with DE - June 2009 - due ??/??/10 * Boppet *  on 1st ICSI - Lister - July 2009 - 13 eggs (so technically not a PR in spite of lots of doom/gloom from previous doc, who gave donor egg speech!) - due ??/??/10 * Carole69 *  on 6th(?) ICSI, (2nd(?) with DE) - November 2009 - tested positive 12/11/09 - first scan ??/??/09 * Cath J *  natural surprise! - April 2009 - following miscarried natural pg immediately after failed fertilisation on 4th IVF January 2009 - due 09/12/09 * Elinor *  on DE/DS cycle - April/May 2010 - 2 embryos but no ET as bleeding - FET July 2010 - tested positive 24/07/10 - first scan 20/08/10 (following unsuccessful IUIs after 6th IVF - SP - January '09 which was biochemical - then BFP 25 July. Miscarried 3 Sept - lost baby at 10wks+2  ) * Elsbelle *  on 3rd IVF (2nd using DE) - Serum, Athens - ET 7th July - twin girls! - due ??/??/09 * Emak *  on 3rd IVF - Lister - LP - Jan/Feb 20010 - 3 eggs collected/2 fertilised & transferred - first scan ??/??/10 * Hazelnut *  natural surprise! - April 2009 - while awaiting 1st IVF, after FSH of 38/AMH 0.71 - due December 2009 * HunyB *  on 1st ICSI - LP - Leeds - September 2009 - 4 eggs/2 fertilised - 2 transferred - first scan ??/??/09 * Jerseyspuds *  - natural surprise! July 2010 - first scan 06/08/10 (following 2nd IVF - with OE - March/April '10 - tested negative 10/03/10  ) * Jeza *  on 3rd IVF - tested positive June 2009 - due ??/??/10 * MillyFlower *  on 4th IVF cycle - tested 01/08/09 - one ectopic but other in uterus survived - due ??/??/10 * Ophelia *  - natural surprise! June 2010 - due 05/02/11 (already has  Izzy Francis Fox born August 10th 2009 - after 9th ICSI - Sweden) * Purple72 *  - natural surprise! tested positive 01/01/10 (following 4th IVF - Lister - June '09 - 5 eggs/2 embies transferred - BFN) - due 04/09/10 * Silverglitter *  on 4th ICSI - April '09 - twin boys! - c-section booked for 04/01/10 * SiobhanG *  - natural surprise! tested positive 05/04/10 - first scan ??/??/10 (following DHEA after last IVF only produced one egg/BFN) * WishyWashy *  - natural surprise! (following 2nd IVF converted to IUI - BFN 27/12/09) - identical twins! due 31/10/10 * Zuri *  on 2nd IVF - Switzerland - EC 21/03/10 - 6 eggs - 2 embies transferred - tested positive in hospital while suffering from OHSS - first scan 12/04/10 * PR Ladies with babies *   *[br /] Abdncarol *  Eva Florence Jane - born September 30th 2009 after 2nd IVF *[br /] Ali May *  Luke Benjamin - born 30/06/09 - after 2nd IVF *[br /] Babyspoons/Spoony *  Aarron - born 20/03/10 after 2nd ICSI - June '09 - 11 eggs/5 embies *[br /] Beans33 *  Stuart - born May 3rd 2008 - after 2nd IVF/ICSI - SP - July 2008 *[br /] Be Lucky (Bernie) *  born October 2009 after natural surprise BFP! February 2009 (had been booked for DE at Reprofit April 2009 after 3 failed IVF/ICSIs) *[br /] Bugle *  Benjamin Oliver - born November 26th 2008 - after 2nd ICSI at Jinemed *[br /] Bugle *  Bethany - born April 11th 2010 - after 3rd ICSI - Jinemed - to try for sibling for Benjamin - August 2009 *[br /] Button76 *  Isla Sian and  Alex Sam - born March 2nd 2009 - after 1st IVF - UCH *[br /] Droogie (Heather) *  Cole Dodds - born August 11th 2009 - after 2nd ICSI after TESA/TESE - Nurture Notts *[br /] SpecialK *  Neve and  Olivia born October 23rd 2009 after 2nd ICSI *[br /] TwiceBlessed (Previously EBW1969) *  Kate - born January 14th 2008 after 4th ICSI *[br /] TwiceBlessed (Previously EBW1969) *  Emily Joan Louise - born June 22nd 2009 after BFP naturally! - November 2008 *[br /] Emmachoc *  Hari - born October 4th 2008 - after FET following 2nd IVF cycle *[br /] Hayleigh *  Hayden - born December 18th 2009 - after 3rd ICSI - February 2009 - assisted hatching - tested positive 29/03/09 *[br /] Jojotall *  Danny  Sophie born June 1st 2009 after 2nd IVF - Lister - LP *[br /] Juicy *  Edward - born May 9th 2009 - after 3rd IVF - Lister *[br /] Kitykat *  Rosie - born July 27th after 4th IVF - SP + immune tx - ARGC *[br /] Lainey-Lou *  Louisa Kate and  Cecily May born September 17th 2009 after 5th IVF - this time with DE - London/Cyprus *[br /] Laurab *  Eddy Noah,  Cerys Mary and  Bethan Lilian Doris born December 16th 2008 [br /] (triplets 33+1, all healthy  ) after 4th cycle, this time with ICSI - Jinemed *[br /] Lightweight *  Toby Oliver born June 2nd 2010 after 3rd ICSI (this time tandem cycle OE/DE- September 2009 - Jinemed/Dogus - 3 embies transferred - 10 frosties) *[br /] LittleJenny *  Montgomery Mylor John Beames born January 7th 2010 after natural surprise BFP May 2009 - after miscarriage April 2009 (1st cycle in 2008 to retrieve eggs for freezing/future use retrieved 7 eggs, with 4 being quality enough for freezing) *[br /] LittleJenny's sister, Kate *  Emily Megan and  Oliver William born November 20th 2008 after 1st IVF *[br /] Matchbox *  Luca - born February 11th 2009 - after 1st IVF June 2008 - LP - LWH *[br /] Miranda7 *  Robert - born June 26th 2008 - after 3rd ICSI at Jinemed *[br /] Missyg *  Sonny - born December 16th 2009 - after surprise natural BFP (on cycle after 1st IVF - Lister - EC 17/02/09 - no eggs collected) - immunes with Dr Gorgy *[br /] Nikki2008 *  Alexander - born February 18th 2010 after 5th ICSI - this time with donor sperm & polar body biopsy & immune tx with Dr Gorgy - IM (4th ICSI - BFP - baby boy born too early at 20w - so sorry  ) *[br /] Nicky W *  Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF *[br /] Nicky W *  Sophie Elizabeth - born January 22nd 2009 after BFP naturally! *[br /] Odette *  Jack born 25th April 2009 after 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with OE) - July 2008 - Barcelona IVI - 8 frosties *[br /] Ophelia *  Izzy Francis Fox born August 10th 2009 - after 9th ICSI - Sweden *[br /] PaulB & his DW Jennig *  Caitlin Mary - born New Year's Day 2009 - surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08 *[br /] PaulB & his DW Jennig *  Adam - born May 29th 2010 - surprise natural BFP (also has  Caitlin Mary - born New Year's Day 2009 - surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '0 *[br /] Paw *  Tilly and  Scout born at 31 weeks following 3rd IVF (was triplets but one m/c) - November 2008 *[br /] Pin *  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF *[br /] Pin *  Niall Francis - born September 16th 2009 after a natural surprise BFP! *[br /] Popsi *  name TBC - approved as adopter 07/07/09 -  - met her forever baby 03/02/10 *[br /] Roozie *  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008 [br /] (triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH *[br /] Rural Chick (& DH Rural Hick!) *  Emilia Jessica Chloe born June 22nd 2010 (after 2nd IVF tandem OE/DE cycle at the Jinemed/Dogus - October 2009 (+ 3 frosties) *[br /] Sam22 *  name TBC born February 12th 2010, after natural surprise in June 2009! (after AMH 0.1ngL (0.7pmol), day 3 FSH 42 - 1st IVF April '09 (Lister) was cancelled after no response, and having had no period for several months) immune tx with Dr Gorgy *[br /] Snic *  Jemima born August 4th 2009 after 4th ICSI November 2008 - SP - 9 follies, 9 eggs, 2x8 cell embies, 3 frosties! *[br /] Stephjoy *  Vivienne Laura Joy born June 23rd 2009 - after 1st DE ICSI (following 4 ICSIs/2 cancelled ICSIs/1 Natural IVF/ICSI with OE) - Reprofit - 1 frostie *[br /] Suzie W *  Daniel born January 7th 2010 - after 2nd IVF - 4 eggs/4 fertilised - 1 blastocyst/1 morula transferred *[br /] When Will It Happen? *  name TBC born March 21st 2009 - after 1st ICSI


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Thank you girls for all your kind messages xxxxxx

Shorts xxxx that's a lot to take on xx is it worth you and Scottie talking to someone at the hospital to put your mind at rest and give some comfort about the operation ? I never worried about ops till if but the ease you go to sleep and wake up what feels like 2 seconds later made me feel better 

I think if you explained you fears to the doc they could help xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

And remember - you ain't scared of the rides at Alton towers and if you can do those my brave chic you two can do anything  

XXXXXXXX


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Morning ladies.
Spuds thanx sweetheart xx sure I will be ok just last minute nerves me thinks and ur right if I can do Alton Towers I can do anything. Lol xxx
Mega busy at cafe this morning ladies haven't stopped cooking yet! xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning..Enjoy Alton Towers...never been and do fancy it although not sure I'd manage many rides...


----------



## calypso-sky (Mar 15, 2010)

yeah shortie have fun i hate rides so i always offer to hold the bags and stuff


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

Jersey -    about your scan


Shortie - its natural that you feel a bit all over the place.  Think this IF lark would be a lot easier sometimes if there was only one option.  So difficult to know what to do for the best, when the one thing we want to do is the one that works, except no-one knows what that is.


Tracey - nice dinner?


Driver- can you take the tablets again to get AF to arrive?  That's if the white sheets haven't done the trick.


Zahida - you will be in Iceland now.  Its always been on my list of places to visit too.  Enjoy the well deserved break.


Nix - your posts always make me chuckle.  Thank you.


Anna - are you liking your new hair?


AFM - first jab of Menopur last night and havin a relaxing weekend, although just been tidying up the garden.  Have absolutely no PMA - think its overrated.  What will be will be.  Also can't face the strict diet regime of previous cycles - which didn't work - so just sticking to no alcohol, 2 cups tea max and lots of water.  And just to p*ss me off yesterday, you remember I told you I was supposed to be going out to dinner with a newly pregnant friend.  Well,  cancelled - blamed work - but did find out that she had only been ttc for 2 months.  Grrrrrrr.  Why is life so cr*ap to some whilst others seem to have it so easy.  I am becoming a useless 3d friend to those who have bumps and babies.


L x


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Spuds, so glad all is well   

Louise take it day by day, thinking of you   

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Jersey.  Woo hoo, fantastic news about your scan.  I am over the moon for you.

Shortie.  I can understand how you feel about the op but won't it benefit you in other ways too.  Did you mention before that you get pain that might be relieved by the op.  I think it is very hard for DH/DP's as it is not their body that has a monthly cycle to remind us of IF.  Even harder for my DH as I never discuss anything with him!

Better to back to sorting out the amazing amout of crap we have accumalated.  Especially electrical crap which DH never wants to chuck out just incase we happen to need that telephone cable/unknown charger/playstation etc

LV.  I am thinking of you.  When is OTD?

Almond.  You probaby aren't reading, but I think it is a very sensible idea to stay away from the internet in the early days of pg.  Every time you read bad news from someone else it makes you worry.


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Shortie - agree you need the op regardless..its important to your health and well being      


Louise - I will keep the pma up for you      I agree its VERY unfair      you're not a useless friend, they should be supporting you! 


Tracey   


Evening all. Think I should stop going on **. One girl I used to work with invited me as a friend. I helped her through an abortion, even though I didn't agree with it (she was about to get married). She has since divorced, remarried and has twins babies and  has just announced is expecting no3 and is moaning about the fact she has nothing fits     Go to the f'ing shops then ff sake!!!!!!!!! How do I stop her from being a friend on **? Not her fault but she is winding me up so badly. So unbelievably unfair! 
Have had several glasses of prosecco and red wine, can you tell?

Anna x


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Jersey - whoo hoo another hurdle cleared for you, so pleased to hear it and that you stood your ground and waited rather than having another night of worry. Hope you enjoyed every moment of telling your friends.   

LV -     

Anna(SB) -     I think if you go to edit friend on ** and then click on the cross to the very right you can "remove connection"

Shortie - Hope you had fun at Alton towers, I am useless on the rides, probably due to the really bad travel sickness I suffer from. Hope you and Scottie get a chance to have a good chat about your next steps (not that you will need them as you are getting twinnies from your lovely frosties     )

Donkey - I am also just about 7 weeks, day 41 today, I have tried my best knickers and been jumping up and down at the gym but I don't even feel like she's on her way.......she needs to be here by next weekend or we can't do our FET in Oct as it will clash with the 1st week in the month and I'm not allowed that week off   

Louise -    I virtually have no none FF 3d friends left as I have isolated myself so much from them over the last 3 years due to them never saying the right things. Well done on starting your jabs, I agree with you on the just cutting down and not being too extreme with the health kick during TX, I have tried doing everything by the book and that didn't work.


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

AnnaSB - when she next appears on your News feed, if you move your mouse around on the right opposite her name, you will get a hidden cross appear - if you then click that, you will get a "Hide *Her Name" option - hope this helps!


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Driver...talk of the devil and AF appears...Finally on day 48!!!  And so far it's bearable, hurray!!  

I hope yours turns up soon      xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


PS shorts I hope you're having a fab time at Alton towers    (that symbol is me being sick on the rides that go round and round and round...  )   xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Shorts – Hey sweetpea xx Well here's my two-penneth, I have had similar ops and although the recovery time can seem quite daunting it will be so worth you having it done. This is more than certainly the missing link for you honey and once it's done and dusted that'll give you your best shot at being a mummy and what alovely mummy you'll be. Please, please, please don't do FET without having this treatment. Laura has also had a similar (if not the same op – Am I right Laura??) so she'll be able to talk you through it. Get LM to give you my number too and give me a call, I hate to think that you are so worried about this


Donkey & ASB – I only wish that Paul was like you're two hubbies in respect of the adoption subject. Paul could give a bull a run for it's money in the stubborn stakes. He is resolute that he won't even consider it. Hurts, but at the same time I know only too well that due to the rigorous process he'd have to be 100% onboard for us to get through the adoption boards and that is never going to happen, so if all of this fails I will be reconciling myself to us being a family of two.


Anna SB – You can block her as a friend on ** and she won't know. That'll save you having constant whingy posts rubbed in your face


Donks and Driver – My AF was weird after the antiB's for while after. It gets back to normal though 


Nix and Driver – Do you think we'd get anything on trade in value for our DH's lol!!


Jersey – Hello my lovely. Fantastic news for a Sunday that!! Congratulations and I hope the next 7 months fly by without a hitch xxx


Almond – Sunk in yet chickadee?


Beachy   


Lou – We are all routing for you on here and Ellie and Bettie the cats are sending you lots of cat cuddles and luck too    


AFM – Well I've been sooooooo busy this weekend, done two half days at work on Saturday and Sunday, followed by a spot of babysitting for my favourite little newborn Niamh, hard to believe that this time 5 weeks ago we were all still in the delivery suite shouting Push and waiting for her to arrive. I kept welling up though last night, although I don't like to admit it I am scared sh*tless of this not working this time. I know its playing on my mind as I keep having mental dreams every night.


LM & Wazycat    6 more sleeps


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Just a quickie for Shorts. I agree also to go ahead with the ops, like swinny I had a few ops in 2008 (2 within 2 weeks of each other) they are routine ops even if it ends up that you need a laparotomy instead of a laparoscopy. I think it's best to get everything in order before attempting FET. I had my ops after my gyne consulted with my IVF doc and told him my situation with blocked tubes etc... he advised for me to go ahead with the ops and removing the tubes if needs be BEFORE doing any IVF cycles. We will never know if that tube being removed helped but it's better to have ticked all the boxes before going ahead with FET. Please do not worry, I found recovery relatively easy, infact much easier than I was warned. Good luck xxx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Driver - Hope AF arrives soon lady. Take it you have consulted Dr Google about ways to bring her about? I'll do a little AF wiggle for you later


Swinny - not long until you're off, it's always good when it seems like you're on the down hill to the next "plan". Hope you have a good time with the girls


GingerBaby - Hope your weekend has been ok and good luck tomorrow. Will be thinking of you



Donks - Good news she's behaving herself for you. I'm not sure if I have congratulated you on getting through to the next round, such good news. I'm sure you will go all the way in record time


Steph - when do you go for your FET? I think it's soon n'est pas?


AnnaSB - hope the wine is helping you along, seems the girls have already offered some good ** blocking tips. 


Shortie - seems there is some good advice about your op. Hope you had a ball at the Mighty Towers


Tracey - So you're on grand sort out? We've only been here a year (this weekend actually) so I'm not sure [email protected] accumulation has reached it's peak but I'd still dread to have to sort out our garage. I wish I could say I found sorting through stuff is cathartic but I don't - it's just a chore. It'll all be worth it though for you new spangly home! And we all know what they say about a new home, eh?


Heaps - hello honey, hope you're ok. How is your house stuff coming on? Hope you have a lovely meet up this week


Louise - good luck with the jabbing babe, hope this one is the one and you can shut your friend up!


Calypso - hello honey! How goes it?


Beach - Glad to hear your dad is ok. Hope you're taking care of yourself


LM - Fingers crossed about your test results, hope they comeback clean as a whistle and you don't have a delay


OC - Lovely to hear your sounding so positive. I know your year has had it's twists and turns and it's lovely to hear you sound so positive and grounded. It's also just wonderful to have you back on the thread, mwah!


Jersey - Fab news on your scan babe! Hope the mad house is keeping you busy and away from Googling hell


Purple - not long now eh lovely! Must be just a few weeks, how are you doing?


LW - thank you for your lovely texts and thinking about me, you are a love. Hope Mr Milky Pouts gets settle for his mum soon and you can catch up on all you need to


Almond - Big squidgy thank you kisses for keeping me sane and head back in a realm of normalness so many times of late, you're a star. Good luck back at work tomorrow, hope it's a welcome distraction. 


I'm sorry, I know I must have missed people, not intentional. Our number is great, much love to everyone!


AFM - I have first blood test tomorrow, can't believe the 2ww is almost over. As you know SIRM do this 2 tests over 3 days thing so officially I won't know until Wednesday and they won't speak to me either until Wednesday. Not sure whether to wait for them and live in blissful ignorance/ hope for a couple more days or get the bloods place to fax me direct, being a bit of a scardy cat. I'm doing a grand job of pretending it's not happening at the moment. 


Much love
LadyV xx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

LV sweetie keeping everything crossed for tomorrow and wednesday for you! Will be thinking of you!

I'm good thanks sweetie not long nw, 4 weeks left x

Ginger hunny my heart will be with you and DH tomorrow xxx

Love to everyone else xxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

LV have blown you a few bubbles hunny xxx


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

LV - I will have everything crossed for you this week   


Swinny - thanks for the cat cuddles.  Mine sends one back x


Donkey - woo hoo for AF!


Anna - I have found ** quite difficult at times - seems to be incessant pregnancy news or bump and baby pics.  


Hugs to everyone else and thank you all for your PMA for me - it means a lot.


Had hideous lunch out today with DH's friends - everyone had a baby or toddler except us.  Had been dreading it and tried to get out of it but DH really wanted to see his friends.  Succombed to a glass of wine because I felt rubbish and then felt really guilty that I had messed up this tx because of it.  Cried in the car on the way home.  Hate people feeling sorry for us because we don't have kids and feeling the odd one out.  I know you all understand - don't know what I would do without you to off load.


L xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello ladies.
Just a quick one to say thank you all for the good advice re the op. Having a ball at Alton Towers booked massage and spa session for 2moz morning. Been on all the rides 2day spent half an hour earlier drying my one and only bra with the hotel hairdryer as I forgot 2 pack any more. What a [email protected] Lol xxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

LV wishing you lots of luck xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

**** yes lv oodles and oodles of slycett luck sweetheart xxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

LV - good luck for testing sweetie - have everything crossed for you!     

We originally said we would go back for our frostie as soon as we could after c-section - ie March this year - talked to Stepan and he said he would like me to have stopped BF for at least 2 months before FET - now in August (how did that happen??!) and still BF, so probably looking at late this year (or maybe even early next?)

Lots of love to all


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

LV        Loads and loads of love and luck for today and Wednesday xx


GB  


Louise – It's hard when it seems like everybody elses lives are hurtling along past you. I totally sympathise as I'm sometimes excluded from parties because of our no child status. People sometimes think that you'll break if you're around kids. One glass of wine will probably have helped relax you so don't you be beating yourself up sweetie xx


Donkey – Yey for AF  

Shorts - Glad you've had a fab time at AT. Not been there since I started going out with Paul...many, many years ago   


Oooh Steph exciting a little brother or sister for Vivvy. We may get to be cycle buddies as we're heading out to Cyprus in October for IVF   


Heaps – Can't believe CARE have been so remiss. They were fab with us. Looking forward to a good old chin wag on Tuesday   


AFM – Well I did Cambridge Diet for a week last week and got on the scales yesterday and I've managed to shift half a stone!! Yey...back onto WW now and stepping up my exercise. Need to lose about another half a stone before I get on those nasty steroids in October. 


Well girls better go as I've got a presentation to do shortly....not the best, a load of 20 odd year olds having a pensions presentation at 10am on Monday morning. Whadda ya think my success rate's going to be...0 takers!!!


Love to you all
S xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Swinny, I think they will probably spend their time secretly texting/looking at ** on their phones while you present!  I am OK for 6.30 Thursday, really looking forward to it.  Well done on the weight loss.  I have put on every pound I lost and gone over 11st which is a milestone for me.

Not much time to spend on ff as I have two days of work left before I go on holiday.  Just checking in on LV

And Louises,  def don't worry about the wine.  I was told by my first IVF consultant that the odd glass will make absolutely no difference, either during tx or on the 2ww.

Sorry if I have missed any news, I only had time to ready back one page.  Will have much more time to post while on holiday


----------



## katie lou (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi, 

Does anyone know of any clinics in the UK that are incorporating dhea responsibly into their protocol for poor responders? Also, I'm hoping there are more protocol options out there for me, but not sure my docs think there is. Any other protocols out there for poor responders?

I have had one go at icsi on what was apparently the best protocol they could give me (39, AMH 3.3 and FSH 13). It included: 21 days of cycloprogynova, 11 days of 5 amps of menopur with cetrotide added and cyclogest 400mg x2 pessaries after ET. I had a poor response - two follies and one egg which made a grade one embryo put back on day 2. 

I've only just found out that my icsi didn't work so feeling sad and scared i'm gonna be thrown on the scrap heap based on my poor response. 

Katie Lou


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Katielou - so sorry you got a negative   , you don't say which clinic you are at, there are many protocols available but unfortunately it seems that most clinics (especially in the UK) tend to stick to just one, unless you move to one of the more expensive London clinics. You were on 375 menopur, some of the ladies on here (including me) have had cycles on 600 so it certainly wasn't the maximum dose. A lot of clinics will stim on 450 (6 vials) and some will go to 600 (though there is some debate on whether this extra 150 makes any difference, it didn't to me). I do not know the full protocol you were on as it looks like you were on HRT for 21 days before starting stims and this may have shut down your ovaries too much (not sure if it is the same as Down Regulating) Not many clinics "incorporate" DHEA into their protocols but I know there are clinics that are happy for you to take it up to the point of starting your TX cycle. Please take time to recover from your negative cycle and get a list of questions prepared to take to your follow up. It is worth investigating clinics such as Lister in London (or ARGC but they may not treat dependant on your FSH) or if you are prepared to go abroad Jinemed in Turkey.

Heaps - Can't believe Care haven't got back to you   , look forward to a proper catch up on Thursday. (Do you want a lift?)

LV -      that wait must be torture.     

Swinny - Good luck with your presentation, well done on the weight loss, you are doing better than me.

Steph - Exciting news on FET front, can't believe the last year seems to have gone so quickly.

Donkey - Good news re AF finally showing, thought mine was here this morniong but no she is still on holiday.


----------



## sunshineamsterdam (Mar 10, 2010)

hey girls,

sorry for not responding earlier, I have been so sick for over 10 days now... Not good 
Swinny, louises104 and little jenny, im still trying to get a hold of ultra micronised dhea but dhea.com has stopped shipping to the Netherlands. Besides, on their website they say its sold out anyway. Im trying to order directly from phersons lab, but thats also not working for some reason...
Im not taking any dhea now, as I ran out. And Im too sick to take anything now anyway... 

Thanks for your thoughts on natural ivf. Im so unsure what to do.. In theory it sounds great, but it is very risky as I am a poor responder and even with stims i only got 1 egg (last time)... I might do a mild stimming protocol in stead.
But need to sort this pain first, as I cant function at the moment.

Has anyone had so much ovary pain after being downregulated for months? I had a hysto in Athens end of July, then Penny gave me cyclacur. A few days into the Cyclacur, the pain started and it has only gotten worse... I am not taking AB's anymore, so that cannot be a reason either...


----------



## katie lou (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks Driver 225. 

The HRT was a form of priming so not down regging I think.

I'm with North West Fertility. Will be speaking to the consultant in the next days. 

Lets see what they say first.

Thanks,

Katie Lou


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Hcg was only 0.02 so a BFN from us. Hope the clinic still don't make us do the test on Wednesday, that just seems mean


Thank you all for you love and support, it means the world.


xxxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

LV.. so sorry darling        


love to everyone ... sorry I am trying to keep up and post but a little manic here and have a really bad hand and arm...DH thinks its RSI so typing is agony... i am thinking of you all xxxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

LV - I am so sorry :-(  What can I say.  This is all so bloody unfair.  Thinking of you and sending you big hugs xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh LV so sorry.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

LV as I said in my text- simply gutted for u both 
Surround yourself with as many cuddles and s hitty tv and naughty food and drink as you can. My heart goes out to u n hubby.    

Love to all and sorry for being so sh it at mo

Pops look after that hand Hun xxx

Lm
Xxxxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Awww no LV - so sorry hon, am sooo disappointed for you    sending huge     take care sweetie xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Oh LV hon       Is there no chance that it's just a really late implanter 

xxx


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

LV - Huge    to you and your dear DH, please look after each other    We are here for you whenever you need us.


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Wheezy - don't worry hon, one measly glass of wine won't have made ANY difference!  it's always hard to be surrounded by babies and toddlers so don't beat yourself up for feeling a bit tearful afterwards ok? And have some more of these too sweets       

Pops - eeek, are you gonna get that hand checked out hon? Sounds painful         

Sunshine - please call the clinic hon, that doesn't sound right at all! Hope you feel better soon       

Katie-Lou - So sorry for your BFN hon   as the others have said, I don't think anyone includes DHEA as a matter or course and a lot of docs don't like it cos it can send your other hormone levels doolally (too much E2 or testosterone or progesterone) It's not a magic bullet and doesn't do anything to improve egg quantity but it might, in certain circumstances improve quality... As for other protocols, as has been said, you're probably better off heading for one of the London clinics or one of the US ones, there's a bit of info on the PR research board which might help.. however your clinic DEFINITELY didn't have you on the highest dose, even the more conservative clinics will go up to 450 and or stim you for a few days longer than the "norm" in order to get a few more eggs. But then what's the point in having 20 eggs of poor quality, surely it's better to have 2 excellent ones... Did they give you any clue as to the quality of your embryos?? Just my thoughts but links to the PR research board here:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=230320.msg3945573;topicseen#top

Steph - good luck with going for the FET!         

Shorts - go for it hon, if those buggers are infected then it's better out than in so it's not really an unnecessary op at all! Speaking as someone that had the salpingetomy and then found that OEIVF STILL didn't work  despite my occasional regrets and that I always tell people to think on before going for it, I'm still glad they've gone. otherwise I'd have been constantly questioning myself as to whether they were stopping me from getting preg. Even if I hadn't done it 2006, I'd probably have ended up doing it eventually anyway and at least the choices available are clear now. Does that make any sense at all?! 

Swins - Good luck with the presentation! Who knows mate, they could all be well into it... especially if you say you'll meet them in the pub if they have any questions and the first rounds on you!   

Hi LM  how you doin' hon?

Had loads more to say and have totally forgotten all of it now, so apols to everyone I've missed and love to all!

xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

LV    so so sorry x


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

LV, I'm really, really sorry.  Many hugs here for you.

Popsi, I can't stress enough how you need to look at how you treat your back in order to improve things for you hand and arm (if it's RSI).  Had a friend who's RSI improved slightly when she bought ergo mouse and keyboard, and then hugely when she bought a proper CHAIR and sat properly in it!  Same thing happens to me.  So, watch out for posture and tension problems in all repepitive actions, and rest and take ibu, if you can.    Hugs for you!


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

AnnaofCumberland said:


> and then hugely when she bought a proper CHAIR and sat properly in it!


ok hands up who else just sat up straighter in their chair


----------



## sunshineamsterdam (Mar 10, 2010)

nixf, yeah I would do if it wasnt for the clinic (=serum) being closed all of the month of August, so I have to wait really long...

LV, Im so sorry to hear your news.. Its so unfair. I hope there is still hope for you though.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

LV im so so sorry sweetheart    i really am gutted for you and john        Its just so unfair i hate what it does to our lives.


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

LV - I am so sorry and am sending you loads of            to you and DH. Please be kind to yourself and give yourself lots of love and treats.


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

LV so sorry  gutted for you really am


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

LV  - I am so very very sorry my love - had everything crossed for you - complete [email protected] and wish so much i could do something for you - my heart goes out to you xxxxx


----------



## katie lou (Jul 26, 2010)

Hello Nixf01,

Thanks for your response. 

I am going to speak to my clinic to see what they propose for my next cycle first. 

I am still very interested in DHEA having read details about the trial in Tel Aviv and the work in New York. But after what you said about quantity, I'm gonna look at the material again. Do you have a source that talks about it not increasing quantity?

As for me I had two follicles (just two!) and only one immature (!) egg. The clinic said we'll see overnight but the chances are tiny. Yet it got its act together and became a nice egg that turned into a grade one embryo. I really was running with the 'it only takes one egg Katie' at this point.

So I am thinking a different protocol to get the follicle number up plus the DHEA to support. I am going to do lots more research first and speak to someone about actually getting my full hormone picture. From what I have read, the first step is to actually see if I am deficient in the DHEA enzyme.

Thanks. 

Katie


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh LV hunny so very sorry for your news     There is no fairness in all this IF lark!


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

LV - I am so sorry   its so terribly unfair            

Hi everyone, sorry wrote a massive post this am and lost it   Thinking of you all 

Anna x


----------



## helana74 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hello Girls
I am new to all of this and hope that I can join this thread as I think I have already been labelled a "poor responder" and I haven't even started my 1st cycle yet (due to start on the 13th or 14th Sept).
I am under Mr Trew at Hammersmith and we privately funding as the waiting list where we are living in richmond is dreadful.
I have 36 next month, get married in 3 weeks to my soulmate and was diagnosed with mild endo during a lap and dye in May and my AMH is 6.5 although my FSH is 6.

Was told by Mr T on Friday that I have to go straight to IVF as I have no time to waste because of my low AMH and my latest ultrasound showed only 6 follies on my left ovary and a pathetic 1 on my right.  Plus my right ovary is tiny.

Am so new to all of this and petrified that I will never have a baby.

I am going to be on the short protocol, antagonist and a really high 900 of GF  - is that normal?  I have 5 pend injections of that from reading my prescrip.

Has anyone exp of Hammersmith Hosp with a low AMH?

Am I on the right protocol?  Am worried such a high dosage will fry my ovaries to complete shutdown.

I have read all the posts on here and some of the stories are so inspiring and I just hope I can stay as strong as some of you lovely ladies have done.
Love H


----------



## wishy-washy (Oct 16, 2009)

LV - I'm so so sorry, really so unfair, huge hugs to you and dh


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Heleana, just a quickie, I think your prescription just talks about 900iu pens of Gonal F. That's not the dosage you will be taking it's just the dose the pens come in. So you will probably be on 300-450 of Gonal F a day. So your prescription is for a 10 day+ supply. Your AMH and FSH are not too bad,or your Antral follicle count. So hopefully you will have a successful cycle.

I would suggest talking to the Doc/nurses at the hammersmith just to clarify what your daily dose will be but again I'd be incredibly surprised if it's more than 450, and probably nearer 300. Good luck and hopefully your will respond adequately. It's unlikely that you will ever get huge amounts of eggs. But with those numbers on this board you have a fair crack of the whip. And remember it's quality not quantity that counts

Sx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Katie, have you found the poor responders research thread. There is lots of info on different protocols and on DHEA studies
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=230320.msg3631971#msg3631971

I have just had a call from CRM with a match. I should be excited but I'm not. Does that mean I don't want to go through it again. I just don't know. I thought than when I got a match my mind would become instantly clear on what I want to do but it isn't. She has light brown hair and blue eyes whereas I am dark brown hair and brown eyes (but max has blue eyes even though DH is half asian). Also she is CMV+ and i am CMV -.


----------



## T0PCAT (Apr 19, 2009)

LV -


----------



## helana74 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi Purple72
Thanks for the reply, that makes so much more sense now!  I was really worried that what little ovarian function I had would really disappear on that type of dose, just shows how not yet up to speed with all this I am at the moment.

I noticed that you were at the Lister....are they good for ladies with low AMA and Endo?

Hammersmith Hosp are quite conservative in their approach and although I know they are good at what they do, especially Mr Trew, I am a bit worried as he said that my chances were "low" with my level of AMH but surely they can't be that bad otherwise why would I be told to go to IVF......just wondered if that was because he was conservative in his approach etc. 

We have already decided that should the 1st cycle not work then we will switch to the Lister in Jan next year.  I have heard good reports on HH hence why we have decided to stick with them and especially as we have already spend £1000 on consultations and varius tests.

Love H


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi Helana, 

I'd definately recommend the Lister, I was seen by a Dr Raef Faris who is just lovely, they are very good for PR's. I had much better results with The Lister, but unfortunately no BFP. Then Dr Faris did a Lap and Hyst and in his words (gave me a good spring clean) 6 weeks later I had a natural BFP. So to be honest I put my success down to the Lister! 

But as you've said you're already half way down the road with HH, so see how it goes with them. I personally didn't have much luck with Gonal F - when I was at Oxford- but it was combined with low doses and a long protocol. The lister put me on 450 iu of menopur and short antagonist protocol which seemed to suit me better.

Frustratingly everyone's first IVF is very much a case of trial and error.  But some people get lucky and I hope you are one of them. If not then you will be armed with lot's of information for any future cycles.

Good luck and let us know how you get on 

Sx


----------



## katie lou (Jul 26, 2010)

Hello, 

A quick question to people who cancelled cycles. 

When people have had their AFC measured and then cancelled, was this prior to stimulation, after stimulation or either?

Thanks,

Katie


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

On iPhone so difficult to type much but wanted to send huge hugs to LV.  I am so sorry this wasn't your time.  For now, have a huge glass of wine and take it one day at a time.  You will get through this xxx

Tracey - how long have you got to decide?

Thanks for making me feel much less guilty about that glass of wine.  You are all lovely.

L x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

LV   I have no words sweetheart..... just lots and lots of love and    for you and DH. Take lots of time and indulge in all the bad stuff.


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Tracey, tough decisions hunny, maybe you feel so uncertain because of all the differences? maybe talking to the clinic about why they think this is a good match might help? It might clarify things for you! I wish I had more advice hunny butI've not been down that road, however lots here have and hopefully they will have better advice for you. But experienced or not, I'm here for you sweetie, in any way I can be xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Purple, you are so lovely.

Louise, I don't know how long I have to decide.  I think they like to know quite quickly so the donor isn't kept hanging on.  If I say no they will obviously need to match her with someone else.


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

LV I'm so, so sorry     

tracey, are you likely to get a better match which is why you are holding back?   

xxxx


----------



## katie lou (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi,

NixF01 I went back over the DHEA stuff and see your point. Nowhere does it say that DHEA increases AFC and this it seems is my big problem. It says it increases number of eggs but of course you need toe follies first to get the eggs. May contact NY or Tel Aviv but am less optimistic now.

What next I don't know. I guess its just a different oestrogen priming and stimulation protocol. Unless anyone else has any other ideas?

Katie


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Morning Ladies   


LV more          sweetheart 


Cannot get started today did not sleep well last night


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Morning girls,


Thanks for all your well wishes, it really means a lot. DH and I sank our teeth in to a few bottles of wine and I was a little worse for wear and unfortunately I was really horrible to him. I feel really bad. He is really cut up, worse than I've seen him over any of our disappointments. I think it's because we felt like we were in with a really good chance this time. Anyhoos, time waits for no man and we have "Make a Baby Plan G" in full flow, I applied, and was approved for, a new credit card yesterday so we have some slush fund (all be it on the never never - [email protected] it) and we have an appointment in 2 weeks for an initial consultation with Create Health about the possibilities of a natural ivf cycle. I'm just not ready to give up on my own eggs yet, I must be mad but that's how I feel and I don't think I'll be 100% comfortable with DE until I have made my peace and 100% accepted my own eggs are a non starter. And seeings I will have a new shiny credit card I might go and see the nutritionist at Zita West. I'm going to eat and drink well and do good things for my body to try and help it make the best egglets possible. There, I have a plan. I hope Plan G delivers, if not Plan H is donor and Plan I involves criminal activities. 


To be honest I wish we'd considered natural ivf a long time ago. It was mentioned to me by UCH when they first booted us out but they really didn't speak very highly of it so I didn't even look in to it. I know on a single cycle the odds are much lower but apparently over time, according to research, the odds even themselves out. It's soooo much cheaper than normal ivf so we'll be able to have quite a few goes for the same money as 1 stimmed cycle and no stimms is very appealing indeed.


Oh the clinic do want me to test again tomorrow and I have to continue the meds until they say I can stop - how mean is that?! £50 on the test and £20 on the blinking train fare too. An expensive day out to be given more rubbish news. 


Tracey - congrats on your match honey. I'm sorry you're not more excited, I've felt like that before and I think it's a self preservation thing. So many knock backs and disappointments can put you into self preservation mode to stop you getting hurt in case the worst happens, maybe that is playing a part? 


Much love
LadyV xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi all

LV- I think we've all had our horrible to our hubby moments hun   
Having a plan is a defo therapy in itself - proud of you 
but you're still grieving hun so take care of you and hubs    

Tracey   

Shorts- Thinking of you    
Sounds like alton towers was fab   

Well, AF 5 days late now- stupidly got my hopes up and began to think "what it..." but did a test this morning and of cousre negative!
is this he beginning of the end or could the drugs still be f'ing me up? Or is is cos I'm on weigh watchers and maybe that's why. Gwad knows!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

LV i think we have all been there with our hubbies hunny    i know i certainly have more than once    We just want to lash out and hurt someone cos we are hurting too and they are the closest people to us. They know we dont mean it hunny they know its just because of whats happened.        Well done on the new plan tho sweetie, a girl after my own heart with a new credit card        


LM prob cos of the drugs hunny, if u remember i went nearly 12 weeks after failed cycle before having af.  And im 4 days late again now    Aint gonna bother testing tho cos they will test in hospital tomoz morning    Must admit didnt go to ww last night have more than enough on my plate at the mo, had a bit of a panic last night but just went to bed and lay down and was ok then.


Gotta go buy a couple of new nightshirts in a bit, mil bought one for my birthday but its not the kind u would wear in hospital iykwim


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

LV - sounds like you are doing amazingly well, I always find having a plan helpful and boy does it sound like you have a plan    Remember to take some you time to recover from this cycle though   

LM -   I am now on CD 44   , I am thinking my body has given up   

Shortie -


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Am also worried about how scottie will cope    he nearly put flash floor cleaner in the fabric softener compartment of the washing machine last night


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Yep Shorts- you're right, it will be the drugs. You ok now love?   
I've got a vision of you wandering through the ward in your see through negligee      

Am-


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

, I LOVE Scottie


----------



## calypso-sky (Mar 15, 2010)

That sounds like a good plan LV good to have things in the pipeline to work with... i find it keeps me from loosing it ... don't go to plan I      ..
Glad you had a fab time shorts why could you not sleep? were you dreaming of them roller coasters     

LM          
welcome helena..

HI purps I know i was on the short protocol but loads of eggs but not enough quality .. so probably can't help you there.. hope you find something that works ...

lots of love to you all and sorry i have not been posting much but as usual i am thinking of you all ....

can't wait for november


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

LM think im gonna have to hide the bleach away       Nightie not quite see through but very short and strappy type    would give them all a fright


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

LM & AM-  your AF could just be on hols after your cycls. My acupuncturist said once that with ivf our bodies get so super charged with hormones, more than we normally have so when the extra hormones aren't there sometimes our bodies forget to recognise it's natural rhythm and don't realise it's supposed to do something as the signals are not as strong as it's been used to, if that makes sense. I can imagine how stressed you feel which won't help - Catch 22. Hope she turns up soon xx


Shorts - wow that's come round quickly, hope you're feeling ok about tomorrow xx


xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

LV scared sh 1tless hunny       just be glad when its over and i can come home and eat chocolate (for a while anyway   )


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

LV - Just logged on and saw your very sad news. Absolutely gutted for you sweetheart. This is so so unfair. There just aren't words are there? I know you will feel completely battered and broken right now, which is only to be expected after so much emotional investment (not to mention financial). Huge amounts of love to you angel and know that I am here if you need me at any point. If it is any help at all (which I doubt), if I was in your situation I would have done exactly the same thing and there was just as much chance of it working as there was for it not. You are just plain bloody unlucky. Big hugs xxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Alls


----------



## LFab (May 12, 2010)

Hello everyone!!!
I'm a newbie!!

Just wanted to introduce myself and ask a quick question!
Looks like a lovely, supportive board! Hope it's ok to join!

I'm 35, DH37, until 7 months ago we were 'unexplained' (TTC since Oct 07) but now we've undergone our first IVF cycle it appears I'm a _very_ poor responder! My FSH has increased from 7 to 12.3 (with high E2 which means it's more likely 15) in the space of 6 months (the time we had to wait for approval - typical!!)!!

We started a long protocol cycle in May, which was cancelled after 2 weeks down regging, due to cyst on one ovary and only one follie on the other! So i started again on short protocol - started off with 4 follies, which went down to 2, then only one follie visible on EC day, but 4 eggs were found! Only one of good quality which fertilised, popped back in on a day 2 tranfer (3 cells, good grade) but didn't get comfy, so BFN !!

Anyway - we're PCT funded, we get 3 goes, but our clinic is only prepared to try once again, on a higher dosage (375 gonal F - last cycle was 300) or start us down the Donor egg route (not ready for that yet!)! We've got to wait 6 months before staring the next cycle, which is fine as we need a break from it all, and it'll a) give us a chance to try naturally again (part of me thinks we have as much chance falling naturally as we do with IVF) and b) we can decide whether to go privately to a clinic that will 'specialise' in high FSHers (although our current clinic has said, all clinics are alike, and such a speciality doesn't really exist!?!?!)

Anyway - we also want to do a AMH test to really see what the situation really is! Can anyone please recommend a London clinic that I can get this test done at!! And do we still need GP referral (if it's private I would have thought not, but I think I heard somewhere I do!)??

Many many thanks for reading (sorry if it was a long one!!!)

All the best to you all!

Laura xx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

calypso-sky said:


> HI purps I know i was on the short protocol but loads of eggs but not enough quality .. so probably can't help you there.. hope you find something that works ...


 ? Was this meant for someone else calypso?

Morning ladies,

LV sounds like a good plan sweetie! Shorts good luck for tomorrow, tell Scott he can come on here and ask advice whilst you're away such as what to put in washing machine etc  

Love to all xxx


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Hello lovely ladies. am trying to keep up but not posting much at the moment. Just wanted to say LV I am so sorry about your result, I was so hopeful for you and there is just no reason or fairness in this horrid IF journey. Well done on the plan, you are such a brave little trooper       


LW xxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

morning ladies

LV...     honey the girls are right we have all had moments like that with our DH honey its just perfectly normal your both hurting and love each other xxx

LM... i am sure AF will arrive soon honey... its still the drugs and the sh!t you poor little body has been through both physically and emotionally honey xxxx 

shorts....HUGE amounts of hugs for tomorrow honey, it will be just fine and you will home and snuggled inyour lovely clean (BLEACHED   ) bed recovering darling xxxxx 

Laura ... welcome we are a friendly and supportive bunch honey xx ... hopefully one of the London girls will be on to let you know where you can go xx

Calypso, OC, Tracey, Laurab, swinny, Purps, AnnaofC, nix  and to everyone else ... much love xxxx


AFM .. hand still very sore, may pop to doctors on Thursday if i can ... i am not very good at going to see them LOL !! ...right have to go chasing our princess round with a cheese sandwich


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Popsi - get to the DR's now, I will come and take you myself   , got a lovely picture in my head of you running round after LO with a cheese sandwich    , she might be scared of cheese sandwiches for life    

Lfab - welcome to the thread, sorry to hear about you negative cycle   , can't help much as I'm up North but I am sure some of the London girls will be able to. A lot of clinics don't test AMH, you would probably have to pay for a consultation and then the test on top at one that does.

Ok I'm getting desperate, do you think if I use some of my left over progesterone bullets for a couple of days and then stop it might bring AF on? I need her here by Sataurday or I have lost my FET chance due to work stuff until November?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Driver....LOL at you taking me to doctors ! i know i am hopeless !... oh she likes cheese sandwiches just no time to stop and eat lol ..novelty in our house she was not in highchair and finds it highly entertaining then    , no sure about AF honey. maybe someone will be in to help...hope she arrives soon, have you tried


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Lfab - Sorry about your negative cycle, and welcome. If you just want the blood test and are not worried about a consultation/ follow up you could try PathLab on Wellbeck Street http://www.thepathlab.co.uk/, or TDL http://www.tdlpathology.com/. This may be a cheaper approach than seeing a clinic who will no doubt charge you for a consultation fee as well as the test (and Pathlab is cheaper than TDL for the most part but doesn't have such fancy surroundings). I'd call first to check they offer AMH, but can't see they wouldn't. I've used Pathlab without a doctor's referral for tests, but not TDL and you can just turn up at both without an appointment.

Just remember that AMH is just a number and knowing what that number is won't change how you respond to the stimm drugs. Quite a few of us have gone on a downward spiral after receiving a disappointing AMH result. Just something to bear in mind as this journey is so painful and emotional.

LadyV xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

AM- I mailed Ayse earlier and she  said it's defo common after IVF drugs- she said she can give me something to beign on if not here in a week
Why not mail her for a prescription?
xx

ps- i think my b itch is on the way now


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

LM - I know the TX drugs can do that but I have had 2 periods since my TX in May, it is too late for me to take the drugs as I need AF here by Saturday (otherwise I may as well she not come at all) you take the tablets for about 5 days and then AF arrives a couple of days later, I had to do that just before I went out for TX which is what is making me think that mine is just on her way out and may not arrive at all    Hope yours plays ball and doesn't mess with your dates for going back.


----------



## calypso-sky (Mar 15, 2010)

purple72 said:


> calypso-sky said:
> 
> 
> > HI purps I know i was on the short protocol but loads of eggs but not enough quality .. so probably can't help you there.. hope you find something that works ...
> ...


 Hi purps sorry babes yes it was for someone else Im going mad I tell you sorry about that ...


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ah, Got ya AM    so you're travelling in September then? xx

Well mine has just arrived


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Driver white pants    BMS     Buying a PT      I tried them all hunny and none of them worked     Really do hope the beatch turns up for you before saturday sweetheart      


Popsi get to the docs hunny    otherwise i will send scottie over to do your washing      P.S. how is your moms leg now hunny?     


LM glad the beatch has turned up for you, are you planning to go back next month sweetie?     


LV hope ur getting loads of cuddles today sweetheart, we will get there hunny dont worry we are after all the pr posse        


Alls lovely to see you hunny having trouble pronouncing ur new name tho          


LW how is toby doing    Loved the new photos on **     


Purps has trouble turned yet, ooooooo not long to go now       


Lfab hello and welcome hunny    as lv says amh is just another number.  Yes even if you are going private you do need a referral from ur gp.  Well in this country you do but not sure about abroad.      


Well ladies i am on my last lot of washing for a while, just got to make our bed up and hoover and thats it. Have got a couple of nightshirts and a few bits and pieces so im all ready to go. Well not really but ykwim     


Oh and my friends friend has become allergic to their 6 month old labradoodle called Meg. Soooooo its looks like we may well be having another addition to our family once we have moved house     How the hell i have let myself be talked into this i have no idea


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Shorts- Nah hun, earliest October BUT, have got to wait now for the rest of my blood tests with that consultant geezer so F knows when   
pls let me know if you / scottie need anything xxxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

LM Thanx hunny will do xxx      Off for physio now gotta ring hosi at 3 to make sure they have 2 bed for me 2moz. Hope they say no lol


----------



## LFab (May 12, 2010)

Thanks for welcoming me to this board ladies! You are indeed all lovely!!

Thanks Lady V for the links!! I know it's just another number to add to my disappointment but honestly, after our first attempt at starting a cycle was a cancelled due to poor response, and we were told i was practically infertile, all I can do is claw myself back up, because any lower I can't go   (TBH, I'm rather more optimistic than my consultants and whole-heartedly believe we'll get our baby, IVF or no IVF!! PMA PMA PMA all the way!!!)

So, will contact TDL or pathlab and see what the SP is! Do they interpret the results or just give you the number!?

Anyway - it's no all about me! Bare with me as I learn the FF ropes and get to know you all (although my memory isn't as good as it used to be, probably due to the 'on set of menopause'  ?!?! so please forgive me for not always keeping up)!

xxx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi LF - They will just give you the results but I think mostly there will always be an indication of what "normal" ranges included. You can always check with us on here as we've all been there and bought the t-shirt so to speak. AMH is measured on 2 scales - ng/ml and pmol so it's a good idea to take note of this when doing a comparison to anything "normal"

You might also find the PR research thread of interest, LittleJenny has posted lots of info about AMH here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=230320.0 and there's lots of other info for us Poor Responders

And 35 is young in fertility terms, don't let your consultant's pessimism let you forget that. Even if you do have diminished ovarian reserve, you may have less eggs but it's likely that the quality will be good. And if I had my time again I would have had my immunes tested earlier. We wasted 4 cycles before discovering I had immune issues, and lots of ladies here have had the same experience.

xx


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

I may not get on later so just wanted to send a quick   and good luck to shortie for tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you.

Driver I have averything crossed AF arrived.  Mine arrived the day after BMS, don't know if that superstition is true   

LV you sound stronbg although your heart is breaking   

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

u ok Donks?


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Good luck for tomorrow Shorts, you'll do fine  just enjoy the drugs


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening ladies   


Hospital not got a spare bed for me the mo so i have to ring between 8 and half past in the morning    Ward sistere says they normally manage to get all patients in so i should prepare myself that i will be going......BUGGER      


Much better news is that my friend is bringing Meg the labradoodle around in about 15 mins to introduce her her to lewis     god help me i must be mad     hope he doesnt try to shag her     will get the water spray ready just in case   


House all clean and tidy, ironing not done    will chuck some things in a bag in a bit so that im ready to go, but right now im gonna have a little breezer    no alcohol 12 hours before op so i've got at least another 11/2 hours of boozing left


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey Everyone!


Shortle - why are you going into hossie?? Tried reading back but got double vision so had to stop xxxx


LM - big love gorgeous - glad to hear you have plans to go back for your ice babies xxxx


Donks - Yes are you okay? I tried to leave a post for you the other day but lost it and then didnt have time to do again. I just wanted to say it must be hard listening to us all talking about DE when you feel that is not an option for you but I wanted to say that for me adoption was always first choice only Ben wouldnt consider it. I think it is a truly fantastic route to parenthood. I am scared about DE not working, there are no guarantees. Lots of love, its hard working through it all I know    


Driver - come on bloody AF, she causes us so much stress its ridiculous!! xx


Sorry need to leave it there girls, computer super slow and making this  torturous    I also am having bad side effects from the utrogestan (progesterone) I am taking (have to take every month   ) . Lightheaded, dizzy spells, blurry vision, anxiety, eyes sensitive to light , broken sleep, bloating, exhaustion the list goes on......was fine last month which was my first month but feel AWFUL this time.


Love to everyone xxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies   


Well as much as i would have loved to have Meg the labradoodle we have decided against it    Meeting went well initially but lewis just would not stop trying to shag her. She is only 6 months old and ran rings round him, i could really see him ending up having a heart attack chasing her around    She is a total bag of energy and we wouldnt have a house to come back to with the pair of them    It was funny for an hour to watch them but i couldnt cope with it all day every day. Scott will tell my friend tomorrow that its a no go. Its such a shame as she really is a lovely dog, but Lewis is my baby and he's the doggie i love most.   


Ocelot im having both tubes removed tomorrow hunny    well i am if they can find me a bed    Had a hydrosalpinx found on left tube in ultrasound scan so they are removing both before we go back for frosties. Hope you feel better soon sweetheart


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

LV.  You are an incredibly strong and determined woman and my heart goes out to you.  We are all horrid to our DH's sometimes, it is easier to take it out on those closest to us.  I am glad you have got a plan G (I wish you weren't so far down the alphabet though)
 

Shortie.  Good luck for tomorrow.  It might just be safer to let Scottie let the washing pile up    How long will you stay in?

Driver, heaps and Swinny.  Really looking forward to seeing you on Thursday at 6.30.  
Driver, I hope AF turns up before Saturday.

LM.  Glad you AF has turned up for you.  Did you ever get the other tests back?


AFM.  I think I going to turn the donor down, my reservations are really around the fact that I will be moving house mid September which is probably when tx will take place and more importantly the fact that the donor didn't get pg on her last egg sharing cycle, her recipient did but had a MC.  I realise that they are common but I have had four in a row, the last being a donor egg cycle and I just don't want to look back after another MC and wonder whether it was a problem with the donors eggs.  It is very unlikely I know but I don't want any regrets either way.  I hope I get another match very soon.  I hope I won't have to wait too long and regret turning this donor down.

Welcome Lfab.  I am sorry you have to join our merry gang though.

I have run out of brain power now.  I finally got round to doing the shop VAT return - only two weeks late.  It is not the return that takes the time, it is checking the invoice spreadsheet and finding some on 3 times and some not at all.  That's what happens when DH and MIL put them on between them.

Better go and get packing for my trip to manchester.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Tracey you have done what is right for hunny and that is all that matters       Your time will come sweetheart           Hopfully only in overnight if all goes to plan, if not and they have to do proper  cutty open surgery then about 5/6 days.      Hoping its all easy peasy for them


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Shortie sweetheart - all the very best for tomorrow.         

Love and            to everyone. Sorry for not doing persos but I am thinking of you all. Emilia is growing and I can't believe she is 7 weeks already. She still makes me     every time she smiles at me.   

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi girls

So sorry only popping on and no perso's.

Just wanted to wish Shortie lots of love and luck for a simple procedure...fingers crossed you're home nad tucked up in your own bed on Thursday night sweetie    

Tracey - I think that was very brave and definitely the right thing to do. Your gut was telling you to let this one go my lovely    looking forward to Thursday chick xxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Sorry, not read back - just popping on to wish Shortie lots of luck for tomorrow - hope it all goes well and that you are soon back on your feet    

Lots of love to everybody else


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just popping on to wish Shorts lots of luck for today, will be thinking of you


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

Just popped on before work to say

Shortie - thinking of you today 

LV - most arguments I have had with DH have been a) when drunk or b) about IF issues - combination of the two is even worse!  This cr*ap drives you to say and think things you wouldn't normally have to.  I went to a Create open day and considered IVF there - PM me if you want any thoughts!

Tracey - I am great believer in making decisions based on not wanting to look back and regret - I think it sounds like you made the decision you were most comfortable with - that's important.

See you all later

L x


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Tracey - I am 100% sure you have made the right decision and am hoping another match comes up for you as soon as you have moved house, look forward to a proper caht tomorrow 

Shortie - Hope they have a bed for you when you call at 8.  Could not stop   at the image of Lewis chasing Meg around  



Ocelot Cub said:


> I just wanted to say it must be hard listening to us all talking about DE when you feel that is not an option for you but I wanted to say that for me adoption was always first choice only Ben wouldnt consider it.


snap


----------



## helana74 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi LFab

I too have low AMH and am just about to turn 36 and yes, the news is very upsetting but I do feel a lot more positive now from reading some truly heart warming stories on here and also from talking to my surgeon yesterday who carried out my lap and dye a few months ago.

It is possible to get pregnant with a low AMH and I am due to start my 1st IVF cycle in September at Hammersmith Hospital on a short antagonist protocol.  from what I have read here, that is possibly a better protocol for potentially low responders than the long protocol so I would advise that you suggest this to your clinic.

I have also just finished reading a great book on IVF called "The complete guide to IVF" by KAte Bain and I feel so much better now, I actually undertstand what I am about to embark on.

I have had the dreaded discussion about DE with my partner and I am not going to rule it out but if you are able to then I would have another attempt at IVF first - we have decided to give 3 go's at IVF as we are having to self fund due to the long waiting list in Richmond and then may investigate DE through a clinic called "CRM" in London.

Good Luck!

Have a good day everyone.
Love H


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Morning ladies   


Still no bed for me    Operation isnt till this afternoon so they will ring me as soon as one comes free. Cant even have a bloody cup of coffee tho    i mean what if my op isnt till 4pm    i'll be gagging for a cuppa by then


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Heaps - No no sign of the   , have now tried most things that have been suggested, even jumped on DH last night (not that he was complaining   ), will be going to Sainsburys on way home from work to buy Papaya and Vitamin C tablets........... nothing ventured nothing gained.......but it doesn't feel like it's due at all.......

Shorts - It is unbelievable that they have you hanging on at home   

How are our pregnant ladies all doing today, Purps, Zuri, Jersey, Almond? I've missed someone haven't I my brain is mush after 8 x 12 hour days, thank god my busy period finishes from tomorrow for 2 weeks


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

I HAVE A BED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      


Gotta be there for 12 so looks like op wont be till late this afternoon.  Hope when i wake up they have a lovely milky coffee waiting for me


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Good luck Shorts!! you'll be fine  


Heaps I'm good ta, thanks for asking   - enjoying a semi day off after a stressful two days at work 


x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

just a quick one

Shorts.. I am so happy that they have a bed for you , i know your nervous and afraid, but just think in a few hours time you will be on the road to recovery and you frosties darling xxxxx let me know when you are ok xxx

love to everyone else... sorry no personals off for a walk as the sun is out xxx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

You're going to be fine, Shortie!!!

Driver - castor oil?  Lots of castor oil.  I can't speak for what else it will do to you *hands Driver the Aloe Vera Andrex* but it's supposed to work if your A/F is anywhere near.  Google it?


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks ladies        all packed and ready to go, scotties coming back in about 15mins for me.  Thank you all SO SO much for all your lovely support going through this, im afraid my 3d friends and not quite so supportive. My best friend even thought operation was next week    ho hum never mind


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm going to take a breath now *breathe INNNNN........ breathe Ouuuuuuuuuuut* and say hello properly.  *g*

Sorry I've been a bad poster, it's been a busy time.  I can't even remember if I said on here, but our eldest kitty Pippi has been a sick kitty.  She was sneezing blood all weekend, but went in yesterday to have her teeth seen to and bloods taken, and she's already looking a lot better - comedy post-anaesthetic wobbles notwithstanding.

We had a really bad feeling about it, and it rather knocked me for six more than I was expecting.  Hate the thought of losing her and got rather tearful and anxious.

But she's looking like she might still have one of the nine lives left.   

Anyway, I was just tortoising for a few days - you know, retreating into my shell.  Plus, Pippi nursing involves Husband moving into the spare room and locking the Pipster into the bedroom with me.  Which means she goes, "Wha HEY!  Pillow time!" and spends the entire night purring into my hair.  

And sneezing.  And occasionally drooling.  Or leaping up if I turned over and either walking over my face with rather cold paws, or staggering, losing her balance, and falling off the bed.  *eyeroll*

Got up this morning and Husband went, "how did you sleep?"  "I didn't," I replied.

My reward was to have her purring on my lap this morning while I was answer e-mails, with her chin resting on my wrist, and occasionally getting up to rub the top of her head on my jaw.   

It was worth it.

Will try and be a better poster!

Love to you all - especially the new faces!


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

*blushing*  Forgot to say - our adoption info pack arrived.

And I haven't read it yet.  LOL!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anna get reading now!     Hope pippi gets better soon sweetheart and that the bloods are fine


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

AnnaofCumberland said:


> *hands Driver the Aloe Vera Andrex*


 oooh not heard that one, you've fogotten where I work and what my staff allowance is, toilet rolls ain't something we are ever short of in our house 

Shortie - 

AOC - Fab news on adoption pack arriving, hope kitty is doing better.

I had call from my Mum yesterday to say one of her brothers is seriously ill in hospital after a bad blood clot, she went to see him yesterday as they don't think he is going to come round after his opertaion


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh Driver, I'm so sorry.  That's just tragic.    Are you going to go see your Mum sometime soon?  Is she far away?

And yes, I had forgotten where you work!


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Ok girls.... So now I'm confused. Had my 2nd hcg today and it came back at 0.6 which still counts as a negative but has more than doubled the 0.02 it was on Monday. 

Do you get hcg occurring in low levels naturally? Could it still be the trigger shot? And why has it gone up? I'm sure it's not one to get excited about as the level is so puny. 

Any ideas?

Xx


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

AND FINALLY !!!!


My connection is back and the house is nearly empty - wehay !!! - i can catch up with you lovely lot xxx


LV        so sorry cant help on that one ? bit weird though ? xxxxxx


Driver    sorry to hear about your Mum's brother - that is awful -    for better news xxxxx


Shortie - if you are reading this - u are going to be fine and back in your bed in no time my love xxxx


Sausagio - poor Pips - I hope she is better soon - I think she would get on v well with my monster mash who thinks it perfectly acceptable to sit on my head in the middle of the night and do paddy paws on my hair   Open the pack btw !!!!            


Newbies - a massive welcome - whatever your amh PLEASE DO NOT let it put you on a downer - look at my ticker and loads of others to help you xxxxxxxx


Girls - all ok this end - had minor paranoia with cramps yesterday - came home and slept all afternoon - saw doc this am and all ok - this is the 12ww    


Sorry not been able to post with weeks and weeks of visitors - coming to an end now though Izzy coming over tomorrow to Jersey and cannot wait to meet her !!!


Loads of Love
Always thinking of you all


Spuds
xxxx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Spoke to the clinic and it's a BFN regardless of it rising as the level is so low. Had a glimmer of hope for a small moment but not any worse off than I was earlier. Puh.


Driver - sorry to hear about your hope your uncle, hope things improve


Sausage - big kitty purrs and licks for Pippi. Hope you get a better night tonight


xxx


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

quiet on here today, where have you all gone.

LV -    again for you, so sorry to hear that you have had your small glimmer of hope squashed by the clinic  

Tracey/Swinny/Heaps - see ya tomorrow evening, might not get on again before then as in a meeting all day and depends where I get sat whether I can sneak on FF. Heaps will pick you up from home at5pm.   

Jersey - Glad things were Ok at Dr's, I bet you are happy to have a clear house for a few days. I think I asked this before but not sure if you answered, are you still going on holiday?


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Hiya Driver   


Yep - still going but we had to put it back until post 12 weeks on strict orders    cost a bomb and poor Izzy is in a flippin BnB now instead of here   but I do feel so much better for postponing - cost us a fortune and cant get same resort but worth the peace of mind xx - feel awful for saying it but it is sooooo good to have the house back to ourselves   can finally relax !!


sounds like u r out for the night with the girls ? hope you have a good one honey xx


Spuds
xxx


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

Evening all


Jersey - where are you going on your holiday?  Somewhere hot and exotic?  


LV - will PM you re natural IVF tonight


Driver - sad news about your uncle - I hope he makes a recovery


AOC - glad Pippi is OK.  Can't imagine life without my puss cat so can imagine how awful you felt.


Shortie - have you had that milky coffee yet?


Hello newbies - think the main things to say are 1)  do not give up hope when you hear those depressing stats AND 2)  there is a lot of help and advice out there - mainly on this thread.


Hope the Northern ladies have a lovely meet up in Manchester tomorrow.


AFM - scan tomorrow morning - don;t have a great deal of hope as AFC was low last week, but still not sure how well I will cope if there are only a couple of follies growing.  Should be used to bad news by now, but think knowing this cycle might well be last with OE makes it a bit more hard to handle.


L xx


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Louise -      for your scan today.

Jersey - The huge bonus of putting your holiday back is that you now get to spend some time with Izzy   

Shortie - Hope everything went well   

Couldn't get in touch with my Mum when I tried last night and am in Manchester today in a meeting from 8am to 4pm so hope she doesn't call while I am in there..........


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Bloody Hell - only just realised that Jersey had a natural BFP!!!! - Massive congratulations sweetheart that is so lovely to hear!!    


Shorts darling - how did it go? How you feeling? Lots of love to you my lovely


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi all,

Just posting for our Shorts   
Shs had the op yesterday and was groggy when I texted yesterday evening bless her.
She's just send me a msg to say she should be going home this afternoon but had a very bad night but a bit better now as painkillers are kicking in. She had a hydrosalpinx on both tubes so this whilst very sad could now give her and Scottie the chance to be preggers by the end of the year with their frosties    

Get better our lovely Shorts, we love you lots       

I hope the Nothern lovlies have a nice meet tonight    

Hi Alls n AM


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Morning ladies, just popped on to see how shorts was getting on, thanks for the update LM, I'm taking it she had a laproscopy rather than them opening her up? 

Shorts fingers crossed for good pain relief and a quick recovery!

Just had scan and bubba is no longer breech woohoo xxx

Love to all xxxx


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Purps - That is fantastic news. Whoo hooo all that crawling around has done the trick.   

Shorts - Hope you get home today


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks driver hunny, that and the handstands in the pool (don't ask)    

LV how are you today sweetie? 

Love to all xxx


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

purple72 said:


> Thanks driver hunny, that and the handstands in the pool (don't ask)


my imagination is more than enough thank you 

I am so bored in this meeting, did my bit 8 - 9:30.....now have to sit and listen to other stuff until 4pm.....yawnnnnnn, but luckily I am sat at the end of the tabel so can sneak on here.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Shorts , so pleased all went well with your op


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Hooray for careful seating choice, Driver! *g*

Get well soon, Shortie - hope you're home soon and TAKE THE PAINKILLERS.  No being 'brave' (which is actually 'foolish') you hear?  *gentle hugs*

Hooray Purps for the shifty baby!  ;-)

I. Am. Knackered.  And not in a good way.  Too many sleepless nights catching up with me. *slips into doze on desk*


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Just found out my uncle passed away this morning   , we weren't really close (huge family and lots of family disputes over the years) but it has upset me more than I thought it would.     
Just burst into tears in front of my colleagues    as one of them heard me on the phone and asked what had happened. I really am rubbish at dealing with people being sympathetic towards me.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

AM    big hugs hun, thinking of you x


----------



## calypso-sky (Mar 15, 2010)

ooh driver ...     ... thinking of you and your family


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Oh Driver       so sorry honey    hope you can get home early and take some time out - thinking of you and your family xxxx


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

LM -     thanks for the update on Shorts xxxxxxxx love to you and Jas xx


Shorts - hope you are feeling better and the drugs are kicking in     xxxxxx


Sausagio - mash (As in the cat variety) thinks its cool to attack my fingers as I try to type on here !! weird cat !! Hope pips is recovering nicely xxxx


Oceleot     thanks lovey for your message - I really do believe in miracles now  xxxxx


Louise     completely understand - oh honey I am     for excellent news on your scan xx


Loads of Love
Spuds
xxxx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

AM, sweetheart, I am so sorry.  Lots of hugs for you - I don't think any of us cope well with sympathy when we're hurting - and your colleagues will totally understand.  It's okay to let yourself grieve, even if you weren't that close.  He's still family, and it affects you all.  Lots of good wishes and sympathetic thoughts coming your way.

Here, have some of my ice cream:  I just queued outside the office in the rain for it, and I've got far too much as usual.


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

AM sweetie, I'm sorry about your uncle. As Sausage says, your colleagues will understand. Hope you can go home a bit earlier today.


Purps - great news about Bubba shifting, must be a relief. I'm kinda ok, thanks for asking xx


Shorts - good to hear you're ok... you'll be home soon enough I hope


I went to Hever Castle today with my friend that lost her baby really late on. She's been really obsessing about getting pregnant again bless her. We did lots of *****ing about people with no fertility drama,  ate ice cream and looked at the pretty gardens and gorgeous grounds. Was lovely to be out and about in the fresh air.


I just wish this roller coaster would end. Feels like I've been having ivf forever. Am I stupid doing this natural ivf? Should I just get some counselling and move on to DE? Eugh... 


xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello ladies   


back home very sore and tired, just wanted to say thanx to LM for posing for me    


AM sorry t hear about ur uncle darling      


Annasos can i have some of your ice cream please i have got the most horrific sore throat.    Russells Hall hospital is a bloody god awful place to go    The drain they put in didnt work properly kept bleeding all over bed, surgical stockings, legs etc. Nobody changed bloodied sheet till this afternoon. I bled all over slippers nightie toilet floor toilet seat and was almost in tears, Had morphine oramorph and codene for pain, all because of the bloody drain i think. \When nurse took it out bood shot through the air and all over the curtains. I will prob laugh bout it one day but at the mo i just feel very weepy.....and sore.    Going for another sleep will try and catch up again later. love to all


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

oh AM, so very sorry hun       

Purps- Glad little one has turned around     

AOC- How's your pussy cat?   

Oh Shorts hun, please take it easy and what a load of ffers that hospital are- disgraceful hun    
here if you need anything as always


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

LV - ahh hun, I know what you mean. now this may sound crazy but I can hardly remember the old Anne and life before IF/ IVF   
Love to you hun, hope each day is helping you get stronger


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Big hugs Shorts. You're bound to be feeling emotional, you've had a big op and the anaesthetic alone can send you wobbly. Glad you're home and you can get looked after properly by Scottie and big doggy hugs from Lewis    


Thanks LM. We'll get there one day, hey? just hope it's fricking soon!   


xx


----------



## sunnygirl1 (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

I am a poor responder and would like to hear your views about my situation.  I have just had my sixth IVF - only one follicle again... (The most I have produced is four, two once and one three times) and this produced an egg which has fertilised.  Last time, I decided to try for blastocyst with my single embryo - it didn't grow beyond two days so no transfer.  I'm considering doing the same again with happier results I hope.  Do you think I am mad risking no transfer again?  Do you think embies have a better chance in natural surroundings rather than in the lab?

I'd love to hear your views.  

Sunny xx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

oh driver hunny so sorry to hear about your uncle    sympathy always makes me cry   

sunny just my opinion but they can never replicate the womb exactly! obviously it's down to you but if it was me I'd have it put back sooner xx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi Sunnygirl - welcome to the thread. I've just come back from having treatment at SIRM in Las Vegas and Dr Sher there is an advocate that if an embie doesn't make it to blast it won't make it all the way, although he did do a 3 day transfer with me as we only had 1 embie and he said the best place for it was inside me. He has quite a few opinions about poor responders (well and ivf in general) and his blog makes for some interesting reading http://www.ivfauthority.com/

HTH
LadyV x


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

Hello all


Driver - so sorry to hear about your uncle.  You are bound to feel sad, regardless of you saying you were not so close.  I am useless with people showing me sympathy too - I think we have all had to get used during IF to hiding our emotions in public and its hard when someone shows some kindness


Shortie - glad you are OK even if the hospital experience sounded awful.  Hope Scottie is taking good care of you and getting you lots of nice treats in to eat


LV - I too feel like my life has been taken over by IF - its my 4 year wedding anniversary today and I was thinking about those heady days before IF, scans, blood tests, disappointment, AMH, FSH, follicles etc etc.  Glad I haven't put you off the natural IVF.  I think you have to be ready to move on to DE and sounds to me that you need to try natural IVF before you can do that.


Tracey - did you find something to keep you and Max occupied in Manchester?  I lived there for 5 years before coming back to London and do miss the place - enjoy your meet up tonight.


Sunny - I am wondering that too - at least if you wait and the embies don't make it, you don;t have to do the 2ww.  I think the Lister's view is that if they dont make it to blast, they would not have made it in the womb.  But who knows?


AFM - Scan today - four big follies and 2 little ones.  I am quietly chuffed with this as its the best I have had so far at this stage.  But don't want to allow myself to get my hopes up yet - long way to go.  Next scan on Saturday and then - fingers crossed - EC on Monday.  Going out for nice meal for our anniversary tonight - shame it'll be teetotal for me!


By the way, I am drinking so much water at the moment, that someone at work asked me if I was pregnant as I was going to the loo so much.   


Louise x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all

just a quickie

LV -       glad you've got a plan of action on the go. Sorry that DH got it in the neck, but surely that's what they're there for isn't it  

Drives - so sorry to hear about your uncle lovey    I don't think it matters how close you were, I almost always cry at news like that but then 9 cycles of IVF have left me a total hormonal wreck  Hmmm, I wonder if those tears mean that the beeyatch is finally on the way? Have you tried bromelain btw? Holland and Barret sell it in tablet form, should hurry things along     failing that, shove 4 cyclogest up there and then    

Shorts - your hossie experience sounds absolutely HIDEOUS!!! So sorry it was so 'orrible     Here's hoping you have a quick recovery hon         Oh and PNSL at the description of Lewis and the Labradoodle! I think you're right tho, no way would that have worked!

Sausage - really hope pippi-cat's feeling better, even if she's completely robbing you of sleep! Your description of her on your lap sounds soo ceeeyuuute! Bless   

Hi Sunny -  So sorry about your BFN's hon       I gotta say that with only one embie, I'd want it back in there asap....

Tracey - totally get that you'd have reservations about that donor hon, I think it makes sense to wait until a better one comes along...             

Gawd sorry no more persos hungry dawg and DH have just come back home, better get the ole pinny on again  

Love to all!


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

It's been a busy couple of days, I've been into school and packing for my holidays&#8230;

Driver sorry about your uncle, I think it's the fact that it's our parent's sibling which reminds us of our parent's mortality. Also IVF makes us soooooo fragile. 

AOC I hope Pippi is recovering well and your sleep deprivation ends soon. When One of our older cats was very ill dh and I took the mattress downstairs and slept in the living room for a week. 

Shorts, glad your home, sorry you had such a horrid time. Relax and keep taking the pain killers, don't be a martyr. 

Louise happy anniversary, I'm sure a small glass of bubbles will be fine. I am quietly cheering for your scan results&#8230;well done. 

Purps glad bubs has turned 

LM hello you, I'm fine thank you. I hope you're feeling stronger. 

Ocelet thank you for your lovely message. Yes it is hard sometimes with people talking about DE because I wonder if I should have tried. It's not a moral objection from either dh or I, in fact we were making definite enquiries and dh said no more with OE as my body couldn't take any more! It's just that with the cysts, endo and adenomyosis & hidden C my womb is so, so hostile even when I address the significant immune issues that I have, that an embryo has a cat in hell's chance of surviving. It has just taken me this long to realise it! My online name is donkey because that's what dh calls me because I'm as stubborn as&#8230;
I know me adopting doesn't need anyone's 'permission' or 'blessing' but it's really nice to hear you say that you (and others) want to adopt because it makes me feel more 'normal'. I don't know if that rambling makes any sense!!!!
It's good to hear you so happy and positive, you have had such a rough time.  

Tracey - A brave decision to reject the donor but clearly the right one. If you have any doubts then it's wrong for you. 

LV sounds as if you had a nice cathartic day. Just what you need. 

Enjoy the northern meet girlies. 

Sorry if I have missed anyone. I am off on holiday tomorrow afternoon to SW France. I will try and pop on before I go. I'll have to tape the final week of Masterchef. Who's going to win

Love you all
Donkey xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hiya ladies xx

shorts...sorry you had such a rubbish time honey but your home now and your nasty tubes have gone, little parcel will be winging its way to you over next few days    xxxx you asked about my mum honey the MRSA is back so waiting for hospital appoinment now, she is ok ish though but i worry xx

LM...how are you honey, hope you enjoy your weekend xxx

purps...not long now darling your an inspiration to us all xxx

spuds... hope your ok and are now chilling a little xx

lv and annasb....big hugs to you xxx

annaofc.... hope your little cat is ok now, its soooo worrying when our fur babies are illx xxx

donkey.... i can only speak from my point of view... we never considered DE ( to be honest did not even know about it till FF LOL and financially would not have been an option) but we always knew adoption was the path for us, everyone is different honey, and it is quite simply the best thing that ever happened to usxx

right.... hand hurting now typing went to doctors today have pain killers and xray next week in case i have broken a small bone !! they donthink so though lol..... but knowing my luck .....     

sending lots of love to your all xxxxx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

just lost a huuuge post again    


AM - I'm sorry       


Shortie - glad the op went well, but the after care is a disgrace       Shall I come round and give them hell? Shame the doggies didn't get on. I have a lab and doodle and they are great fun.

Anna -   to you and pippi

Donks - need to catch up on masterchef. Happy holidays!

Sunny - welcome   With one I'd say its better off back in its natural environment 

Louise - well done you and your ovaries on the fab follies   Sending you growing vibes        

Gingerbaby - are you ok? 

Purps - good news! 

LM, Calyspso, Beachey, Ocelot, Nix, RC et all   

Shattered, v busy at work and a couple of women have been  real cows. Sod em, I'm off for the weekend now. DH is off tomorrow and taking me to a fancy michelin stared retaurant in Ludlow for lunch   

Popsi - ouchey ouch!   

Anna x

PS anyone watching Mistresses? Love it!


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Havent posted on here before but wpnderign if anyone has had poor response to d/r drugs?  I stopped responding to synarel so they changed me to buserelin, whcih after two weeks has not shut me down.  I have one further week of trying it.  What's going on


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Shortie, your hospital experience is awful. I'm glad you are home safe and sound now.  Take it easy and don't rush back to the cafe too soon.

I had a lovely evening yesterday with Heaps, Swinny and Driver.  Thanks girls.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning...

Tracey, tell us more? What did you eat?

It's raining here today, got a quiet morning at home then off for a pedicure tomorrow as got a wedding on saturday so I hope that the sun starts to come out...

Shorts    hope that you're resting


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Morning ladies   


Yes im resting        Cannot believe tho that i was actually intending to go into cafe today and just answer phones and write the sandwich bags out      Tummy still sore, throat a bit better, wrsit is hurting where the needle thing was but apart from that im not too bad     Keep going tired and having a little lie down, have had to take those surgical stockings off tho as they kept rolling down i looked a bit like nora batty    They said i should keep them on for a week so i will wash the bloodstained ones today and put those back on as they were ok. 


Heaps tracey swinny and driver    glad u all had a lovely meet up last night.


Beachy hope the sun shines for you and the bride and groom tomorrow  


Just had a lovely mug of hot chocolate and am in my favourite jamas. Need to go find some socks tho as my little tootsies are freezing.


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Shorts - glad you're home, take it easy!   

Sabah - we are poor responders because we have a poor response to stimming drugs and don't produce many eggs. Gonapeptyl is a super strong down regging drug. Otherwise you could try the short protocol which does not require down regging at all 

Morning all 

Amma x


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Ah, Shortie, I'm sorry it was traumatic.    The blood spurt from the drain thing happened to me in recovery (I was in that stage where you're aware of stuff going on around you, but not feeling anything much or able to interact)  In that state it was quite funny, especially when there was this long silence, then one of the two figures at the bedside whispered, "well, you weren't expecting that, were you..." but they changed the sheets and my gown instantly, bless them.  Lots of "Anna... Anna, we're going to roll you over...."  ggg  They were lovely, though, I was lucky.

Mind you, when I had another day surgery thing, I ended up being warded and that was awful.  Stayed in blood stained sheets for 24 hours, no food, because I was warded after the last food round and missed ordering, and one nurse asked, "why are you crying?"  

I had a HORRENDOUS sore throat after my lap.  Kept complaining about that more than the rest of it!  I think they thought it was quite strange, but I don't think they have any idea how sore it is.  It does go away quickly, though.  Lots of fluids, my lovely, and lots of TLC.  *gentle hugs*  And HEY - KEEP RESTING, DINGBAT!  *mock scowl*  But wriggle your toes, and put your feet up, k?

Thank you for asking, LM, you sweetie!  :-D  Pippi had her check up yesterday and she's fine.  Her bloods came back not only clear, but rather irrtatingly over-achieving for a 12 year old cat.  She was very smug.  She's still sneezing a bit, but no blood.  There's a very (very) slight possibility that if the sneezing, nose running stuff doesn't stop, that she might have something like a tumour, but the blood work doesn't indicate it, and she's much better in herself.  We're choosing to believe she's A okay until we see any symptoms to the contrary.  Vet was confident, and with that lovely slightly hyper happiness good vets get when they've made an animal better again.    Think he might have punched the air when we left.....  

Does anyone else find that a vet only has to be kind to your pet and you're instantly attracted to him, no matter what he looks like?  There's this one vet there who looks like a cross between a cherub and a hell's angel - small of stature, round of features, big bushy beard and softly spoken.  But once we took one of our little kitties in and she was terrified, so he plucked her out of the carrier, tucked her underneath his beard and crooned to her.

I nearly melted in a little puddle on the floor.

I had to concentrate to be 'good pet parent' instead of throwing myself on the examining table and begging him to take me.....

And no, it doesn't sound crazy - I can just about remember the me before IF.  I was fearless, funny, and full of joy.  I can get to that on good days, but I want all of that back.  There have been times in IF and tx when I simply haven't liked the me I've become.
  This all kicked off for me in April 2003, and even though I wish we hadn't waited (not my choice!) I'm also glad we had four years of happy marriage (plus one rough one!) before it kicked off.

Welcome Sunny - I'm so sorry you've had such a hard time of it. I'm no expert, I'm afraid, but everyone here has given good advice.  I'm sorry to say that there are so many things in IF where there's just no one right answer.

Louise, that sounds great!!  Congrats you on those follies, and good luck for next scan and EC!

Donkey, I can see you're a proper cat lover, too!  I don't regret giving up my pillow to Pippi, but I'm playing major sleep catchup...  And, I know what you mean about other people's attitudes to adoption helping.   

Hello my lovely Nixalicious.   

Popsi, I'm sorry your Mum's still poorly and ouch at your hand!  Hope they find out what's wrong quickly and deal with it.

Ooooh lovely Ludlow, Anna!  You're right - sod 'em.  I hope you have a lovely weekend.   

Welcome Sabah.    I always had a poor response to the DR drugs.  Synarel took me an extra week each time, although Buserelin worked a bit better for me.  Good luck for the next scan!

*waving to Tracey*  BTW, I don't think I said, but I think you made the right choice.  You clearly weren't getting that sudden sense of rightness, and that means it wasn't right for you. Hugs, hon.

Argh, Beachy, you just reminded me I need to sort my toenails out!!!

Hey Heaps.   



Oh, and Team PR?  SIT UP PROPERLY!!!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Morning annasob im taking it easy   


Morning annasos    love reading ur posts they always make me    im wigglin toes like mad and keep having a little walk round the house     Must admit on wendesday night the nurse did bring me a cheese sandwich, god it was bloody awful looking back now but i did enjoy it at the time. They told me it was the anaesthetic and tubes that causes throat to be so sore.  Im having a lovely glass of tropical barley squash now with loads of ice in it.    Glad to hear about pippi and i totally get what u mean about the vet      


Lewis is being especially gentle around me, last night he would not leave my side and today he is following me everywhere ad is currently lay down on rug just looking out of window but every so often looks round and stares at me as if to say "you ok mom?"


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

AnnaofCumberland said:


> I had to concentrate to be 'good pet parent' instead of throwing myself on the examining table and begging him to take me.....


you little hussy  , have you read that pack yet?

Sabah - Most of us PR girls don't D'reg due to the fact that our ovaries are pretty much shut down anyway so sorry can't help with your question, hope you can find a more helpful rsponse elsewhere on the forum 

Sunny - As you can see from the replies you have already received from the girls there is no hard and fast answer to this one, even the clinics seem to disagree, for me I went to blast with my one embryo (on my last cycle the previous 2 the clinic made me have them put back staright away) as I felt if it didn't survive then it more than likely would not have inside me and the 2WW is by the worst part of the process for me. Most clinics won't let you go to blast with one embryo they would want to put straight back.

Shortie -  glad Lewis is looking after his Mum.

Tracey, Swinny, Heaps - thank you lovely ladies for keeping my mind totally occupied last night, I got home at 00:20 and am sooooooo tired this morning.

LM / Swinny - Hope you have a fab time at the party tommorrow, you so deserve a day of fun and dancing 

Donkey - have a fab holiday.

LV - No you are not stupid, I wish more clinics would offer natural cycles. 

Louise - Fab follie count    , the irony of your work colleagues comment 

Nix - Bromelain, you say will have a look, have tried everything else, the huge dose of Vitamin C has just given me horrendous trapped wind  , been in agony and blowing like a trumpet 

LW / RC - How our our new Mum's doing?

Purps - not long now, you must be getting so excited especially now LO is in the right position 

Almond - Hope you are OK, I know you are staying clear of t'internet for a while, but thinking of you.

Izzy - Hope you have a fab time in Jersey, give our spuds a big hug from me 

Beachie - enjoy the wedding, hope the sun shines for you (and them) & me as we will be at Doncaster races and then watching Scouting for Girls all outdoors  no rain. Are you free for coffee W/c 23rd Aug?

Ladies thank you all so much for your lovely comments, I think I have worked out that my upset is more for my Mum's loss than mine, she had virtually not spoken to her brother (there are 5 brother and 3 sisters and most of them only speak to one or two of the others) for the last 5 or 6 years, the one good thing to come out of this is that they are all now on speaking terms again and supporting each other  Gonna try to get over to see her tonight as we have plans all weekend and would be letting others down if we cancelled so gonna try to fit everything in.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Driver         for you and ur mom hunny


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh Driver, I'm so glad it's brought your family together.  I completely understand your being upset at your Mum's grief.  Maybe he'd have been proud to have got the brothers and sisters talking to each other again.  Hugs to you.

And no, I haven't read it *eyeroll*  Less avoidance now as I'm so tired and am squirelling away any spare time for either writing or doing something to make me relax!  Must Do Better.  

Shortie, that's so sweet about Lewis.  I love it when they do that.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Driver, we shall do a sun dance....might be ok for the Monday that week but finish work on the wed till the 6th September so work might be a little frantic...i'll email you from work next week to try and sort it out...hope that we can make the sun come back...lots of hugs to you and your mum 

Can't stop as trying to contact a company who use call centres in the far east...so far I'm having little joy...


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Morning all   


Shorts - WAHOOO to staying in bed today - Ive got 2 moggs who have just deserted me though they did come and sit on my head until I gave in and fed them lol - pleased your dog is looking out for his mum more than my cheeky blighters   




Driver     honey - really pleased though that your Mum's sisters and brothers are all talking again - grief really brings us together and always knocks on the door like a big wake up call hey xxx I am sure your Mums brother would be so pleased to see everyone talking again that's great xxxx 


Going to see Izzy at the weekend hopefully and give then both a massive squeeze and take them out to DH's brother's cafe for the night - its gorgeous - on the beach and really chilled - his wife is Thai and does a wicked Thai menu and BYO in the evenings - yum yum    Cant wait to meet Izzy finally !!! Will give her a massive hug to take back to you lot as well xxxxx


Sausagio - Vets - any shape or size - mmmmmmmm   


Nix - hope you are doing ok lovely xxxx keep missing you xx


Loads of Love to Team PR !!! Beachy Malini, Anne, LV, GB, AnnaSB, Purps, LJ, Swinny, Heaps, Lou, Tracy, Donks, Beachy and all I have forgotton and the newbies xx


Sunny - sorry cant help on the down reg drugs but hope you have got some help on here and welcome xxxxx


Love
Spuds
xxxxx


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Bloody cat just brought in a dead shrew !!! And to her that is helping     arghhhhhh !!


Spuds
xx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Spuds who is Izzy? I am a bit lost I think


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Hiya Zuri xxx


Izzy is one of us PR girls who was meant to be coming to Jersey to cat sit for me but we had to change plans cos of BFP - but thankfully they are still coming over which is brilliant because it means we get to see them properly )) we were meant to be flying to Cyprus today but have had to put it back for 3 weeks post 12w etc )


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Hiya Spuds - thats a shame re holiday I didn't realise you couldn't fly within first 12 weeks?


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

I know - bit of a bummer but will definitely enjoy it more as well once 12ww is up  xx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Jersey my cat bought in lot's of presents when I was first pregnant! I think they sense something, mine liked to bring them in alive to show me how to hunt for my little one!

Hello ladies thinking of you all, hope you all have a good weekend, I'm having to put heating on tonight just to dry the washing! it's been raining here all week xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Purps...get the heating cranked up...I had mine on this morning as had washing to dry...how are you? x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm good thanks beach sweetie, just waiting now   

How are you doing? xxx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Purps - I have the underfloor heating on in the bathroom and all my washing drying in there! 

Evening all

Recovering from an afternoon hangover.....food and wine was amazing...different wine with each course, there were 6 courses! 

Finally getting around to putting lots of pics on **

Anna x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening ladies   


Still a very sore short **** here      Had loads of snoozes and am just waiting for my surgical stockings to come out of washing machine    They gave me a clean pair but they are for a very tall person and kept rolling down and pinching my legs. Looked for bloodstained ones to wash earlier but couldnt find them till scott came back.  Had a fishfinger sandwich for tea dont know where my appetite has gone    Also gone totally off the booze am drinking loads of lovely squash, have spoken to dr ref constipation and has told me to taken some senokot tonight to get things moving       


Sorry im so crap at posting will soon be back to normal


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Shorts      prunes n all bran for you      xx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Beachy – Thank you for the text my lovely. Yep very bitter-sweet today, can't believe a year has passed. Onwards and upwards though hey!! Have a lovely day at the wedding today chickadee and I hope Mr Sunshine has got his hat on for the wedding today xxxxx


Heaps, Tracey and Driver – Had a lovely evening on Thursday. It's lovely to finally meet the girls that have shared so much with me over the years. AM – Sending you and your family lots of love and hugs chick. Sad that it takes something like this to bring families together but lovely that they are all pulling together to support each other. Hope your mum is doing ok xx


LV – I wholeheartedly agree with Heaps, if you're not ready to move onto DE yet, doing the natural cycles is a good plan. Glad that you had a lovely day with your friend.


Shortie – Yay!!! on the better side of things now and I am really excited now for your FET. This one baby, this one!!! I remember an horrendous time with my surgery for an ectopic, I had a really bad reaction to the anaesthetic and my BP fell through the floor so they had to bring me round rapid styly and I had the shakes really badly and my teeth were chattering, so as you can imagine with the pain from the surgery the shakes are not what you need. It was supposed to be a day surgery case but I kept passing out every time I tried to get up for the loo and it was in the old St Mary's in Manchester which were the old fashioned style wards. I was the only person staying overnight so I was in a big long creepy ward on my own. Has anybody seen the Exorcist 3?? The ward was like that...got no sleep whatsoever lol!! Re constipation, are you taking codeine for the pain?? That bungs you up really badly. Get Scottie to bring you some prune juice, then have some of that, followed by a hot tea or coffee...that usually does the trick for me kiddo xx


Lou – Fab news on those follies


AnnaOC – Glad Pippi is doing well. I took my two fur babies for their jabs last week and my baby cat Bettie needs to go to fat club. Her mum was bob on but she was overweight. I've now been watching her and she barges her mum out of the way when I put their food down and eats both lots. She's a greedy girl lol....I can't talk though!! Your vet post made me chuckle xxx


Sunny – Sorry can't help with the D/R drugs as I've only ever done the SP xx


Jersey – Hey pregnant lady how you doing xx Have a lovely time with Izzi and give her a big hug from me xx Whereabouts in Cyprus are you going? I can't believe that in 8 weeks we'll be there too. 


Purps – I have sneakily had my heating on a few times this week as had to wash all of my bedding and towels. Where's our bl*8dy summer??


AFM – Well I had secretly hoped that history would repeat itself and I would maybe get another natural BFP in August but it wasn't meant to be. AF arrived with a vengeance, so much so that I had to bring myself home from work yesterday and curl up on the sofa with a hot water bottle. I usually have super strength voltarol suppository painkillers to help with pain, but a friend said that they can cause birth defects in pregnancy and so don't want to take any chances while ttc'ing naturally and in the run up to my cycle. Normal painkillers just don't sort things for me, so had to suffer yesterday. 


Well girlies I am praying for it to stay dry today – Beachy and AM, come on, you're not doing your sun dance hard enough xx


LM & Wazycat– The sun keeps trying to break-through so fingers crossed. Got Swinny on cleaning duties now so all will be sparkly for your arrival!! Got the Barbie Wee chilling in the fridge and deciding which outfit suits best for an evening with our 80's super stars in the park xx

Have a lovely weekend everybody. LM, ma and Wazycat will probs be on tomoz morning with very sore heads xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello ladies   


Hope ur all having a lovely weekend    Weather here been sh 1te today rain rain and more rain. Not been out the house in days, determined to go out tomoz even if only for a drive as going stirrrrrr crrrrrrazy.    Tummy sore still walking like i've pooed myself but pleased to say the senokot worked


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Evening all   


Shorts - sorry but giggling at you walking like you have pooed yourself - hope the senekot didn't work too quickly    - really hope you are feeling better chuck as well    


Swinny     hope that hot water bottle did the trick my love xxxx we are off to Pathos in 3 weeks time - love Cyprus loads and cant wait to be chillaxing   


Hope everyone is having a good wkend xxxx


Spuds
xx


----------



## PlanetJanet (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi ladies (am assuming most people on this site are ladies, but hello, too if you are not!),

My husband & I have had 2 failed cycles and someone suggested a natural cycle as it is less aggressive and can sometimes lead to better quality eggs and therefore embryos??  I am a poor responder.....

Please, if anyone knows anything, please reply....

Thank you so much and good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Hiya Planet Janet (love the name btw)  


I am sure the girls here can help xx I am not sure how the natural ivf cycle works but I know some of the girls are trying this and I think it is less invasive than the full on IVF presumably because you don't have to take the drugs ? ... they will put you right I am sure xx


Are you taking any DHEA ? I think I have turned into their salesperson 


Good luck and the girls will be along soon I am sure to help xxx


Spuds
xx


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

...just back from a weeks hols camping. Read back and just want to say to *LV, *how sorry I am. Sending you a huge hug.   

kisses to everyone else, will catch up soon
x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Afternoon ladies

Well LM and Wazycat and I are very poorly today! The Cosmo's and Barbie Wee (Rose wine) kicked our backsides big time!! What a fab night we had though, it was muchus funnus!! Go West, Rick Astley, Tony Hadley, Martin Fry, Mica and Belinda Carlisle were fab!! Getting back home was fun, we got completely lost in the park and it took us an hour to find our way out...2 steps forward and 10 back as you can imagine!! It was like something out of Blair Witch in the pitch black    LM and I took a tumble because we got all giddy when Rick came onstage so we're black and blue this morning. 

Hope everybody is having a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## katie lou (Jul 26, 2010)

Hello All,

Does anyone have opinions on Manchester Fertility Services or CARE in Manchester?

Have just had a failed icsi with North West Fertility and struggling to decide what to do next. I am a poor responder (AMH of 3.3) and 39 going on 40 and so am thinking about Lister. But I am also wondering about CARE and Manchester Fertility Services in Manchester, both seem to have goodish figures and its nearer for me. 

I would be grateful for any advice.

Thank you.

Katie Lou


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Katie Lou
I went with Lister cos they are good with poor responders. My amh similar.
Did scanning/bloods at care manc.
x


----------



## T0PCAT (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi all, 

Back from my holidays and it was awesome - watching seals frollicking in the iceberg lagoon, hiking across a glacier wearing crampons - I could go on and on. Will post pics on ** soon - need to sift thru about 1000    photos.  Had a bit of a nightmare getting home as car had a flat battery but some kindly soul gave us a jump start. 

Louise - those follie numbers sound amazing  sending you lots of      

Tracey - sounds like you have made the right decision, if you aren't ready to go forward then best to wait till you are

Driver - sorry about your uncle, its sad that it took a death to bring everyone together.  Hopefully your mum and her siblings can put past issues behind them.  

LV -  natural ivf cycles sounds like a great idea, a good break from all the drugs.  We are going to give DHEA ago for a while

Shortie - so sorry you had such an awful time in hospital, hopefully you are on the road to recoveryy now.  Do you know when u will go back for your frosties?

Donks -hope you have a lovely holiday

AOC - so glad the pipster is ok.  I was worried about my furbabies when we were away on holiday, one of them tends to wander off for a few days at a time.  Was glad to see him waiting for us when we got home 

Swinny - hope the pain killers have kicked in...  

  to team PR.  sorry if i have missed anyones elses news, its hard to keep up.


----------



## katie lou (Jul 26, 2010)

Mag 108, 

Was it Care in association with Lister then?

Katie


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

katie lou
I chose Lister cos of their results. They still give high odds even with low amh. Its all a bit of a gamble isnt it but MFS gave me much lower odds 2 yrs ago. I sacked them off. No pt is going with a clinic who has lower expectations.


CARE did the bloods and scans at my request once I had a referral from Lister. I faxed Lister the results myself and went there for EC and ET. Both clinics seem really good to me, I cant fault either. CARE do seem especially friendly. 
x


----------



## katie lou (Jul 26, 2010)

Mag 108,

Thanks for that information.

I was trying to work out what LIT x 3 means on your footer? Was the Lister the one IVF that you refer to? You got blasts which was a real achievement! Do you mind me asking how many follies you got that cycle? And what does LIT x 3 mean?

Katie Lou


----------



## Ginger Baby (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi All

So sorry I have been AWOL. Been too upset to do anything. I started miscarry myself on Saturday 7 August. It was the most horrendous experience of my life. It was really bad from 9pm to 2am. Having to change pad every 40 mins. Passed the sac and everything. Went to Gateshead on Monday 9 August and saw Doctor Day who I don't really like. Shes a bit too clinical for me. She did a scan and said I had passed everything so need for a D & C. She then showed me the screen with my empty womb. It broke my heart seeing it when only a few weeks early my womb had a baby in it with a hearbeat. However the nurse we saw was lovely. She even give us our scan pic of 8 weeks cos we had not picked it up previously cos that was the scan were they have said there was no heart beat. So we have two little pictures of Stan. On the 8 week scan you can make out facial features.

I look at his pics every day. I just feel so down and broken. DH has been good but seems to be getting over it better than me. I still cry every day. Night times are worst cos I just lay there thinking about what could of been. Still crying myself to sleep. DH said not to be too hard on myself and if I need to cry just cry. But I feel hes going to get annoyed with me soon if I don't start getting better. Also MIL has not rang us back to apologise or anything.

I am at the docs on Friday cos my sick note runs out and I don't know if I will be ready to go back to work. I am dreading seeing the other pregnant women at work getting bigger and reaching all the milestones I should have been reaching. Why is everything so hard






















I also feel that apart from DH everyone just wants me to suddenly feel better about everything.

Hope everyone else is okay. Sorry to far behind to do proper personnel's.

As always take care

Ginger Baby


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Heaps - Sher does do oestrogen priming, it's not the protocol Almond and I did but Malini did on her second time with Sher. There's lots of info on his blog www.ivfauthority.com and I do remember seeing on the forums boards on the SIRM website that CARE have used their protocols before, will be interesting to see how closely they work together. Probate sounds like a head [email protected], why aren't these things easy? I hope it's not too drawn out. I hear you about feeling stuck. I woke this morning with the heaviest heart feeling sad, old and so behind my 3D friends with their bouncing beautiful babies. 


Ginger - I'm so sorry your pain is so bad. I wish I could offer some words to take it all away for you. I hope a virtual hug will help a little. You take all the time you need honey.


Hello to all, sorry for crap personals, it's hard just getting through the day at the moment


xxx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Oh I forgot to tell you, my mum offered to be a surrogate for us at the weekend!!! Bless her, I know her intentions are well meaning but it made me feel even worse that my 60 year old mum might be in a better position to carry a child than me. Am I really that much on the sccrap heap?


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi Heaps  
Clomiphene is Clomid (ovary stim). Catch up soon eh?


Katie lou: LIT is an immunes therapy, having to have it for fertility. Need more info let me know. Last IVF Arpil 09 I got 9 eggs, 7 mature, 7 fert, 2 blasts. Lister gave me 18% (on 2-3day trasfer, 35% on blasts). MFS said 10% chance.


Ginger: you poor poor thing. It is such a horrible exp, my first was like that too, very traumatic. It is going to take time hun. You will feel sadness but over time it will get easier to bear. xx


day off today to enjoy the sun hurray! (and sort out second round of anti b's for nasty nasty hidden c)x


----------



## katie lou (Jul 26, 2010)

Hello, 

Heaps,  I'd be grateful to hear how your CARE appt goes and if you don't mind me asking what your response has been like to date - no of follies after stimulation and or your AMH.

Mags 08, 8 eggs was surely a good response given that you said your AMH was low? 

Katie


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes, Heaps, I went for a wild swim with a friend, with her Mum and DH on the bank laughing, just yesterday!  It was blissful - so nice to have sunshine again after a looooong grey summer.  Good luck for your Sept consultation!

Ginger, I'm so sorry.  Your DH is dead right, and I hope your GP gives you more time.  It doesn't matter how other people want you to deal with it - it's up to you.  I'm so sorry for your loss.

LV, don't take it on, sweetheart - it was sweet of your Mum, but a rather thoughtless offer.  Never mind - have a hug.  

*blows team PR a kiss*


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello ladies 


Sorry not posting much, feeling a bit out of sorts for some reason. Managed couple of hours at cafe this morning but starting feeling a bit ikky so came home. Felling a bit anxious panicky and tearful cant work out why.


GB & LV            for you both darlings.


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Shortie - Aren't you supposed to be resting up at the moment? You have just had surgery and I am sure the effects of that are still with you, please take it easy hun   

GB - Huge    for you, there is no right or wrong way to be feeling at the moment, please look after yourself and let DH look after you.   

LV - Those Mum's hey, they will offer their soul to try to stop us going through the pain we are going through   , I think I may have fallen over with shock and then burst out laughing (I know probably not the best reaction) if mine ever said that to me so hope you managed to react with more aplomb than me.    You are most certainly not on the scrap heap   

Heaps - oooh Care have finally woken up have they, sounds like they are willing to be quite open to protocols as well so good luck with your appointment. No need for you to be sorry at me being out til late, it was totally my choice and was more than happy to sit gassing for hours with you all.

Tracey - Hope you having fun up North.

Louise - Any news for us     

Mag - Hope you had a nice break away and had some yummy food and lovely weather.

Zahida - Your holiday sounds fab, that's one of the problems with TX abroad no holidays left for "proper" holidays and boy am I missing one this year.

Anna(SB) - afternoon hangover sounds like no fun   , what did you have to eat, 6 courses sounds amazing?

Swinny - Sounds like you had a blast at the 80's do. can't wait to see the photo's when I get on **.

CD50 for me today and still no AF   , drugs arriving tomorrow to try to bring her on, need to try to sync taking them to fit in with when I can get back out to Dogus for frosties.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ladies i have some very bad news im afraid      Our lovely Spuds has been for a scan and unfortunately there is no heartbeat         Im so gutted im sat here crying my little heart out for her. How f***ing cruel can this get.   I just wish i could make it all ok


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Shortie - thank for letting us know   

Jersey - I am so so sorry to hear your news   , I was so happy for you and DH and to have this taken away from you is heartbreaking.      We are here for you whenever you are ready     

I never have the right words for these moments and feel so despondant that we cannot all have our dreams come true.


----------



## Ginger Baby (Mar 23, 2010)

ARGHHHH !!!!  More crap news.  I know exactly whats Spuds is going through.  Only stopped crying for myself earlier and have now started crying again now. Why is life so cruel and unfair.  Why can't we all have a healthy baby.

Sending loads of      to spuds.  I know there is nothing I can say to make her feel better.  Cos nothing people say to me makes me feel better. But I hope she can take a little comfort in how much we all care and all feel for her on here.

Life just gets sh*tter and sh*tter.

Take Care Ginger Baby


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh Spuds sweetie, there are no words to take away your pain, I wish I could ease it for you. Just know we are all here for you darling xxx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Oh Spuds... I'm absolutely gutted for  you honey. Big, big hugs. Thinking of you and Gav    


xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Spuds and DH, just read your news, I'm so sorry sweetie, wish I could take your pain away


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Spuds and dh - I am so very sorry  Its terribly unfair...... sending you gentle                   

LV - your Mum probably thought she was helping but that was not a helpfull suggestion        

Gingerbaby - there is no time limit on grief      Have you thought about counselling? It may help        

Shorts - you have just had a major op!!!! TAKE IT EASY!!! Seriously rushing around is not going to help you recover. 

Driver - here's the menu http://www.labecasse.co.uk/Taste_of_La_Becasse_Lunch

Heaps - Care actually sound like they are being quite progressive!

Anna - isn't the water really cold! 

So much sad news, big  to everyone.

Have picked up some sort of bug which is making me feel shattered. Went to the gp for an eye infection which won't shift and she's given me some new antib's to try. She said the mc has probably made me more suspetible to picking stuff up. Sigh

Anna x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ladies there is a new thread part 112, i dont know if you would like to repost ur msgs on there   


Annasob hope you feel better soon sweetie, i know i should rest but im not the most patient patient     


Hiya beachy lv heaps and purps


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Spuds I am so sorry, I am sat here speechless, even more so after what I was saying to you yesterday, so so sorry


----------



## T0PCAT (Apr 19, 2009)

Spuds - I am so gutted for both you and DH.  Words cannot express how unfair this has been.  I am thinking of you both and you are in my prayers.  

GB - its so awful what has happened to you too, I wish I could wave a magic wand and make this better for you

Shortie - I can't find the new thread.....help

LV - mums can be so lovely and tactless too... I am sure she meant well

Love to you all


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Zahida hunny if you go to ivf general chit chat then look for poor responders thread part 112


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

I can't believe spuds news.  So so sad


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

this 2 threads lark is confusing

here's the link to the new thread if anyone hasn't seen it yet

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=244723.0


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Locking this thread now ladies .... Please follow Zuri's link


----------

